# Toronto Peeps



## serendipity

Hey Guys,

I think it's about time a new thread was started for Toronto; that other one down there has just about passed its prime. 

Well, the last long weekend of the summer is underway, so I thought it would be a perfect opportunity to organize some kind of gathering before school starts (for the people who do go to school). And also because I'm really, really in the mood to gather!!

I'm thinking Sunday evening would be good. Someplace downtown, and I heard Green Room was a popular location amongst you guys. So is anyone up for this? Or does anyone else have any ideas? 

I don't mind one-on-one by the way, so if only one person is interested, I'd still be up for it!


----------



## Steve123

Did this end up happening? Will there be another?


----------



## vicente

There are too many Toronto threads already. You already think you're the center of the universe. Maybe y'all should create a Toronto subforum here.

I'm just teasing, I'm just jealous that I can't come to your gatherings anymore.


----------



## Teehee

:afrMeetups are scary especially when everyone already knows eachother


----------



## LNahid2000

Teehee said:


> :afrMeetups are scary especially when everyone already knows eachother


I agree...I went to one of them a long time ago and was traumatized.


----------



## Teehee

LNahid2000 said:


> I agree...I went to one of them a long time ago and was traumatized.


LOL Let's go together if no one knows us.


----------



## LNahid2000

Teehee said:


> LOL Let's go together if no one knows us.


lol I'm too scared, but maybe I'd do it if you do it.


----------



## Louis

alright:

September 23rd
8:00 PM
Molly blooms
drinks and they have food if u want it, we can skulk away on the 2nd floor without a lot of noise.

got maybe 4 confirmed now? let me know.

post or message me for more details


----------



## BetaBoy90

I may have interest, it all depends on my school though, I guess I'll have to look into how far away that place is and if I could make it in time.


----------



## Social_butterfly00

I should be down for Thursday. Even though I have a three hour class at 8:30 the next day lol


----------



## fanatic203

I should also be coming. Even though I have eight hours of work the next day at 8:30, haha.


----------



## Louis

heh i got school at 800 too, but sleep is over-rated


----------



## ice-t

I'm down for Thursday. I've always wanted to come to one of those gatherings but somehow always missed them...sigh. I don't know anyone here so is there a reservation? How do I find you guys?


----------



## Louis

191 College Street, between Spadina and University on College.
8:00 PM
Main idea here is drinks, some pool or bar games.
9 people said their coming, so far about half confirmed for sure.

To find me I'll probably be on the second floor of the bar, 416-451-6812 if your lost or anything.


----------



## drowning

got really nervous just thinking about meeting people that have access to the problems and issues I've posted here.

but can't get the feeling off my chest about how good this would prob be for me


----------



## Shoeless Jane

How'd the last one go?


----------



## DyingInTheOutside

drowning said:


> got really nervous just thinking about meeting people that have access to the problems and issues I've posted here.
> 
> but can't get the feeling off my chest about how good this would prob be for me


It's nice dude, and also very relaxed. For the most part we're all easy going individuals, maybe once you get comfortable on this site you can join us 

Jane the last one went well I hear, although some were disappointed because it wasn't karaoke based, while others I'm sure were quite relieved


----------



## Teehee

Me and a friend (LNahid2000) from this site are going to eat at Swiss Chalet tonight downtown.

Not exactly a gathering, but if someone wants to join us for tonight, you're more than welcome. Always looking for SAers to join us and be friends with 

PM me if you're interested.lol


----------



## Mazx

Seriously. This needs to be the new Toronto thread and lets just get some events happening.


----------



## nothing to fear

Allright


----------



## BetaBoy90

Let's Go Maple Leafs!


----------



## nothing to fear




----------



## BenevolentSun

I have just moved into the city. And looking forward to going at the next gathering.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Yes, hopefully within the next month we can get something together. With that being said, I have no intention of setting it up....


----------



## fanatic203

Yes, I also have no intention of setting it up, but I'm just going to throw a date out there: Fri. Nov. 5...? Should we go back to this karaoke idea?:afr


----------



## BenevolentSun

Haha! Have you guys learned anything from the Montreal gatherings? Keep in mind, the original montreal thread was deleted some months ago, but it served as a perfect example of SA people coming together on a consistent basis, so much that this site was not needed anymore because the group became so tight and so close, strong friendships were built from it and the people involved hung out on a consistent and regular basis.

I don't want to elaborate more on the Montreal gatherings....

As I have stated previously, I'm new in the city. I have actually met some of you guys already last year. Anyways, if you need someone to organize things, I'm more than willing to do so. But I know you guys have gathered many times, so it would feel weird for me as a new comer to organize a meet up, but what the hell, I'm up for it if no one else is lol.


----------



## nothing to fear

*Hey, Toronto Peeps!*










Anyone available for something next week (friday maybe)?


----------



## pita

^
:lol

I wish someone would make a vegetarian peep.

Also, I may be up for something next week.


----------



## fanatic203

Me too, I should be available next week.

@BenevolentSun, nope, I know nothing of the Montreal gatherings, lol

@nothing to fear, yay Pippin!


----------



## nothing to fear

Yay people responded! I think we should go to a restaurant, bars are too complicated if there are underage people or if someone doesn't have id.

Any recommendations for restaurants? Any located on/close to the subway line and decently priced are ideal. I can list some options if anyone is unsure.



pita said:


> ^
> :lol
> 
> I wish someone would make a vegetarian peep.
> 
> Also, I may be up for something next week.


I always forget about gelatin and I've been a vegetarian for 7 years (though I avoided it when vegan but my grandma would make me jello at dinners thinking it was vegan-friendly and I would feel bad so....). But Peeps are too amazing anyway.



Auron said:


> i want to go to one of these again! :/


:O You should!!! 



fanatic203 said:


> Me too, I should be available next week.
> 
> @BenevolentSun, nope, I know nothing of the Montreal gatherings, lol
> 
> @nothing to fear, yay Pippin!


We (dullard and I) watched the extended edition of Return of the King last night, have you seen it? It's 4 hours long but it's fantastic, we watched it only a couple weeks before so we were itching to see it again. :b


----------



## fanatic203

nothing to fear said:


> Yay people responded! I think we should go to a restaurant, bars are too complicated if there are underage people or if someone doesn't have id.


Also for people who don't drink, like me and sparkationsgirl.



nothing to fear said:


> We (dullard and I) watched the extended edition of Return of the King last night, have you seen it? It's 4 hours long but it's fantastic, we watched it only a couple weeks before so we were itching to see it again. :b


I sure have! I've owned it ever since it was released in 2004.:yes


----------



## BetaBoy90

I have interest in attending Friday if it is actually happening, what's the word?


----------



## nothing to fear

Hmm it's hard to find a good place. 
How does everyone feel about the Golden Griddle? Yea its sorta a random choice but I know it won't be busy on a Friday night and I don't know if people would be up for trying thai or indian or sushi (etc).
(I know there's one near College station and one near Eglinton station.)

So.. what does everyone think? Any other recommendations would be awesome. 

Wherever we choose to go, we can just meet at a REALLY SPECIFIC spot near a subway station then walk there. Maybe 7pm?


----------



## pita

For geographical and waffle-related reasons, I am in favour of the Golden Griddle near College station. But I wouldn't be opposed to the Eglinton one if that's closer for other people.


----------



## Teehee

I might be coming


----------



## LNahid2000

Teehee said:


> I might be coming


I'll come only if you go.


----------



## chandavong

can I come too ?


----------



## nothing to fear




----------



## fanatic203

I've never been to the Golden Griddle, but sure, I am agreeable to that. I'm going to suggest 8:00 though, because I don't get home after work till about 6:00, and if we meet at 7:00 I'd have to leave almost immediately after getting home. Also, Eglinton is closer to me, but whichever is closer to the most people is best.

And thanks Heather for taking the lead


----------



## BenevolentSun

I'm done work at 10:00PM on Friday. 

How late do you guys usually stay?


----------



## nothing to fear

fanatic203 said:


> I've never been to the Golden Griddle, but sure, I am agreeable to that. I'm going to suggest 8:00 though, because I don't get home after work till about 6:00, and if we meet at 7:00 I'd have to leave almost immediately after getting home. Also, Eglinton is closer to me, but whichever is closer to the most people is best.
> 
> And thanks Heather for taking the lead


Sure we could meet at 8. You could also meet up with us later if we do meet earlier than 8 but I know how uncomfortable that may feel, heh. =P



BenevolentSun said:


> I'm done work at 10:00PM on Friday.
> 
> How late do you guys usually stay?


Hmm it depends how it's going I guess? We'd go that late if we go to a bar or somewhere else after. (In case anyone's wondering we don't tend to choose really loud/busy bars but it's downtown so it's hard to find a decent one.) I think the latest we've gone is 1:45am but sometimes it can just be 11. If you live near a subway line then it wouldn't take too long to get there after 10.

You can exchange numbers with me or someone and text when you're done to see if stuff's still going on. Same goes to anyone else who may need to let us know if they're going to be late or decide not to go or can't find anyone (etc.).


----------



## seafolly

Well I'm not in Alberta anymore but I am in Guelph! :no When I'm home in the spring I really look forward to getting in on one of these things...so long as it doesn't involve karaoke. I WILL run. :b


----------



## BetaBoy90

I'll be making my way down there on Friday then, what is the exact location, time and weather pattern?


----------



## nothing to fear

So we'll be meeting in front of the "Tutti Frutti" (south-east corner) at Yonge and College. There are exits from College Station on every corner I think. Then from there we will walk to Golden Griddle (2min walk east).

How is meeting at 8pm for everyone? 


Oh and to make it slightly easier these are photos of where we will be meeting, as well as that intersection and where we'll be eating. =P 
You know, just in case there's some confusion or something.


----------



## LNahid2000

nothing to fear said:


> So we'll be meeting in front of the "Tutti Frutti" (south-east corner) at Yonge and College. There are exits from College Station on every corner I think. Then from there we will walk to Golden Griddle (2min walk east).


OMG I love that store!


----------



## dullard

I will be there with bells on!


----------



## sparkationsgirl

I shall be there on Friday as well.


----------



## nothing to fear

Those who have confirmed:
-BetaBoy90
-fanatic203 
-pita 
-sparkationsgirl 
-meyaj
-dullard (Brandon)
-me (Heather)



Not confirmed so unsure if it's a yes or no:
-BenevolentSun
-Auron 
-Teehee 
-LNahid2000 



Hope I'm not missing anyone! Tell me if I am, or if anyone else is attending.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Meyaj will also be there, just a heads up


----------



## BetaBoy90

I'm assuming this is still on, hope to see ya'll there


----------



## nothing to fear

Yup still on, see you all there


----------



## LNahid2000

OMG nervous!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I'm excited to hear how this goes for everyone who went.


----------



## BetaBoy90

You from Toronto or its surrounding parts The Cheat? I felt it went well assuming I didn't ruin the experience for everyone(that may be my SA talking, I dunno)


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I might be...:b I'm glad it went well.


----------



## nothing to fear

I agree it went well. 

(Though I wish wasn't always so shy and awful at initiating conversations. *shrugs*)


----------



## BenevolentSun

I'm just wondering, for those who drive, when meeting downtown do you actually pay the 18$ for parking?

I have only been to downtown Toronto a few times for job interviews, and those were on weekdays, and I always had to park in these parking places which cost quite a bit. It's not like Montreal where you have meters for parking and free at certain hours lol.

Do you plan gatherings outside of downtown?

I'm in Richmond Hill, not sure how the transit system works, but I'm not a fan of public transport. Where are most people from?

Btw, I'm glad the meet-up went well. Looking forward to join the next one.


----------



## BetaBoy90

BenevolentSun said:


> I'm just wondering, for those who drive, when meeting downtown do you actually pay the 18$ for parking?
> 
> I have only been to downtown Toronto a few times for job interviews, and those were on weekdays, and I always had to park in these parking places which cost quite a bit. It's not like Montreal where you have meters for parking and free at certain hours lol.
> 
> Do you plan gatherings outside of downtown?
> 
> I'm in Richmond Hill, not sure how the transit system works, but I'm not a fan of public transport. Where are most people from?
> 
> Btw, I'm glad the meet-up went well. Looking forward to join the next one.


Benevolent, I just drive my car to Finch subway station and park in their free parking lot. So the total trip cost excluding gas is 6 dollars


----------



## BetaBoy90

nothing to fear said:


> I agree it went well.
> 
> (Though I wish wasn't always so shy and awful at initiating conversations. *shrugs*)


That's too bad you feel you're holding yourself back in conversing when you want to, obviously all of us I'm assuming can relate to that. I felt that way about myself at the Golden Griddle too, and then somehow I felt more open afterwards, and then after drinking a couple glasses I felt too loose, luckily we all left at that time!


----------



## Teehee

BenevolentSun said:


> I'm just wondering, for those who drive, when meeting downtown do you actually pay the 18$ for parking?
> 
> I have only been to downtown Toronto a few times for job interviews, and those were on weekdays, and I always had to park in these parking places which cost quite a bit. It's not like Montreal where you have meters for parking and free at certain hours lol.
> 
> Do you plan gatherings outside of downtown?
> 
> I'm in Richmond Hill, not sure how the transit system works, but I'm not a fan of public transport. Where are most people from?
> 
> Btw, I'm glad the meet-up went well. Looking forward to join the next one.


Lol Driving downtown is horrible. I hate it. All those left turn/right turn restrictions and all.

Drive to Finch Station at Yonge/Finch. Park at the subway parking lot. Dump $3 in the box. Get on the train and it takes you straight downtown.  Easy peasy.

=====

And I had fun today. Though I sorta got nauseous after my burger, really nauseous.  I kept saying I was full when really I wanted to say I feel like I'm gonna blow chunks haha


----------



## BenevolentSun

Thanks for the advice guys!

I hope as a rookie, you guys don't mind me making an attempt at organizing a gathering 

Thursday is remembrance day, I'm guessing most are off from school or work.
So how about a meet up downtown at The 3 Brewers Restaurant Micro-Brewery?










275 Yonge Street

Near Dundas.

So let's say Thursday 5:00 PM.

Who's coming?


----------



## Linx

I am a rookie too, so I'm down for Thursday!


----------



## BetaBoy90

I supposedly have school? If not, I'd probably like to attend, I enjoy drinking!


----------



## BenevolentSun

BetaBoy90 said:


> I supposedly have school? If not, I'd probably like to attend, I enjoy drinking!


I'm new in the city. Back in Quebec, Remembrance day was never a holiday.
I was told at work it's a day off for us because it's a holiday here.

So I was guessing school would also be off. But if we do it for 5pm, most with school would be done with classes, right?


----------



## nothing to fear

I don't think we get school off here.

I'll be done school by that time so sounds good to me


----------



## fanatic203

Yeah, we don't get school or work off for Remembrance Day. That is, unless you work for the government like I do! (Which really is unfair, why do government workers get more holidays?) Anyway, not sure if I'm coming or not.


----------



## BenevolentSun

nothing to fear said:


> I don't think we get school off here.
> 
> I'll be done school by that time so sounds good to me


Cool!

I hope we can have a decent amount of people to join. I'm really looking forward to meet you guys


----------



## BenevolentSun

fanatic203 said:


> Yeah, we don't get school or work off for Remembrance Day. That is, unless you work for the government like I do! (Which really is unfair, why do government workers get more holidays?) Anyway, not sure if I'm coming or not.


I don't work for the government, but for a bank. So maybe those are the exceptions. Anyways it's at 5, so anyone else can make it later it's not a big deal.


----------



## BenevolentSun

Cm'on Toronto peeps! 

Who's confirmed for Thursday? 

So far confirmed:
Benevolent_Sun
Nothing To Fear
Nameless (I talked to him but he hasn't posted in this thread)

Not sure:
BetaBoy90
Fanatic203

We need more people lol.


----------



## JFmtl

can i come? :b


----------



## BenevolentSun

JFmtl said:


> can i come? :b


Montreal people not allowed! :mum


----------



## JFmtl

BenevolentSun said:


> Montreal people not allowed! :mum


boooooooooo :bat


----------



## chandavong

Maybe they have SA? if that's the case...
toronto people, BenevolentSun is easy to talk to and he's one of the best guys I know, he is a guy you can trust. Don't be afraid =)


----------



## JFmtl

chandavong said:


> Maybe they have SA? if that's the case...
> toronto people, BenevolentSun is easy to talk to and he's one of the best guys I know, he is a guy you can trust. Don't be afraid =)


I second that. A great person to have as a friend. Step up Torontonians, you should have a great fun night!


----------



## BenevolentSun

Haha! Thanks for the good words guys.


----------



## nothing to fear

Dullard (Brandon) said he is likely working that day but will get there once he's done.


----------



## BenevolentSun

nothing to fear said:


> Dullard (Brandon) said he is likely working that day but will get there once he's done.


Cool! Looking forward in meeting him again.


----------



## dullard

Turns out Heather has plans for tomorrow. She thought it was next week but that's the way things go sometimes.


----------



## BenevolentSun

Oh well, too bad. There's definitely a lack of response or interest so I guess we can forget about it.


----------



## chandavong

why don't you do it on the weekend?


----------



## JFmtl

BenevolentSun said:


> Oh well, too bad. There's definitely a lack of response or interest so I guess we can forget about it.


your loss, toronto


chandavong said:


> why don't you do it on the weekend?


good idea, or next week, if more people are available then.

chan en passant, est tu intéresser pour le screening du film The Room qui a lieu vers fin novembre? tu a pas encore répondu...


----------



## BenevolentSun

Meh...I'll let others organize. I got nothing else to add to this thread.


----------



## chandavong

oui je suis intéressé


----------



## BenevolentSun

chandavong said:


> oui je suis intéressé


Moi aussi je suis interessé!

Je suis brun, mes yeux sont bruns, mes cheveux sont noirs, malgré qu'ils peuvent être pas três visible...j'ai un corps moyen, des fois athlétique, desfois obèse, ca dépent comment de je ''feel''... Je suis terre a terre, facile a parler, ouvert d'esprit et vraiment sensible aux sentiments des autres. J'aime le sport, les activités physique.

chandavong, est ce que je peux t'inviter a souper?


----------



## BenevolentSun

BenevolentSun said:


> Moi aussi je suis interessé!
> 
> Je suis brun, mes yeux sont bruns, mes cheveux sont noirs, malgré qu'ils peuvent être pas três visible...j'ai un corps moyen, des fois athlétique, desfois obèse, ca dépent comment de je ''feel''... Je suis terre a terre, facile a parler, ouvert d'esprit et vraiment sensible aux sentiments des autres. J'aime le sport, les activités physique.
> 
> chandavong, est ce que je peux t'inviter a souper?


I was really drunk when I wrote this message. :lol


----------



## BetaBoy90

BenevolentSun said:


> I was really drunk when I wrote this message. :lol


Ahhhh, so that's why I don't understand it! :b


----------



## BenevolentSun

BetaBoy90 said:


> Ahhhh, so that's why I don't understand it! :b


Haha! It's actually better you don't understand it.


----------



## JFmtl

BenevolentSun said:


> Haha! It's actually better you don't understand it.


tu peux copier et coller le tout pour faire un profil sur OKcupid lol


----------



## BenevolentSun

JFmtl said:


> tu peux copier et coller le tout pour faire un profil sur OKcupid lol


Chan a jamais accepter mon invitation


----------



## JFmtl

BenevolentSun said:


> Chan a jamais accepter mon invitation


 :no


----------



## BenevolentSun

JFmtl said:


> :no


Go back to where you came from! Montrealers have their own thread!


----------



## JFmtl

BenevolentSun said:


> Go back to where you came from! Montrealers have their own thread!


Your fellow torontonians have abandoned this thread. It is ours now. Surrender, and you will be spared.


----------



## chandavong

=)


----------



## fanatic203

We haven't abandoned it! Get away from our thread with your foreign language! (btw, I did understand that drunk message )


----------



## BenevolentSun

fanatic203 said:


> We haven't abandoned it! Get away from our thread with your foreign language! (btw, I did understand that drunk message )


:lol

Ok so here's the plan guys :group , we go up the C.N Tower and throw rocks at the Olympic Stadium from there. It won't take much before that building collapses.


----------



## JFmtl

BenevolentSun said:


> :lol
> 
> Ok so here's the plan guys :group , we go up the C.N Tower and throw rocks at the Olympic Stadium from there. It won't take much before that building collapses.


pff take down the big O if you want, its useless anyway :b.

when you will be up on the CN tower, we will blow it up. Then Toronto will be defenceless and the Habs flag will fly over the ACC in no time.


----------



## nothing to fear

fanatic203 said:


> We haven't abandoned it! Get away from our thread with your foreign language! (btw, I did understand that drunk message )


Yea I was just feeling very awkward about replying to BenevolentSun's last on-topic post cause I felt like I was interrupting everyone, haha.

ANYWAY in response to your last on-topic post, don't feel like you shouldn't plan gatherings... most don't like to so we need more people who can =P. I wanted to go and liked your idea but I think it was too short notice for people to decide and not enough time to round up/convince people to go.

Also I did meet you in person but I think you forgot. =P 
Which is fine, it was sort of a big gathering and I didn't talk too much to everyone.


----------



## chandavong

nothingtofear captain of toronto SA gatherings =)


----------



## BetaBoy90

Yeah, if I didn't have school I would have gone Thursday, and I know Meyaj (his computer is broken) would probably have joined in as well. We need you natural born leaders from Montreal to set these things up, us Toronto area people are too unorganized for these things! (ok, it's just me, but I'm bringing down everyone else with me :no)


----------



## chandavong

I miss St-lawrence market, the ''marché Jean-talon'' of toronto


----------



## BenevolentSun

nothing to fear said:


> Yea I was just feeling very awkward about replying to BenevolentSun's last on-topic post cause I felt like I was interrupting everyone, haha.
> 
> ANYWAY in response to your last on-topic post, don't feel like you shouldn't plan gatherings... most don't like to so we need more people who can =P. I wanted to go and liked your idea but I think it was too short notice for people to decide and not enough time to round up/convince people to go.
> 
> Also I did meet you in person but I think you forgot. =P
> Which is fine, it was sort of a big gathering and I didn't talk too much to everyone.


I do remember you. It's why I was looking forward to meeting both you and Brandon again. Anyways, I might try to organize something in the near future, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## nothing to fear

Allright


----------



## saffant

I'm interested


----------



## BetaBoy90

Anyone want to get together next weekend? Friday, Saturday or Sunday is good with me, just on Saturday I can't stay out past 11, and it isn't because I'm grounded!


----------



## BetaBoy90

Auron said:


> i think i'll give this a shot. im up for this saturdayor sunday!


Well, this weekend won't work for me, if you meant next weekend that's great, if you really meant this weekend, have fun.


----------



## BetaBoy90

nothing to fear said:


> Anyone available for something next week (friday maybe)?


I finally understand this photo, granted I didn't know what a peep was until about 5 minutes ago, very clever :b


----------



## Freeliss

I'm not in Toronto right now but I will be headed to Toronto next year around January and I would def like to meet other s.aers and go to some gatherings. Anyone living in the Toronto area I would like to meet all of you and keep me posted with any gatherings


----------



## BetaBoy90

Freeliss said:


> I'm not in Toronto right now but I will be headed to Toronto next year around January and I would def like to meet other s.aers and go to some gatherings. Anyone living in the Toronto area I would like to meet all of you and keep me posted with any gatherings


The more the better, unless you're one of those people with SA who's quiet, can't stand those people.... :b Obviously jk, I'm tops for being stealthy. Hope to meet you in January.


----------



## Freeliss

I'm sorry but need I remind you that everyone's social anxiety can manifest in different ways, some more quiet then others it depends on their level of anxiety, me personally I'm the very quiet type most of the time unless I'm REALLY comfortable with you so if that bothers you then I'd rather just not meet you.thanks

No offense


----------



## BetaBoy90

Freeliss said:


> I'm sorry but need I remind you that everyone's social anxiety can manifest in different ways, some more quiet then others it depends on their level of anxiety, me personally I'm the very quiet type most of the time unless I'm REALLY comfortable with you so if that bothers you then I'd rather just not meet you.thanks
> 
> No offense


Rofl, I guess I'll assume you were joking with me, if not, time to report you to the mods :teeth


----------



## Freeliss

I wasn't trying to be rude I only said what I thought about your comment. So I don't understand why you would report me to anyone??? I wasnt joking I simply described who I was because I found your joke a bit inappropriate. But if that offended you then by all means do what you think is best


----------



## BetaBoy90

Hmmm, I'm sorry you felt it was of poor taste, I can assure you it wasn't as I am very quiet myself, I guess that's all to be said lol.


----------



## Freeliss

Check your Private messages


----------



## nothing to fear

Sorry, humour doesn't come across as well online sometimes. 
Everyone is welcome, doesn't matter if you're crazy extroverted or practically mute.  No one cares if someone's really quiet since everyone there has SA and has probably experienced that, if not on a regular basis.

Anyway Freeliss hope you decide to join us in the new year, it's always good having new people there.

Next Friday I think I am free, how is that for everyone? ​


----------



## BenevolentSun

I'm heading back to Montreal next weekend. I'll have wait for my Toronto SAS inaugural lol.


----------



## BenevolentSun

Freeliss said:


> I'm sorry but need I remind you that everyone's social anxiety can manifest in different ways, some more quiet then others it depends on their level of anxiety, me personally I'm the very quiet type most of the time unless I'm REALLY comfortable with you so if that bothers you then I'd rather just not meet you.thanks
> 
> No offense


:stu

Betaboy was obviously joking.


----------



## BetaBoy90

nothing to fear said:


> Sorry, humour doesn't come across as well online sometimes.
> Everyone is welcome, doesn't matter if you're crazy extroverted or practically mute.  No one cares if someone's really quiet since everyone there has SA and has probably experienced that, if not on a regular basis.​
> Anyway Freeliss hope you decide to join us in the new year, it's always good having new people there.​
> Next Friday I think I am free, how is that for everyone?​


I'm good to go and unless Meyaj is busy I think he will want to go as well. I'll stay posted on the progress of this event!

Freeliss and I just had a misunderstanding, I tend to misunderstand about 95% of the extroverts in this world, and about 94% of the introverts, so I understand where she was coming from. I'm glad we cleared it up.

Thanks for the support Benevolent, we're good now, which is really good, or I'd be depressed all weekend haha.


----------



## nothing to fear

(Yea, I just worry about new people being scared away from attending after reading the thread, heh.)

Okay cool, Friday the 26th? I actually liked the bar we ended up at last time, free pool too (buuut I'm still very nervous about playing =/). What did you all think?



Auron said:


> i think i'll give this a shot. im up for this saturdayor sunday!


Yes come to this meet-up!!


----------



## Freeliss

nothing to fear said:


> Sorry, humour doesn't come across as well online sometimes.
> Everyone is welcome, doesn't matter if you're crazy extroverted or practically mute.  No one cares if someone's really quiet since everyone there has SA and has probably experienced that, if not on a regular basis.
> 
> Anyway Freeliss hope you decide to join us in the new year, it's always good having new people there.
> 
> Next Friday I think I am free, how is that for everyone? ​


Thank you!! yes I will surely attend once I'm there. Regarding what happend with BetaBoy90, it's been cleared out so we're fine the fact that iv been going through some stuff with a friend didn't make things humorous for me but it was all cleared out on both parts thank you though!! And hope to meet you all in Jan.


----------



## BetaBoy90

nothing to fear said:


> (Yea, I just worry about new people being scared away from attending after reading the thread, heh.)
> 
> Okay cool, Friday the 26th? I actually liked the bar we ended up at last time, free pool too (buuut I'm still very nervous about playing =/). What did you all think?
> 
> Yes come to this meet-up!!


Heh, yeah I really liked that bar too, I didn't enjoy the music much, but maybe if we go there again we can request it to be turned off or something, that is if it bothered anyone else. I'm good with that place.


----------



## fanatic203

I might come too


----------



## BetaBoy90

Bleh.... I checked my work schedule and I work Friday night starting at 10:30pm, so I'm not sure if I can make it, depending on the time I guess. Anyways, I'll see if this thing still goes down.


----------



## nothing to fear

Who else is still up for a meet-up Friday?  I'll trying to figure out where to meet... I think most of us liked the bar from last time but I can't remember what it was called, I just vaguely know where it is and what is close by (on College St, west of Univeristy Ave/Queen's Park Station).


----------



## dullard

I'm up for this as well. It's O'Grady's Tap and Grill at 171 College St. The fries were pretty okay and pool was free.


----------



## dullard

Okay, what say we initially meet at the Tim Horton's at the corner of College and Spadina? Does 7:00 sound alright?


----------



## nothing to fear

Ok cool.  Who else is up for it?


----------



## fanatic203

Gah! I want to, but I don't want to. This is going to be a last minute decision. How many people do you have coming? Just nothingtofear, dullard, and auron? I won't be able to make it for 7:00, anyway.


----------



## nothing to fear

I was hoping someone would post heh. Yes that seems to be it so far, you should come too!


----------



## fanatic203

Alright fine I'll come  more people, more people! Beta? With meyaj in tow? sparkationsgirl?

other people I haven't met before? everyone is welcome!


----------



## vicente

I am trying to justify going back to the GTA for the winter break. Would any of y'all be up for a gathering then? Say, Boxing Day? (assuming everyone is done shopping)


----------



## BetaBoy90

vicente said:


> I am trying to justify going back to the GTA for the winter break. Would any of y'all be up for a gathering then? Say, Boxing Day? (assuming everyone is done shopping)


Heck yes!


----------



## BetaBoy90

How'd that meetup on Friday go? Did it end up happening?


----------



## nothing to fear

Well, we didn't know for sure if Auron said he was going since I never got a hold of him to confirm but we waited for a while and he didn't show up so yea, it didn't happen. But thats okay, let's make a bigger one next time.

Also, how does everyone feel about mexican food? Just wondering.....


----------



## fanatic203

Yeah, that sucks. (I didn't come either... I decided I was too... lazy, lol).

I don't know about Mexican food. I don't eat it.

But I have another suggestion! Can we do a small SAS Toronto Secret Santa? The gifts can be really cheap. They can even be something useless lying in your house, lol. I just think it would be a fun way to celebrate the holidays as a group.

Also, let's try really hard to make sure the next gathering actually happens! lol


----------



## BetaBoy90

nothing to fear said:


> Well, we didn't know for sure if Auron said he was going since I never got a hold of him to confirm but we waited for a while and he didn't show up so yea, it didn't happen. But thats okay, let's make a bigger one next time.
> 
> Also, how does everyone feel about mexican food? Just wondering.....


Oh too bad, I didn't realize this was the avoidant personality disorder forum...

About the mexican food, I'm not a fan, BUT.... I'm a big fan of Mexicans!


----------



## BetaBoy90

fanatic203 said:


> Yeah, that sucks. (I didn't come either... I decided I was too... lazy, lol).
> 
> I don't know about Mexican food. I don't eat it.
> 
> But I have another suggestion! Can we do a small SAS Toronto Secret Santa? The gifts can be really cheap. They can even be something useless lying in your house, lol. I just think it would be a fun way to celebrate the holidays as a group.
> 
> Also, let's try really hard to make sure the next gathering actually happens! lol


Sure that sounds like fun, I'd prefer it just be something along the lines of cds, or books, or movies that we already own that we'd like to pass on to someone else. If others wanted to try this and if we have a meeting before or closely following Christmas/Kwanza.


----------



## dullard

I think this sounds like a pretty excellent idea.


----------



## Nameless

First of all, I want to apologize for being so flaky and not showing up after confirming.

I'm done exams on the 20th, I would be interested if there's a meetup after that. I, also, like the idea of Secret Santa. 

Just a suggestion: Why don't we meet somewhere other than downtown? Some place that's more convenient for everyone. If it's too far, traveling can become a chore and people are more likely to skip the meetup. Anyways, I'm just assuming no one lives in downtown and it's not convenient for everyone. 

P.S. I like Mexican food.


----------



## nothing to fear

Re: Downtown. Yeah everyone is pretty scattered around Toronto/GTA which is why it makes it so difficult to find a decent meet-up location. I prefer choosing a location on/very close to the subway line since it's more clear I think (rather than some intersection where you'd have to take a bus that takes ages). I'm open to anywhere assuming I can get there somehow. Most places I know tend to be downtown so suggestions for other places would be great.
I'd like for a meet-up to happen soon but planning stuff just makes me so anxious and obsessive before/after so I don't want to do it right now. :l

I'm up for a Secret Santa too and I don't know if anyone else is doing but I have the SAS one to do and I'm starting to worry about it haha. 

Doing a T.O. SS would be cool though. Like Catherine said, just something small you have that you think someone might like, or homemade things or baked goods if people are cool with it?


----------



## nothing to fear

Nameless said:


> First of all, I want to apologize for being so flaky and not showing up after confirming.
> 
> I'm done exams on the 20th, I would be interested if there's a meetup after that. I, also, like the idea of Secret Santa.


No worries, it happens. I think everyone's pretty understanding when an SAer backs out at the last minute.

Oh right and I am done on the 16th. I hope those who are employed aren't really busy with work over the break.


----------



## fanatic203

Okay, I guess I'll organize the Secret Santa since I suggested it. Yeah, I'm not doing the main SAS Secret Santa, but that's where I got the idea, because I liked the idea, but I didn't really want to mail stuff (that's how it works, right?)

My co-op job finishes the day before Christmas. So the best days for me would be the 27th to 29th, but I can still meet before Christmas in the evening, if need be. Can people who have work (like BetaBoy?) confirm when they are available? Since I can't organize a Secret Santa until we know for sure who's coming.


----------



## room101

Hey everyone, SAS noob over here. I'm thinking of also coming to the post-xmas meet up if I have nothing else going on. (Can't pass on a chance to meet Mr. Thom Yorke now can I!) 
As for location, if not downtown then Yonge/Eg (Eglinton station) has a nice medium-sized town centre with Indigos and Pickle Barrel. There's also coffee shops outside on every corner, diners, I think a couple pubs too, Chimichanga (someone mentioned Mexican food?), loads of other restaurants, and my favourite -Sugar Mountain!:boogie Actually, Google Street View will give a good idea of exactly what's in the area.


----------



## BetaBoy90

room101 said:


> Hey everyone, SAS noob over here. I'm thinking of also coming to the post-xmas meet up if I have nothing else going on. (Can't pass on a chance to meet Mr. Thom Yorke now can I!)
> As for location, if not downtown then Yonge/Eg (Eglinton station) has a nice medium-sized town centre with Indigos and Pickle Barrel. There's also coffee shops outside on every corner, diners, I think a couple pubs too, Chimichanga (someone mentioned Mexican food?), loads of other restaurants, and my favourite -Sugar Mountain!:boogie Actually, Google Street View will give a good idea of exactly what's in the area.


:clap OMG!!! Thom Yorke is coming!!!!! Excellent, now I'll be going for sure, I knew he had SA!


----------



## BetaBoy90

Oh, and about work, I work night crew so it always starts at 11pm, so if it is a day/early evening meeting I'm available. If it is a night one I can always book off too, I wouldn't mind doing that.


----------



## Freeliss

Awww, I wish I was there for this Gift exchange sounds like fun 
Btw, Who's Thom Yorke?:S


----------



## Nameless

^ He is the vocalist for Radiohead.

Since picking a place is stressful, why don't we pick a place from here: http://www.blogto.com/toronto/the_best_mexican_restaurants_in_toronto/

Maybe we can all vote for one and we can pick the one with most votes?


----------



## kos

Anyone want to go skiing this winter?
Please?


----------



## fanatic203

Ok, let's get this organized. I like the Yonge/Eglinton idea, with the Pickle Barrel. Can we meet on the 29th at 7:00?

If you can come and do the Secret Santa, please confirm.


----------



## dullard

I'll be able to make it and I would like to join in the Secret Santa.


----------



## nothing to fear

Sounds good to me. 

I'm up for the secret santa as well. That sort of thing tends to make me really nervous so it will be a good exposure too =P


----------



## Rizo

I'm new here and what seems to be a little late to the party. My exams are done on the 21st and I go back home to Toronto on the 22nd. This sounds pretty interesting and would like to be part of this as well.


----------



## fanatic203

Oooh, another Waterlooian! Me too! (Unless you're from Laurier). Anyway, great, so that's four people....


----------



## Rizo

fanatic203 said:


> Oooh, another Waterlooian! Me too! (Unless you're from Laurier). Anyway, great, so that's four people....


*thumbs up*

Yeah I do go to Laurier :/ I have a lot of friends at Waterloo though.


----------



## BetaBoy90

I should be there, waiting to hear from Matt as well.


----------



## Rizo

Sounds exciting:boogie


----------



## Elz

I'd like to come too, is everyone invited?


----------



## nothing to fear

Of course


----------



## BetaBoy90

Who are all you new people, are you rapists?


----------



## fanatic203

Betaboy, I'm not sure your humour comes across very well, at least without smilies :sus Don't scare away the new people!


----------



## serendipity

I'm definitely up for coming to this event as well! I promise to bring a Secret Santa gift with me, too!! =)

So we are meeting on Wednesday December 29th at 7pm at the Pickle Barrel located on Yonge/Eglinton? Is that confirmed at this point or still tentative?


----------



## fanatic203

Since nobody has raised any objections, I'll say it's confirmed. But the question is, do we need to make a reservation? If so, I don't want to do it:hide


----------



## serendipity

I'm not sure how busy that place is going to be, but I'll volunteer to make the reservations. The 26th or 27th (Sunday and Monday) would be much better for me if no one has an issue with that.

Would anyone be up for an excitement-inducing round of karaoke after wards? Or for another day? Please make this poor little girl's day by saying yes! =D


----------



## Elz

Is the Yonge/Eglington area more convenient for you guys? How about the core downtown areas ( College street specifically )? It doesn't really matter to me, but there are some cool places on College 

Anyway, I'll be cool mostly any date; karaoke would be pretty awesome, how about open mic?


----------



## nothing to fear

PASS 

=P

Yonge/Eglinton is fine for me but I do really like going to College Street (and the reason I asked earlier about mexican food is because there's a place mexican place there I really want to try, heh)


----------



## Elz

nothing to fear said:


> PASS
> 
> =P
> 
> Yonge/Eglinton is fine for me but I do really like going to College Street (and the reason I asked earlier about mexican food is because there's a place mexican place there I really want to try, heh)


 Sneaky Dee's? aha that place is pretty cool, they have good prices there!


----------



## serendipity

There are plenty of cool places with great food we could go, but the problem I noticed with this group is that if we don't get a time and place confirmed ahead of time, the gathering is most likely not going to happen. I have my preferences in terms of restaurants I'd like to go to as well, but for that reason I don't bring it up. It's best to go with a basic restaurant that offers a variety of food so that everyone's palate is catered to. I'm more interested in the "gathering" aspect rather than the food, anyway.

I've done open mic before and it was completely exhilarating!! But the problem with that is that you don't get many chances to sing, it's hard to have a conversation due to the volume level, and the boredom of having to watch people you don't know get up to sing over and over while awaiting your turn. So can I officially say I have one other person down for private karaoke, Elz?? =)


----------



## Elz

I don't really care about the food myself, I would rather be at a place with cheap beer prices ( but I'm willing to neglect that haha )



serendipity said:


> So can I officially say I have one other person down for private karaoke, Elz?? =)


 you betcha


----------



## BetaBoy90

So what was the date set at? Matt cannot make the 26th or 27th, but will be here if we have it on the 29th.


----------



## serendipity

Betaboy, you're a female?!?! I swear I thought it said you were a male last time. Okay, well let's just stick with the 29th then.


----------



## BetaBoy90

I'm non gendered, but unfortunately I had to pick something....


----------



## fanatic203

Okay so far we've got:

fanatic203
dullard
nothing to fear
Rizo
betaboy90
meyaj
Elz
serendipity

I don't know if I should assign who gets who for the Secret Santa... or maybe we should all just bring something and put them all together in the middle and then take turns picking?


----------



## BetaBoy90

Yeah, I think we should do that Fanatic, put them on the table, assuming no1 will go and pick up their own present. We have new people coming who we wouldn't know what to get, and to be honest even the people who I recognize (you know who you are!) I wouldn't be sure what to get you anyways even if I had your name.


----------



## vicente

I'm debating on coming, but it's 11 hrs drive and I need a place to crash that's not my parents'.


----------



## BetaBoy90

vicente said:


> I'm debating on coming, but it's 11 hrs drive and I need a place to crash that's not my parents'.


I hear the homeless shelters are really cheery around the holiday season, you even get a cozy bunk mate who likes to spoon...


----------



## Nameless

so...what is the date and where are we meeting?


----------



## vicente

BetaBoy90 said:


> I hear the homeless shelters are really cheery around the holiday season, you even get a cozy bunk mate who likes to spoon...


I hope the shelter at Spadina and College is still around, some of those homeless guys looked really warm and cuddly, with all their armpit and chest hair. Me and them would be like this: :group


----------



## serendipity

In terms of the Secret Santa, I think it's best to put the names of the people who brought a gift into a bag, and assign one person to take out a name while another grabs a gift to hand over. This avoids all the potential arguments and cat-fighting over gifts. =P

Nameless - I didn't organize this event, but as far as I know, the details for this gathering are:

Location: Pickle Barrel at Yonge/Eglinton
Address: 2300 Yonge Street, inside the mall
Date: Wednesday December 29th, 2010
Time: 7:00pm

Here's the website if you want more information: http://www.picklebarrel.ca/content.php?page=28

Do you guys want to meet at the station, in Pickle Barrel, or outside Pickle Barrel? I can call today to make reservations if no one else wants to do it. I'm estimating that there's probably going to be around 10 people, no need to get an exact number. For those who don't know their way around that area and would like to meet at the station, just send me a message and I'll head there earlier to wait for you. Otherwise, let's meet outside Pickle Barrel.

Cool?


----------



## BetaBoy90

Cool!


----------



## nothing to fear

Maybe we should wait to see about 10 people being there =P.

Pickle Barrel is like half in a mall, right? If so we can just meet in front of it.... Or yea, in the station/food court/mall part somewhere (if anyone's been there they should know what I'm talking about, I think).


----------



## serendipity

It's just a reservation, the exact amount doesn't matter too much. They're not gonna NOT let us come in if we have a couple more or less. And to be honest, I'm pretty sure not more than 10 are going to show up. I'd just like to get this organized instead of leaving it up in the air, because I want to attend. I don't want to show up and have no one else be there, which I believe happened to someone around the summertime.

I prefer to be more proactive by making reservations, but it's up to you guys.


----------



## nothing to fear

Yup sounds good


----------



## fanatic203

Great! Thanks for making the reservation. Yeah, I think we should meet where nothing to fear said.


----------



## nothing to fear

Bump! Everyone still attending?


----------



## BetaBoy90

Me and Matt (As far as I know, he's in Montreal currently) are still going to be there


----------



## serendipity

I'll be there!


----------



## fanatic203

Ok this is tomorrow! I believe I, nothingtofear, dullard, betaboy, Mat, and serendipity will be there. Anyone else please confirm??


----------



## BetaBoy90

Yup I will be there, Holiday spirit and all!


----------



## BetaBoy90

Ok, well hopefully this is still on, I don't want to have to wake up tomorrow for nothing!!!!!


----------



## fanatic203

As in, the alternative is not waking up at all?


----------



## BetaBoy90

It may seem like an alternative to you but it is a lifestyle to me!


----------



## BenevolentSun

I'm supposed to be working from 3h30 to 11h30 and called in sick because of the flu. Now all of a sudden I'm tempted to attend this meet-up, just realized now it's today.

I'll see how I feel by this evening. I might show up and spread some germs :twisted


----------



## fanatic203

Jeff, Mat said he's going to rip you a new one 

Everyone else good gathering! I'm off to Waterloo so I probably won't see you again for a while, but it's been great meeting you over the past few months.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Hmmm, a new one, I have a few already :O.... Sorry for not attending, I'm sure it didn't matter any, hope you all had a good time.


----------



## meyaj

BetaBoy90 said:


> Hmmm, a new one, I have a few already :O.... Sorry for not attending, I'm sure it didn't matter any, hope you all had a good time.


Lol I think I DID say that but it was the xanax talking and not in any seriousness :lol. A bit inconvenienced but no worries I'm not the least bit upset. Well, maybe a bit, but only at the fact you didn't respond to any of my texts on THURSDAY and I actually felt a bit worried heh


----------



## BetaBoy90

meyaj said:


> Lol I think I DID say that but it was the xanax talking and not in any seriousness :lol. A bit inconvenienced but no worries I'm not the least bit upset. Well, maybe a bit, but only at the fact you didn't respond to any of my texts on THURSDAY and I actually felt a bit worried heh


Yes sorry Matt, I fell asleep and wasn't avoiding you, although I should have texted you telling you the situation. I set my alarm for 4:30 and I woke up then and clicked it off, sometimes it happens with very little consciousness on my part. If you'd still like to do the secret Santa between me and you I'd still like to, that is if you didn't go, I'm not sure on who went. I'll call you later or tomorrow to talk more in detail.


----------



## meyaj

BetaBoy90 said:


> Hmmm, a new one, I have a few already :O.... Sorry for not attending, I'm sure it didn't matter any, hope you all had a good time.





BetaBoy90 said:


> Yes sorry Matt, I fell asleep and wasn't avoiding you, although I should have texted you telling you the situation. I set my alarm for 4:30 and I woke up then and clicked it off, sometimes it happens with very little consciousness on my part. If you'd still like to do the secret Santa between me and you I'd still like to, that is if you didn't go, I'm not sure on who went. I'll call you later or tomorrow to talk more in detail.


Nah I managed to make it out. ~75 minutes late but I still made it and swapped gifts with Brandon. I texted Catherine shortly after 7 that I thought I could find another way but I'd be an hour late. And they even actually waited for me to show up to order their food, which was extremely nice on their part but totally unnecessary - although the SA'er in me can't help but wonder if I'm being presumptuous just assuming that was even for/because of me :doh

Overall it was a good time although, like most SAS meets, it felt a bit short. Then again... everybody else had been around an hour longer than me heh

But give me a call anyways when you've got the time, if you want. We can catch a flick or something. I know that sounds more of the same-old but it being "Oscar season" and all there's some fantastic-looking stuff playing right now :lol


----------



## BetaBoy90

meyaj said:


> But give me a call anyways when you've got the time, if you want. We can catch a flick or something. I know that sounds more of the same-old but it being "Oscar season" and all there's some fantastic-looking stuff playing right now :lol


I shall never call you sir, EVER! I don't have a good reason for this, but I shall think of one and then post it in this thread


----------



## Rob1

Hi guys, i`m also from Toronto area, i`ve been reading these forums for a while but only recently made an account.


----------



## room101

Has anyone been to any of the DJ Skate Nights at the Harbourfront Centre? There's a few upcoming on the January calendar, and although I can't skate to save my life it seems like it could make for a fun gathering. I'm a bit bummed that I couldn't make it out to the last SA meetup, but hopefully it's not too long before the next one.


----------



## fanatic203

Rob1 said:


> Hi guys, i`m also from Toronto area, i`ve been reading these forums for a while but only recently made an account.


Welcome!



meyaj said:


> And they even actually waited for me to show up to order their food, which was extremely nice on their part but totally unnecessary - although the SA'er in me can't help but wonder if I'm being presumptuous just assuming that was even for/because of me :doh


I know what you mean... the SA'er in me thinks those things all the time. But don't worry, it was for you


----------



## Think2Much

Hello neighbors to the north. Making my first trip to the Toronto area this weekend from the States. Looking forward to it. Hope its a good town for introverts and SA folks.


----------



## Forestwalker

Not exactly new here but I realized that I never really introduced myself. So this is an official friendly Hello to all my fellow Toronto people. 

My new year's resolution is to become more active in my therapy for anxiety. That means more participation from me on this great forum.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Hey Forestwalker, it'd be nice to meet you at one of the future meetups, go Toronto go!


----------



## Freeliss

So when would we have our next meet up? haven't been to one specially here in toronto


----------



## BetaBoy90

Whenever people show interest. I missed the last meetup (my fault....bleh), bu I'd like to have one in the next couple weeks if others wanted to.


----------



## rosettas stoned

I know I just registered today and I haven't gotten acquainted with any of you on the forum yet, but I'd totally be down to hang out with you ladies and gents at your next meet-up


----------



## purplefruit

Hi everyone  I'm a noob here but wouldn't mind doing the meetup thing as long as my anxiety doesn't flare up. I suck at being social but I find it a smidgen easier with other SAers. What kind of stuff do u guise usually do?



room101 said:


> Has anyone been to any of the DJ Skate Nights at the Harbourfront Centre? There's a few upcoming on the January calendar, and although I can't skate to save my life it seems like it could make for a fun gathering. I'm a bit bummed that I couldn't make it out to the last SA meetup, but hopefully it's not too long before the next one.


Looks like a good time. Skating is a lot of fun even if you're not great, I went to Nathan Philips' with my friend and her friends a few years ago (was surprised to be invited) and had a blast. I haven't been to harbourfront, I imagine it's a bigger rink (?) which is great


----------



## Freeliss

Awesome! Lets try to meetup soon. I just arrived to the city and would love to meet u guys and everything this city has to offer even if I'll be anxious when I meet u all, I know it'll be worth it


----------



## BenevolentSun

I have been here for almost 4 months and still haven't got to meet any of you. So I'll take initiative and organize something for this coming Saturday.

I had proposed this before and it didn't happen so I guess we could give it a 2nd shot.

Saturday January 22nd 7:00PM @ 3 Brewers in downtown.

275 Yonge Street, Toronto

http://www.les3brasseurs.ca/eng/toronto_yonge.php


----------



## BetaBoy90

Sounds good to me, I should most likely be there, assuming it is confirmed.


----------



## JFmtl

BenevolentSun said:


> I have been here for almost 4 months and still haven't got to meet any of you. So I'll take initiative and organize something for this coming Saturday.
> 
> I had proposed this before and it didn't happen so I guess we could give it a 2nd shot.
> 
> Saturday January 22nd 7:00PM @ 3 Brewers in downtown.
> 
> 275 Yonge Street, Toronto
> 
> http://www.les3brasseurs.ca/eng/toronto_yonge.php


sounds fun, can i come?


----------



## BenevolentSun

JFmtl said:


> sounds fun, can i come?


Only if you wear a Maple Leafs jersey.


----------



## JFmtl

BenevolentSun said:


> Only if you wear a Maple Leafs jersey.


Never! those feels soooo dirty


----------



## rosettas stoned

JFmtl said:


> Never! those feels soooo dirty


Hey come on, we already have to suffer enough embarrassment from them! Don't make it any harder for us!


----------



## dullard

nothing to fear and I will be able to make it.


----------



## room101

Sigh, I'll have to wait for the next one. I have an exam both days this weekend


----------



## rosettas stoned

I know it's only Wednesday, but it looks like we have to generate more interest in this? Well I'm down! If last minute laziness doesn't get in the way, that is... I swear it's not the SA talking here lol.

Getting to Toronto feels like such a mission sometimes. But I'd love to join you guys! It's the thought that counts, right?


----------



## Kuyaz

Is there anyone around from Mississauga?


----------



## BetaBoy90

So is this something that is confirmed???? Assuming it's going to happen Matt may come or he may not, it depends how he feels as he is currently sick.


----------



## BenevolentSun

I guess if more people gave a confirmation we could make this happen or else just call it off. I don't know, I mean its tomorrow evening so we have 3 maybe 4 people so far. I was hoping more interest from the rest of you. Where is everyone hiding?


----------



## BetaBoy90

If Matt comes that would be 5 I think? That sounds like a fair sized group, I'm not sure what you're really looking for otherwise.


----------



## BenevolentSun

BetaBoy90 said:


> If Matt comes that would be 5 I think? That sounds like a fair sized group, I'm not sure what you're really looking for otherwise.


You gotta expect at least 1 or 2 ppl to back out at the last minute...are you confirming your presence for tomorrow?


----------



## nothing to fear

BenevolentSun
rosetta's stoned (?)
dullard
nothing to fear
betaboy
matt

Anyone else? I can say for sure that Brandon/dullard and I will not back out.


----------



## rosettas stoned

Yeah I'll be there for sure!


----------



## BenevolentSun

Ok cool. I'm glad this is working out. 

Nameless (varun) might join us too, I think he is free this weekend.

I'll be there for sure. So where do we meet exactly?


----------



## BetaBoy90

I won't back out, I just need to be sure I'll arrive at the correct destination.


----------



## rosettas stoned

Harg, sorry guys but I won't be able to make it after all . My relatives decided to plan a last minute dinner for tonight, and I haven't seen them in a long time, so I don't think they'd be too happy if I skipped out on this, especially considering I skipped out on the last two times lol..

Next time for sure! Have an awesome night!


----------



## BenevolentSun

Can someone who is going PM me their cell #.


----------



## nothing to fear

^Sure thing.

So we'll meet inside?


----------



## BenevolentSun

Yeah we can meet inside, unless you guys prefer to meet outside.


----------



## BenevolentSun

BetaBoy90 said:


> My cell is 647-638-2103. Can we meet outside the closest subway stop? I'd appreciate it if it's not too much trouble.


Sounds good to me.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Ok, which is the closest subway stop than? haha


----------



## BenevolentSun

Lol, I'm not sure. It's going to be my first time taking the subway in TO.


----------



## BenevolentSun

Okay I called and it's 20 seconds away from Dundas subway station. So we can meet there and go in at the same time.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Ok sounds good, see you people at 7. Not sure if Matt is going, it's going to be a decision made at like 6.


----------



## BenevolentSun

It was really nice seeing you guys again nothing to fear and dullard, and a pleasure to meet you BetaBoy90, you guys are really cool people to hang out with.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Nice to meet you too sir, as well as seeing nothing to fear and dullard again. Toronto officially is better than Montreal!


----------



## nothing to fear

Yup it was nice seeing you guys, I had a really good time


----------



## Freeliss

My only weekend in Montreal and I miss the gathering


----------



## BetaBoy90

Freeliss said:


> My only weekend in Montreal and I miss the gathering


We'll have another one sooner or later, hope to see you there!


----------



## seafolly

I hope so! I haven't exactly found you guys on the other threads but it sure wouldn't hurt to create some new links in the city. I'm moving back in late April so my only excuse will be my severe agoraphobia. :um


----------



## Freeliss

BetaBoy90 said:


> We'll have another one sooner or later, hope to see you there!


I'll def attend next time. I hope there will be lots of girls too cuz I don't wanna be the only one lol


----------



## BetaBoy90

Freeliss said:


> I'll def attend next time. I hope there will be lots of girls too cuz I don't wanna be the only one lol


Well usually nothing to fear attends, so that is another girl. Sometimes there are others too, Sparkationsgirl, others. I'm quite girly too, so yeah you probably won't be.


----------



## Freeliss

BetaBoy90 said:


> Well usually nothing to fear attends, so that is another girl. Sometimes there are others too, Sparkationsgirl, others. I'm quite girly too, so yeah you probably won't be.


hehe alright good to know! So i hope there's another gathering soon keep me posted guys!


----------



## BenevolentSun

I've noticed for quite some time that the frequency of gatherings is not as high as it could be, and it's totally understandable considering everyone has different schedules with work, school and other issues....but instead of really thinking about it as a SA gatherings, if you really view it as a bunch of friends hanging out, then there is no reason why these gatherings should not occur more frequently. I mean how often do normal group of friends hang out? Every weekend, every other weekend? And the amazing thing about us hanging out is that we all share that one thing in common, and we don't have to be worried about being judged or anything like that.

I also understand that some might not feel comfortable organizing...so again I don't mind doing it. As long as others don't have a problem with it :b
And if someone else wants to organize then by all means feel free to do so 

I personally have a preference for a place where we can eat, talk and have some drinks. So if I were to suggest something, it would be something along those lines, but I'm open to other ideas as well. Anybody has any suggestions?


----------



## Freeliss

BenevolentSun said:


> I've noticed for quite some time that the frequency of gatherings is not as high as it could be, and it's totally understandable considering everyone has different schedules with work, school and other issues....but instead of really thinking about it as a SA gatherings, if you really view it as a bunch of friends hanging out, then there is no reason why these gatherings should not occur more frequently. I mean how often do normal group of friends hang out? Every weekend, every other weekend? And the amazing thing about us hanging out is that we all share that one thing in common, and we don't have to be worried about being judged or anything like that.
> 
> I also understand that some might not feel comfortable organizing...so again I don't mind doing it. As long as others don't have a problem with it :b
> And if someone else wants to organize then by all means feel free to do so
> 
> I personally have a preference for a place where we can eat, talk and have some drinks. So if I were to suggest something, it would be something along those lines, but I'm open to other ideas as well. Anybody has any suggestions?


I couldnt agree more! Also because iv only been in town for a couple of weeks now and would really like to meet more people from the forum and simply hang out. Yes the schedule can be a little tight at times but perhaps Saturday nights or something of the sort. I don't know my way around so I would have to get directions but yeah we should definitely try to do these gatherings more often. Perhaps get everyone's numbers or msn to be able to communicate more often.


----------



## rosettas stoned

I agree also . How about bowling? I don't know any bowling alleys in downtown Toronto, but that'd be super funsies.


----------



## Freeliss

Bowling sounds good!!!! I haven't done that in years!!! Lol!


----------



## BenevolentSun

Alright let's do it! 

Saturday Jan 29th 7:00PM @ Bowling place still to be determined.

Who is in? 

This is extremely short notice. But as long as we get a group of at least 4 people who are 100% confirmed I say we go with it. 

Anyone know a place? I could maybe look up online and try to see if I can find something...


----------



## JFmtl

BenevolentSun said:


> Alright let's do it!
> 
> Saturday Jan 29th 7:00PM @ Bowling place still to be determined.
> 
> Who is in?
> 
> This is extremely short notice. But as long as we get a group of at least 4 people who are 100% confirmed I say we go with it.
> 
> Anyone know a place? I could maybe look up online and try to see if I can find something...


Ne bois pas trop au bowling! la dernière fois, tu avais bien profiter de la biere pas trop chere


----------



## Freeliss

BenevolentSun said:


> Alright let's do it!
> 
> Saturday Jan 29th 7:00PM @ Bowling place still to be determined.
> 
> Who is in?
> 
> This is extremely short notice. But as long as we get a group of at least 4 people who are 100% confirmed I say we go with it.
> 
> Anyone know a place? I could maybe look up online and try to see if I can find something...


Count me in I'll try to get 2 more people to come with me but I'm in for sure I just need the exact location lol


----------



## BenevolentSun

Ok how about this.

Bowlerama 
5837 Yonge St.

It's near Finch subway station.

They serve food and drinks. The rates are 25$-29$ per hour which is decent.

So let's say we make it official for 7:00 PM.

We have to reserve in advance. So I'll wait for your responses before I do so.


----------



## Freeliss

BenevolentSun said:


> Ok how about this.
> 
> Bowlerama
> 5837 Yonge St.
> 
> It's near Finch subway station.
> 
> They serve food and drinks. The rates are 25$-29$ per hour which is decent.
> 
> So let's say we make it official for 7:00 PM.
> 
> We have to reserve in advance. So I'll wait for your responses before I do so.


25-29$? Lol alright I'm a little tight on money due to the fact that I don't have a job but I'll still attend so u have one confirmation . What's ur email or cell #?AND your name lol


----------



## BenevolentSun

Freeliss said:


> 25-29$? Lol alright I'm a little tight on money due to the fact that I don't have a job but I'll still attend so u have one confirmation . What's ur email or cell #?AND your name lol


Obviously we would split up the cost, it's not per person. So hopefully we can have a good number of people who attend :b

I looked up 2 places downtown which looked really nice, one place was 65$/h on a Sat night, and another place was 45$/h. So I thought this was a decent price.

I'll PM my info.


----------



## Freeliss

So who else is attending?


----------



## dullard

It sounds like nothing to fear and I will be there.


----------



## BenevolentSun

dullard said:


> It sounds like nothing to fear and I will be there.


Cool!


----------



## nothing to fear

Oh wait I don't know for sure, argh sorry!


----------



## rosettas stoned

Man BenevolentSun, you're really on the ball with this. If only I had your sense of initiative haha.

Unfortunately it's too much of a last-minute notice for me. I've got another family dinner tomorrow, and this one has been planned for a while so I definitely can't miss it.

Gonna' have to skip out this time too >_<


----------



## BenevolentSun

nothing to fear said:


> Oh wait I don't know for sure, argh sorry!


Hopefully you can let us know during the day tomorrow and hopefully you and Dullard can make it, or else we could re-schedule for next week...

If it is confirmed, is everyone okay for 8:00PM instead of 7:00PM?


----------



## BenevolentSun

rosettas stoned said:


> Man BenevolentSun, you're really on the ball with this. If only I had your sense of initiative haha.
> 
> Unfortunately it's too much of a last-minute notice for me. I've got another family dinner tomorrow, and this one has been planned for a while so I definitely can't miss it.
> 
> Gonna' have to skip out this time too >_<


Just trying to get a group dynamic going  
Too bad you can't make it. I'm sure we'll get a chance to meet eventually.


----------



## dullard

I guess we won't be able to make it.


----------



## BenevolentSun

Alright, so I guess it's canceled for tonight.


----------



## Freeliss

Well how about we organize something now for next weekend?? Lol


----------



## BetaBoy90

Yeah, sorry for not going this weekend, just didn't work much last week and didn't want to spend money, and also Matt couldn't make this one and I figured if we had one this week than the one me and Matt were talking about trying to set up next weekend wasn't going to be well received. I wasn't trying to sabotage btw or anything lol, just a combination of the two scenarios had me holding off.

Next weekend sounds good though if others had interest. That board game cafe or whatever it is sounded splendid, so yeah see what anyone else thinks about that.


----------



## rosettas stoned

BetaBoy90 said:


> Next weekend sounds good though if others had interest. That board game cafe or whatever it is sounded splendid, so yeah see what anyone else thinks about that.


Yeah I hear that place is pretty awesome. I'm not a board games kinda' guy, but that'd be a neat place to check out.


----------



## Freeliss

lol alright so where too this weekend?


----------



## BetaBoy90

Well, I'm not quite sure what the place is called, I'm not sure if Dullard or nothing to fear can make it (I do hope they can though of course), but Dullard was aware of the board game cafe place. So I'm not sure if everyone else was interested that, I think me, dullard, nothing to fear and benevolent sun had interest, but I'd want to make sure everyone going had interest in such an idea. So if you think next Friday you'd like to attend a meetup, would you like to do that board game cafe thingy or something different?

Apologies for giant wall of poorly written mess.


----------



## Freeliss

Hehe don't worry about the mess ,
Well I don't know about the board game cafe, never been to one and not sure if I'm a fan but it would be cool to try lol, although the bowling idea of benevolent sun was more my thing but as long as we do something this weekend before school takes over my life lol


----------



## BenevolentSun

I'm working Friday late, and Saturday I have a date...so I'm only free on Sunday. But if Fri or Sat works better for you guys, then you guys should definitely do it 

But I would keep my Sunday available if that works, if not it's cool.


----------



## fanatic203

Sounds like you guys are having lots of fun... I'm jealous. I'll be back in Toronto for reading week Feb 19 to 27. Hopefully you'll have something going on then and I can meet you/see you again.


----------



## rosettas stoned

BenevolentSun said:


> I'm working Friday late, and Saturday I have a date...so I'm only free on Sunday. But if Fri or Sat works better for you guys, then you guys should definitely do it
> 
> But I would keep my Sunday available if that works, if not it's cool.


Bah, Sunday is my designated lazy day


----------



## Freeliss

So I guess by the looks of it no meet up this week either..


----------



## BetaBoy90

Yeah I guess, hmmm too bad there wasn't much interest in a meetup this weekend, sorry for not having any setup since you've been here Freeliss .


----------



## Freeliss

Lol no don't worry about i! we still have time we just have to organize in advance and keep everyone informed but yeah I'm looking forward for a meetup soon :$


----------



## rosettas stoned

I'd totally go to every meetup if I lived in Toronto. I'm in Oakville, so depending on where you guys meet, it can sometimes be a huge mission for me. I'm sure I'll get to meet all of you eventually though


----------



## serendipity

Would anyone be interested in karaoke? I mentioned this a while back but only got one response showing interest. I want to organize one for the 18th or 19th. If anyone is up for this, please let me know. We can go out to eat beforehand and then head to the karaoke bar. The one I'm thinking of is a 5-minute walk from Dundas station. The small rooms can hold up to five people and are $25 an hour. And yes, they serve alcohol. 

So any takers??


----------



## Freeliss

:O! I'm interested but I'm not quite sure I'm brave enough for this one just yet lol. Sounds fun though


----------



## serendipity

It's a private room so only the people you're going with will be able to hear you.  I'm not spectacular at singing myself, but I find it to be a great method for expressing pent-up emotions. If you change your mind, let me know asap! =D


----------



## serendipity

Nobody??? :|


----------



## Steve123

I would love to come but these days money is tight, so gas alone (I live quite a bit north of Oshawa) would kill me. 

Next time hopefully.


----------



## room101

Sorry serendipity, I'm out on this one. Although it's a really fun idea, I'd have to be completely plastered to be comfortable enough to sing in front of people I don't know very well, and I just don't think my liver can handle that :no


----------



## fanatic203

Karaoke isn't really conducive to an SA meetup, unfortunately.


----------



## serendipity

fanatic203 said:


> Karaoke isn't really conducive to an SA meetup, unfortunately.


It depends on how you look at it. I think karaoke is an amazing option for exposure, so in that sense, it's entirely conducive to being an SA meetup. After all, we do want to get over this, right?

I understand that some people aren't comfortable with the idea of singing in front of strangers, and that's completely fine. If anyone is ever up for it in the future or has any other anxiety-provoking activities they'd like to give a shot, just send a message my way. I'd be up for _almost_ anything. 

Would anyone still be interested in a meet-and-eat gathering for that same weekend? (February 18th or 19th)


----------



## Freeliss

I would! Iv been trying to get to know some sas members but no luck lol so yes count me in. I'll see if I give that karaoke thing a try:S


----------



## seafolly

fanatic203 said:


> Karaoke isn't really conducive to an SA meetup, unfortunately.


I would sooner jump out of a plane! Not even kidding! I mean, with a parachute.


----------



## dullard

Oh maaaaaan, I'd be up for skydiving!


----------



## Rob1

I'd be up for anything other than singing...preferable somewhere with food and beer, I've been wanting to meet other people in Toronto with SA and maybe work on exposures together too, just meeting one of you for the first time would be an exposure for me right now


----------



## seafolly

It's a nice idea, having a support system through peers. The snag is I have never come across a single person who can relate to my "branch" of anxiety. This isn't to say everyone here couldn't help cheer a person on but when they know exactly what you're experiencing to get through that exposure it helps a little more...in my opinion.


----------



## Rob1

seafolly said:


> It's a nice idea, having a support system through peers. The snag is I have never come across a single person who can relate to my "branch" of anxiety. This isn't to say everyone here couldn't help cheer a person on but when they know exactly what you're experiencing to get through that exposure it helps a little more...in my opinion.


what do you mean by your "branch" of anxiety? maybe were simillar


----------



## EverFlowingSpring

I might try a meetup, can I get a bit more information? I am broke and would sit rat-eyed in the back but this house is no longer productive.


----------



## seafolly

Rob1 said:


> what do you mean by your "branch" of anxiety? maybe were simillar


Oh, it's just that I've yet to find someone on this board who experiences things in a similar way. Some people are here because they can't raise their hand in class. Some are shy of the opposite gender. Or like to keep to themselves. My reason? I faint. My brain gets so overloaded from anxiety when I walk out that door that it literally shuts down. I don't faint when people come over but my anxiety is pretty high up there. One could call it agoraphobia but if I'm escorted by someone I trust I'm generally alright. On very good days, my dog can pass as an escort. But I've never been to the grocery store alone. I can barely sit through a movie without panicking halfway through no matter how much I enjoy it. My diagnosis varies from doctor to doctor, the current one being PTSD. I'm one messed up case. :b


----------



## Havalina

I wouldn't mind attending a meetup again. Get out, see the world...


----------



## serendipity

Okay guys, here's the meetup info.

Time: 7:00pm
Date: Saturday February 19th, 2011
Place: Swiss Chalet 
Address: 348 Yonge Street

The closest subway station is Dundas. We can meet up there to eat and talk, and possibly go to karaoke afterwards if enough people are up for it. It's a two-minute walk between both locations, so quite the convenience if I do say so myself. 

I'll be there!! +1

Anyone else coming?


----------



## Freeliss

I'm in and I'm sure Auron is in so 3 already


----------



## serendipity

Woooot! I'll be up for it as long as there's at least one other interested party. I'm excited for karaoke, I hope we get a chance to go.


----------



## Havalina

Is Swiss Chalet licensed? Or should I bring a flask?


----------



## seafolly

I'm fairly sure it's licensed. :b


----------



## BetaBoy90

Havalina said:


> Is Swiss Chalet licensed? Or should I bring a flask?


The Swiss are known for being heavy drinkers, so I'd hope that the Swiss Chalet is staying true to it's cultural heritage.


----------



## Freeliss

K guys we better stick to this!!  no last minute cancelations please? Lol


----------



## nothing to fear

Yessss fries with Chalet sauce


----------



## serendipity

I'm not sure, but alcohol is readily available at the karaoke bar.. (hint hint) :b


----------



## serendipity

Don't worry Freeliss, I'll be there no matter what! I'll send you my number on the day of the meetup. So has anyone else decided to come or is the total still at three?


----------



## BetaBoy90

OMG!!!! It's all girls, I can't stand this, girls is all mean and stuff... -_-


Edit* I apologize for the lameness of this post, it's all I could think to contribute


----------



## seafolly

Girls are made of sugar and spice and everything nice.


----------



## Rob1

I'm up for it too, I havent been to one of these meetups yet, but I'm most likely going to be very quiet, its hard meeting people for the first time  but I love swisschalet


----------



## room101

Swiss Chalet is licensed :yes (I've ordered drinks there before.) Have fun you guys!


----------



## dullard

I am in.


----------



## Freeliss

Rob1 said:


> I'm up for it too, I havent been to one of these meetups yet, but I'm most likely going to be very quiet, its hard meeting people for the first time  but I love swisschalet


Don't worry about it, I'm sure lots of us can identify with u(including me) just see us as one big family and have fun!


----------



## serendipity

serendipity
Freeliss
Rob1
Dullard

Okay, so four people have confirmed their attendance so far.

+4

Let me know if I accidentally missed you. Sorry you can't make it, Auron. Maybe I'll get to meet you another time!


----------



## nothing to fear

haha, re-read his post =P

I'll be there.


----------



## EverFlowingSpring

it kinda sounds like a good idea, although i dont know if I'd be able to eat is the thing... I guess you'd want my response in good timing? it really does sound like such a horrific idea to meet a lot of strangers... does anyone ever just slip away and disappear?


----------



## serendipity

Sorry Auron, I skipped over the vast empty space on your message and missed your final line.

+Auron = 5!!


----------



## serendipity

... and nothing to far = 6.

Woooo!


----------



## Freeliss

serendipity said:


> serendipity
> Freeliss
> Rob1
> Dullard
> 
> Okay, so four people have confirmed their attendance so far.
> 
> +4
> 
> Let me know if I accidentally missed you. Sorry you can't make it, Auron. Maybe I'll get to meet you another time!


Heheh no he was kidding. He will come because I will drag him with me.


----------



## EverFlowingSpring

I think I'd be more up for the karaoke thing, I'd dread the idea the entire time, but I think I'd be too nervous to eat.


----------



## nothing to fear

^Don't worry about the eating part... Not all of us eat everytime, and not always a whole meal. I'm guilty of ordering food and barely touching it. No one really cares


----------



## Rob1

nothing to fear said:


> ^Don't worry about the eating part... Not all of us eat everytime, and not always a whole meal. I'm guilty of ordering food and barely touching it. No one really cares


 All ill be doing is eating, mmmm chalet sauce:roll


----------



## seafolly

nothing to fear said:


> ^Don't worry about the eating part... Not all of us eat everytime, and not always a whole meal. I'm guilty of ordering food and barely touching it. No one really cares


I love reading that! I hate going to restaurants with friends because my anxiety kills my appetite. Only my housemates don't worry because I take the food to go and inhale it when I'm safely in our apartment, haha.


----------



## fanatic203

Auron, you're from Thornhill? Me too!

I think I can also make it to this meet up


----------



## room101

fanatic203 said:


> Auron, you're from Thornhill? Me too!


Me three! Wow, what are the odds.


----------



## BenevolentSun

I'm from Richmond Hill, close enough? :b


----------



## Rob1

room101 said:


> Me three! Wow, what are the odds.


im also in thornhill lol

it must be something in the air haha. I'm close by the promenade


----------



## BetaBoy90

I'll probably be there, just depends on the time it starts, because I'm assuming I work at 11pm that night. Not that anyone cares because you all hate me, well I hate all of you too.....

Oh Matt would probably be joining me as well.


----------



## wujo

I feel like I want to attend but idk, still deep in thought lol, hopefully the Swiss will have enough room since it's a valentines day weekend.


----------



## Freeliss

wujo said:


> I feel like I want to attend but idk, still deep in thought lol, hopefully the Swiss will have enough room since it's a valentines day weekend.


Come on!! The more the better and whatever happens at Swiss chalet, stays at Swiss chalet lol


----------



## rosettas stoned

Chalet sauce chugging contest, anyone?


----------



## Rob1

Auron said:


> I LIVE right next to the promenade HAHAHA!


lol one day we should have a picklebarrel meet at the promenade, since there is 5 or 6 of us so close by:teeth


----------



## nothing to fear

Wait, isn't it next Saturday and not tonight?


----------



## Freeliss

Yeah it's next Saturday, and guys I might be traveling to Montreal at midnight so I might be leaving early:s but I'll still attend


----------



## serendipity

Guys, feel free to stay for as long or as little as you like. I don't want you to feel pressured or obligated to stay for the entire duration of the gathering. I'll make a list of the confirmed/considering members later on, and reschedule the time to 8:00pm.

Wujo, the gathering is on the 19th of Saturday, not today. You mentioned it was on Valentine's Day weekend, so I just wanted to clarify in case you got it mixed up and end up going tonight.


----------



## wujo

serendipity said:


> Guys, feel free to stay for as long or as little as you like. I don't want you to feel pressured or obligated to stay for the entire duration of the gathering. I'll make a list of the confirmed/considering members later on, and reschedule the time to 8:00pm.
> 
> Wujo, the gathering is on the 19th of Saturday, not today. You mentioned it was on Valentine's Day weekend, so I just wanted to clarify in case you got it mixed up and end up going tonight.


That's ok, I needed the exercise anyways:flush

Auron, I'm ok for 9pm if anyone else is.


----------



## EverFlowingSpring

We are counting me in.


----------



## Freeliss

Wow I'm surprised there are lots of people coming that's awesome though!!!! Come on people!!!!


----------



## room101

Saturday I have a full day of training for a new job :| Otherwise, I'd much rather be hanging out with you folks.


----------



## serendipity

Confirmed to go so far:

serendipity
Freeliss
Auron
Rob1
dullard
nothing to fear
everflowingspring
fanatic203
betaboy90 + Matt

.. for a whopping total of 10 people! I apologize if I left anyone out or put someone on the list who didn't actually confirm. How many of you think you will actually be up for karaoke? It'd be better if I know ahead of time so I can book a room for us; they are usually all snatched up on Saturday nights.

Here is the updated event info:

Place: Swiss Chalet 
Address: 348 Yonge Street
Date: Saturday February 19th, 2011
Time: 8:00pm

If anyone doesn't know the way there or wants to meet at Dundas station, send me a message and I'll give you my cell number.

Looking forward to meeting you guys!!


----------



## EverFlowingSpring

I think I'd be up for karaoke... actually singing is a different matter, but if I go pale enough in the face I might be able to bring myself to it... this is assuming I survive the meal


----------



## Freeliss

I don't think I'll be going to karaoke


----------



## Rob1

I may be up to go to karaoke after we eat, don`t know if ill be singing though, maybe. if a bunch of us are coming from thornhill still maybe we can meet at one of the stations, i don`t go downtown a lot I dont know my way around


----------



## Freeliss

Will anybody be driving to the place?


----------



## Rob1

Freeliss said:


> Will anybody be driving to the place?


ill be driving to finch station, or downsview station


----------



## Rob1

ah, I'm starting to get anxious about meeting everyone now


----------



## EverFlowingSpring

I'll go down with you if you want Rob, I would usually walk up to steeles to catch the bus to get to finch.


----------



## serendipity

Hey guys! Depending on how many people show up for karaoke, it will cost about $4-$8 per person per hour, just to give you a heads up. 

If you decide to leave early, please remember to pay your share!


----------



## Rob1

EverFlowingSpring said:


> I'll go down with you if you want Rob, I would usually walk up to steeles to catch the bus to get to finch.


yeaa, well go together


----------



## wujo

Does anyone know where we should meet?


----------



## serendipity

I'll head there early and wait outside the restaurant for several people to arrive before we grab a table. I'm assuming that 10 people are showing up, so that's the number of seats I will be asking for. If you don't see any sign of us, tell the greeter that you're looking for the table for ten.

My offer to meet at Dundas station and divulge my cell number still stands if anyone is interested. Just send a message my way!


----------



## dullard

Based on past meetups I'm pretty sure we will still be there. I imagine we'd wait for everyone to show up and things won't really get started until 8:30 or so. Between ordering, eating, after dinner conversation, wondering when we should ask for the cheque... it will go past 9:30, heh.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Matt and I won't be there, just a heads up. Have fun everyone that's going.


----------



## fanatic203

Hey guys, sorry to be a last minute quitter, but I'm kind of sick and thinking a) maybe I shouldn't go out and b) you guys don't want me spreading germs around. Otherwise, I wish I could be there. But yeah, have fun.


----------



## Freeliss

I'll be there at 8pm at Dundas station waiting for serendipity, anyone else?


----------



## Rob1

Freeliss said:


> I'll be there at 8pm at Dundas station waiting for serendipity, anyone else?


 spring and I should be there at 8 too, we taking subway


----------



## Freeliss

Oh cool so how do I know who's who?hehe


----------



## Rob1

Freeliss said:


> Oh cool so how do I know who's who?hehe


 I'll take my hat off I shaved my head today, and spring said he's 6'6 so we should stick out


----------



## Steve123

Boy I bet those kids are having fun right now...


----------



## BetaBoy90

Damn kids with their cellphones and sex games!!!


----------



## serendipity

Thanks to everyone who showed up to my first attempt at putting together a gathering! I sincerely apologize for the lack of nourishment provided, I had absolutely no idea that Swiss Chalet had closed down. I know a menu of wings, fries, and nuggets offered by the karaoke bar doesn't quite exactly do a mesmerizing job at taming the beast of hunger. While I believe that exposure is important, it would be great to get to know each other, chat it up, and fill our tummies before we turn our attention towards this task. Yes, I will remember this! 

Are there any specific activities/restaurants that any of you guys would be interested in attending for future get-togethers?


----------



## Freeliss

Props to serendipity for the Good karaoke idea!!! Had lots of fun! Shame Swiss was closed but the night turned out to be pleasant because I got to meet u guys! FINALLY lol


----------



## Rob1

I had a good time, it took me 3 beers to sing but i finally did it haha. Yea those wings were pretty nasstyy, hopefully next time somewhere with better food where we can talk a bit, and then karaoke would be a bit easier:b You were all very nice, hopefully we`ll do something again soon.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Most memorable song would be?


----------



## Rob1

BetaBoy90 said:


> Most memorable song would be?


teenage dream katy perry, sung it with freelis, cant believe i did that ahhh


----------



## Rob1

Auron said:


> i sang barbie girl with luke :lol


hehehe


----------



## dullard

You are all so brave for singing!!  I can't imagine doing it, I can hardly sing when I'm alone or at concerts when it's really loud and everyone else is singing. Did everyone do a song?
(-not dullard posting)


----------



## Freeliss

heheh same here, i mean, iv never thought about doing karaoke or anything of the sort but i guess having an older sister who sometimes drags me with her to her friends parties and gatherings i am somewhat forced to participate in these kind stuff:S and the fact that it was people from the forum i can relate to also helped!! A LOT!

Most of my songs were in duet with serendipity! heheh had a good time! you guys should def come next time.


----------



## Rob1

Auron said:


> we need to do another meeting asap!
> 
> serpendipity, where are you!


i agree:roll


----------



## wujo

Most def crashing the next one! QUICKLY CHILDREN!


----------



## dullard

Anyone up for this Saturday? What are your thoughts on board games, pool, or bowling?


----------



## BetaBoy90

I'd probably be interested in going, Matt as well (probably). I'd actually not wimp out beforehand either.


----------



## Freeliss

Auron suggested bowling the other night, I'd be up for that!


----------



## fanatic203

Me too! I vote for bowling!


----------



## Steve123

Bowling sounds nice.


----------



## Freeliss

BenevolentSun said:


> Ok how about this.
> 
> Bowlerama
> 5837 Yonge St.
> 
> It's near Finch subway station.
> 
> They serve food and drinks. The rates are 25$-29$ per hour which is decent.
> 
> So let's say we make it official for 7:00 PM.
> 
> We have to reserve in advance. So I'll wait for your responses before I do so.


So BenevolentSun mentioned this before and i thought we could give this one another shot! i dont know when but we have a place and a price... we just gotta know who's available:


----------



## EverFlowingSpring

I might come


----------



## serendipity

So bowling is planned for this Saturday at 7pm, do I have that correct? If so, I'm most definitely in! No one will even dare challenge my super granny moves!! 

Is anyone interested in another karaoke gathering? I will plan for around the end of March if enough people are. Karaoke isn't too expensive if there are enough people and we don't stay longer than a couple of hours. The problem is, the rooms are just too seductively comfortable and it increases our risk of staying past our financial capabilities; that's what happened the last time around. Don't worry, I'll make sure it won't happen again!


----------



## Rob1

Ill do another karaoke hehehehe, hopefully spring will sing *****cat again :teeth



serendipity said:


> So bowling is planned for this Saturday at 7pm, do I have that correct? If so, I'm most definitely in! No one will even dare challenge my super granny moves!!
> 
> Is anyone interested in another karaoke gathering? I will plan for around the end of March if enough people are. Karaoke isn't too expensive if there are enough people and we don't stay longer than a couple of hours. The problem is, the rooms are just too seductively comfortable and it increases our risk of staying past our financial capabilities; that's what happened the last time around. Don't worry, I'll make sure it won't happen again!


----------



## Freeliss

No well bowling isn't planned yet because no one has said anything but I brought it up because someone had tried to organize it before but because of lack of people it got cancelled but we can try again. I'm still in Montreal till next Monday so if u guys do it this weekend , I won't be able to make it but let me know what u guys decide


----------



## serendipity

If we're going to organize a bowling gathering, let's go to Playtime Bowl instead! There's a "Cosmic Bowling" option which is a glow-in-the-dark lane filled with pretty, colourful lights - and for the low and affordable price of $28.99 per hour. Shoes can be rented for $3.81 and, not to worry, food and drink is most definitely served.

Check it out here: http://www.playtimebowl.com/rates.html

Since Freeliss's body will still be planted on the grounds of Montreal this coming weekend, I'm thinking we get together in a couple weeks on Saturday, March 5th at 7pm. Who's up for it?


----------



## Rob1

im in


----------



## Freeliss

serendipity said:


> If we're going to organize a bowling gathering, let's go to Playtime Bowl instead! There's a "Cosmic Bowling" option which is a glow-in-the-dark lane filled with pretty, colourful lights - and for the low and affordable price of $28.99 per hour. Shoes can be rented for $3.81 and, not to worry, food and drink is most definitely served.
> 
> Check it out here: http://www.playtimebowl.com/rates.html
> 
> Since Freeliss's body will still be planted on the grounds of Montreal this coming weekend, I'm thinking we get together in a couple weeks on Saturday, March 5th at 7pm. Who's up for it?


ahahhahah that was funny! no but guys if u wanna do it this weekend by all means, u can , i just wont be able to attend but im sure there will be more gatherings!heheh and ill gladly attend another karaoke night


----------



## Rob1

Auron said:


> UPDATE!
> 
> turns out next saturday i work until 4pm! so now im really looking forward to bowling at 7pm! lol :lol


when is bowling????


----------



## Freeliss

Saturday March 5th @ 7PM


----------



## Freeliss

So far its:
-Auron
-Serendipity
-Rob1
And myself anyone else attending?


----------



## serendipity

Only four people? Is anyone else interested in coming?

Let me officially post the event info here:

Place: Playtime Bowl
Address: 33 Samor Road
Date: Saturday, March 5th, 2011
Time: 7:00 pm

For directions, please consult Google's map services.

Waiting for more YES's!!! I seriously do not hear that word enough. :no


----------



## Freeliss

Will we be eating first or going straight to bowling? Lol


----------



## dullard

I thought I might say that the alley that Ali (heh, homonyms...) posted also has cosmic bowling. Just saying because it seems to be a more convenient location for most.


----------



## nothing to fear

Yea that's the one Brandon was referring to, hah. It seems much more convenient for everyone. I want to go to the gathering but I'm sort of nervous to bowl (seriously =P). ops


----------



## Freeliss

nothing to fear u have nothing to fear come on give it a try!!! 
and as for auron and brandon's suggestion , i dont mind but i hope we pick one asap before saturday!


----------



## talkswithkeyboard

nothing to fear said:


> I want to go to the gathering but I'm sort of nervous to bowl (seriously =P). ops


I second that.

What's making me more nervous is that everyone seems to know each other, not to mention everyone is at least a few years older than me. I would like to go to one of these outings, but it's getting me all nervous. How do you guys do it? lol

Ahh, I should stop talking. :hide


----------



## BenevolentSun

It really sucks I have to work every saturday and friday night from now on, I'd love to attend the meet ups :no


----------



## wujo

talkswithkeyboard said:


> I second that.
> 
> What's making me more nervous is that everyone seems to know each other, not to mention everyone is at least a few years older than me. I would like to go to one of these outings, but it's getting me all nervous. How do you guys do it? lol
> 
> Ahh, I should stop talking. :hide


Thirding this. Walking up to the lane gives me the same fright as walking up to a stage, might be good exposure but lol don't think I'll overcome the performance anxiety esp. at bowling.

talkswithkeyboard, we've all probably said that at one point, we never used to know one another either! Just come by and hang out, there are no expectations of people so it's a lot easier than socializing with complete strangers.


----------



## Rob1

Everyone is very nice, and we all have S.A so I think we all understand the feelings you mentioned. I was realllyyyy anxious on my first meeting, I barely spoke, and then I somehow ended up singing at the karaoke. What helps is that you're with a group of people who is going through the same thing as you, that kind of gives us all a bond with each other right away.
You should come!!



talkswithkeyboard said:


> I second that.
> 
> What's making me more nervous is that everyone seems to know each other, not to mention everyone is at least a few years older than me. I would like to go to one of these outings, but it's getting me all nervous. How do you guys do it? lol
> 
> Ahh, I should stop talking. :hide


----------



## purplefruit

talkswithkeyboard said:


> I second that.
> 
> What's making me more nervous is that everyone seems to know each other, not to mention everyone is at least a few years older than me. I would like to go to one of these outings, but it's getting me all nervous. How do you guys do it? lol
> 
> Ahh, I should stop talking. :hide


Yeah this is pretty much why I'm soooo scared to go to one of these meetups. Considering how long some people have been members here, they probably all know each other. And i'm so boring and quiet everyone would think I'm a loser :hide:hide:hide

But I'm free Saturday and I really want to try bowling :cry


----------



## purplefruit

Thought about it, alright are you guys doing it at the Young/Cummer bowlerama for sure? If so, I'm in dammit. When else am I gonna get to go bowling :lol

(i went to high school near there and might see people i know :afr....must stay calm)


----------



## EverFlowingSpring

Eliza said:


> Yeah this is pretty much why I'm soooo scared to go to one of these meetups. Considering how long some people have been members here, they probably all know each other. And i'm so boring and quiet everyone would think I'm a loser :hide:hide:hide


there is always a fairly silent aspect of the crowd, me being another one of them.


----------



## chandavong

ouh the wheels are getting greased up in toronto =P good job guys, unity is power


----------



## EverFlowingSpring

So whats the status on this?


----------



## sdsm

I may think of attending if there is certainty in this gathering (ei. when, where?!?! )


----------



## purplefruit

i dunno what's goin on because it looks like the Yonge bowlarama requires reservations. in which case they would probably need to be made already? i'm not sure how booked up they usually are. playtime bowl requires reservations too.


----------



## Freeliss

Omg... ok I might be able to call but I need to know who's coming?


----------



## nothing to fear

Brandon (dullard) and I can't go for sure.. next time hopefully!


----------



## purplefruit

Freeliss said:


> Omg... ok I might be able to call but I need to know who's coming?


i am coming for sure if it's at Yonge bowlarama, which is where everyone seems to agree on going

maybe we could set the meetup date to next weekend instead to make sure we get a spot?


----------



## Freeliss

guys! good news! bowlarama still has room but i really need to know how many people will be coming! Please please please... Message me with a simple yes that u will be coming it would be at 8:30.

Does that sound convenient for u all?

So Bowlarama 
5837 Yonge St.

http://www.bowlerama.com/cenNewton.asp?lh=1


----------



## Rob1

Yes!


Freeliss said:


> guys! good news! bowlarama still has room but i really need to know how many people will be coming! Please please please... Message me with a simple yes that u will be coming it would be at 8:30.
> 
> Does that sound convenient for u all?
> 
> So Bowlarama
> 5837 Yonge St.
> 
> http://www.bowlerama.com/cenNewton.asp?lh=1


----------



## Freeliss

Alright guys be there at 8:30 tonight, they told me it was first come first serve -_- lol


----------



## serendipity

Sorry for being MIA, I've been busy with work and school. So the gathering is set for tonight at 8:30 at the Bowlerama by Finch station, is that correct?


----------



## Freeliss

yup! u coming?


----------



## saffant

You guys need to do some meetups in like a room setting... too much performance anxiety for bowling lol.


----------



## serendipity

I'm not sure yet, I'm still at work right now. I'll call you to let you know around six. Did you get the text I sent you yesterday, Freeliss? The number you texted me from didn't have an area code so I'm unsure as to whether you received it or not.


----------



## Freeliss

Oh lol i was wondering why u didnt text me back lol...no i didnt get anything, but sure call my home phone around 6


----------



## saffant

I'm curious to how it's gonna workout... i mean do u just come, bowl and leave? Isn't that kinda awkward?


----------



## Freeliss

we will have time to talk and get to know eachother.. bowl and have drinks for the people who want to drink etc.. come on, itll be fun!


----------



## talkswithkeyboard

Hi everyone! So I was too afraid to show up for this one... How did it go? How many people went?

Dare I ask... What's the next planned event? I'd really like to go to one of these, but I have a feeling someone will have to drag me out. I suppose if I know the plans from the start, it will grow on me better.

Also, has there ever been a day out at the CNE? I haven't been in years and I'd really like to go - well more my stomach - but I have no friends who want to go. Or make that no friends period. :roll


----------



## Freeliss

sorry guys the event ended up being canceled last minute.I'm really sorry Eliza! but i promise next time we meet no matter what!!!


----------



## wujo

Sorry to hear that, let's try to plan ahead two weeks and commit ourselves at least a week in advance so this thing can be effective.

I know I'm generally poor at off the cuff decisions, so maybe if everyone can confirm dates and locales TWO week prior (even if we have to push the date to make it so) we can make meetings happen more often.

Lol I hope that made sense...


----------



## Freeliss

Guys so we're trying to see what types of things would be less anxiety producing so we thought about going to see a movie, That new movie called "Paul" (its a comedy)comes out the 18th we could go on the 19th and perhaps give Swiss chalet another try lol what do u guys think?


----------



## BetaBoy90

I'd love to see Paul, count me as possibly in, good idea.


----------



## EverFlowingSpring

Freeliss said:


> perhaps give Swiss chalet another try lol what do u guys think?


Same location? That place was crackin'!


----------



## Freeliss

The location isn't confirmed yet. But if you guys know one that's convenient for all. Same thing for the movie


----------



## Rob1

Hey  maybe somewhere not as far downtown this time?.... 



Freeliss said:


> The location isn't confirmed yet. But if you guys know one that convenient for all. Same thing for the movie


----------



## sdsm

Freeliss I got your PM, thanks. Sorry for not responding earlier. I would so love to join but I'm actually heading out West next week (moving). I wish you guys all the best on the plans. I'll see you around in the forums.


----------



## nothing to fear

I want to go but if it's a dinner and a movie I might just want to go join everyone for dinner after if that's cool (movies are expensive).


----------



## Freeliss

Who will be attending? Lets try to confirm ASAP  remember it's this coming Saturday! Swiss Chalet and then Movie. The locations are up to u guys because last time some people couldn't make it due to the location being too far etc , so please suggest a location and whatever the majority agree to ,then that'll be it thanks guys


----------



## purplefruit

if you guys were doing a different movie i'd be interested :lol I'm on for Swiss Chalet though.


----------



## nothing to fear

Here are the Swiss Chalet locations: http://www.swisschalet.com/locations.php

Did you guys go to the right address for the one near yonge and dundas? It seems to be there still...


----------



## Freeliss

Yeah we did. But they were renovating it. Don't know for how long..


----------



## Freeliss

Alright guys so the Swiss chalet will be the one at Yonge/St. Clair, 1560 Yonge St.
this saturday @7pm
then we can head to the movies :2300 Yonge Street , the famous player Silvercity.
"Paul" is playing @ 10pm.

Iv never been to neither of these locations so bare with me .Hope it works out for everyone!!


----------



## nothing to fear

I'll be there (but probably just dinner). 

St. Clair to Eglinton is a bit of a walk when you have to make it on time for a movie. Maybe it can be at a restaurant closer to the theatre? Unless everyone is dead-set on Swiss Chalet haha. There is a Pickle Barrel right next to it in the mall, and a couple blocks down Eglinton there's a Boston Pizza.

http://maps.google.ca/maps?f=d&sour...-79.39662&sspn=0.032268,0.084543&ie=UTF8&z=14

Zoom-in on 2300 Yonge Street and you can see what other restaurants are there.


----------



## EverFlowingSpring

nothing to fear said:


> I want to go but if it's a dinner and a movie I might just want to go join everyone for dinner after if that's cool (movies are expensive).


Heheh, the whole thing is pretty expensive for me... I might be able to scrape out some pennies and possibly a bit of pocket lint, would anyone mind if I came and hung around at the window like a hungry dog?


----------



## Rob1

spring you have to commeeeee, you can share dinner with me  I don`t feel safe downtown without you by my side:b come come come come come



EverFlowingSpring said:


> Heheh, the whole thing is pretty expensive for me... I might be able to scrape out some pennies and possibly a bit of pocket lint, would anyone mind if I came and hung around at the window like a hungry dog?


----------



## meyaj

nothing to fear said:


> I'll be there (but probably just dinner).
> 
> St. Clair to Eglinton is a bit of a walk when you have to make it on time for a movie. Maybe it can be at a restaurant closer to the theatre? Unless everyone is dead-set on Swiss Chalet haha. There is a Pickle Barrel right next to it in the mall, and a couple blocks down Eglinton there's a Boston Pizza.
> 
> http://maps.google.ca/maps?f=d&sour...-79.39662&sspn=0.032268,0.084543&ie=UTF8&z=14
> 
> Zoom-in on 2300 Yonge Street and you can see what other restaurants are there.


:agree with Heather

No point walking all that way just so people can eat some mediocre chicken. Don't get me wrong, I kind of enjoy Swiss Chalet, but it just isn't worth it. And besides, Boston Pizza and The Pickle Barrel have far more varied menus, which is important to consider with a group like this, and if I recall correctly, I'm pretty sure we have at least one vegetarian who is awesome enough to make due and not really make any complaints even when it's a steakhouse, but that doesn't mean they deserve the short end of the stick every single time, and these two places are much better for that too. I'd also assert that the quality of the food is just plain better (and I suppose I kinda just did), but since anybody can disagree and nobody can come up with evidence for that kind of opinion that will remotely convince someone who disagrees, I'm not going to make it an official reason.

Either way, it seems obvious that Swiss Chalet is not the best choice considering the alternatives, ESPECIALLY when you consider the theater we're walking to afterwards (and wasn't there a REALLY recent meetup at Swiss Chalet?). I'm not criticizing anyone for suggesting it - I know damn well how frustrating it can be to get the ball rolling on these things! But I REALLY think the restaurant should be reconsidered.

I don't actually care if it's Boston Pizza or The Pickle Barrel, but since I know from experience how difficult it is to get decisions made around here, I'm going to just say that we should really go to Boston Pizza instead  I'm not trying to take over anything though, and I'd really like the organizer of this meetup to agree to it (or disagree, if they unfortunately choose to do so.) But now that it's been brought up, I really think it's a no-brainer.


----------



## MindOverMood

If only I had my license and my own vehicle


----------



## BetaBoy90

meyaj said:


> :agree with Heather
> 
> No point walking all that way just so people can eat some mediocre chicken. Don't get me wrong, I kind of enjoy Swiss Chalet, but it just isn't worth it. And besides, Boston Pizza and The Pickle Barrel have far more varied menus, which is important to consider with a group like this, and if I recall correctly, I'm pretty sure we have at least one vegetarian who is awesome enough to make due and not really make any complaints even when it's a steakhouse, but that doesn't mean they deserve the short end of the stick every single time, and these two places are much better for that too. I'd also assert that the quality of the food is just plain better (and I suppose I kinda just did), but since anybody can disagree and nobody can come up with evidence for that kind of opinion that will remotely convince someone who disagrees, I'm not going to make it an official reason.
> 
> Either way, it seems obvious that Swiss Chalet is not the best choice considering the alternatives, ESPECIALLY when you consider the theater we're walking to afterwards (and wasn't there a REALLY recent meetup at Swiss Chalet?). I'm not criticizing anyone for suggesting it - I know damn well how frustrating it can be to get the ball rolling on these things! But I REALLY think the restaurant should be reconsidered.
> 
> I don't actually care if it's Boston Pizza or The Pickle Barrel, but since I know from experience how difficult it is to get decisions made around here, I'm going to just say that we should really go to Boston Pizza instead  I'm not trying to take over anything though, and I'd really like the organizer of this meetup to agree to it (or disagree, if they unfortunately choose to do so.) But now that it's been brought up, I really think it's a no-brainer.


Who the **** ARE YOU?


----------



## Freeliss

Yea I guess it doesn't really matter to me as long as we get to meet and watch that movie lol!!!!  so it's all up to u guys..


----------



## meyaj

Freeliss said:


> Yea I guess it doesn't really matter to me as long as we get to meet and watch that movie lol!!!!  so it's all up to u guys..


Alright well, for the sake of making things less confusing, let's just say as of this moment it's Boston Pizza. If anybody has any serious objections, don't be shy lol yeah right), but for now, I guess the plan will be Boston Pizza.


----------



## meyaj

BetaBoy90 said:


> Who the **** ARE YOU?


The person whose text you never answered!


----------



## meyaj

BTW... movie theaters are more effective at making me sleep (true story) than anything I've ever been prescribed for it, so if you're going to sit next to me, please be cuddly! Don't worry, I'm not a snorer.


----------



## nothing to fear

meyaj said:


> :agree with Heather


Welcome back and thanks for the very detailed and thorough analysis, you are always the best at that haha. =P

Boston Pizza sounds good.. Pickle Barrel was okay I guess.


----------



## dullard

I'll be there with bells on! Boston Pizza, woo! I don't think I have been to one since I was twelve.


----------



## saffant

Can we come just for movies? lolol


----------



## meyaj

nothing to fear said:


> Welcome back and thanks for the very detailed and thorough analysis, you are always the best at that haha. =P
> 
> Boston Pizza sounds good.. Pickle Barrel was okay I guess.


I'll TRY to take that as a compliment :lol *You* are the one who came with the maim issue though, as well as some solutions, and I just liked the idea and tried to really convince people with every legitimate reason I could think of in order to hopefully change the minds of a group that is often frustratingly indecisive.

I believe we've both organized and participated in enough gatherings that addressing every single concern possible and practically making the decision before people even get the chance to be indecisive should be obvious now as being the least stressful way of getting things done. The point isn't to just grab control of the plans from somebody with the initiative and COURAGE it often takes to step up and organize these, but it's just easiest to present every serious proposal as a decision, and then if people legitimately don't like it, it won't fly, but if people are just being indecisive, they don't have the opportunity :lol

...and there I go again! But if my (potentially slightly narcissistic) ramblings... err... "analyses"... can give a current or future organizer even the smallest modicum of help is decreasing the almost inevitable frustration, I'm glad to be wasting my time 



saffant said:


> Can we come just for movies? lolol


Speaking of wasting time, I just spent an eternity typing up a response to this on my phone's touchscreen keyboard and was nearly done when I lost it all. I have to go to bed so I'll type it all up tomorrow on an actual computer, hopefully, but the gist was this:

Of course you are welcome to come for whatever part you want, but keep in mind that there is pretty much no actual social interaction at a movie, and you'll barely have the opportunity to even roughly acquaint yourself with others. And for much deeper reasons which I'll explain tomorrow, unless there's an actual reason you can't go to the dinner (like work) I actually think it's a really bad idea and that you really need to ask yourself WHY you only want to come to the movie, and if it's actually the best thing for your mental health; going to a movie alone would, ironically, very likely be more in the spirit of these gatherings than the potential justification for skipping the dinner and only "participating" in the movie segment of the meetup.

Like I said I'll explain it much better tomorrow, but be honest with yourself about your reasons for choosing the movie only. I STRONGLY urge you to come to the dinner, even if that will mean you then can't do the movie. But either way, you ate more than welcome to come to just the movie if that's what you really want. The gatherings are open to everybody (sort of... but that's another story lol).


----------



## meyaj

Freeliss said:


> Who will be attending? Lets try to confirm ASAP  remember it's this coming Saturday! Swiss Chalet and then Movie. The locations are up to u guys because last time some people couldn't make it due to the location being too far etc , so please suggest a location and whatever the majority agree to ,then that'll be it thanks guys


I think there's like 9 people or so, apparently.

Saturday night, downtown, good weather and a fairly large group... we run the risk of showing up and not getting a table. Doubly so since we need to be fed and on our way by a certain time for the movie.

So it's REALLY important that you or someone else make a reservation. Might as well make it 10 people. I'd do it myself, but I still have yet to sleep and it's 6:45, so I'll probably be up just in time to get ready and go. I'm singling you out because I think you organized this, but really, anybody reading this who feels up to the task and can deal with and potential curveballs (and resulting decisions that might have to be made quickly) as a result of waiting to make a reservation at the last possible moment.

Oh, did I mention that the Leafs are playing a game tonight that is considered so important to their playoff chances that it might as well BE a playoff match?

Yeah... I thinl we're really going to need a reservation or it may not even be worth going downtown at all.


----------



## meyaj

Call me crazy, but addition to the hell of a time we're going to have getting a table, for the reasons mentioned...

Even if we eat in a timely manner, this movie came out yesterday, today is the *Saturday of opening weekend* for what will no doubt be a popular movie at a popular theater, and _if we're really lucky_, by the time we get to the theater, buy tickets, and wait in line to enter the cinema, we'll have a totally fragmented seating arrangement, some people probably having to sit by themselves and most people, if not everybody, sitting in the rows that force you to watch the entire movie at an angle that the human neck just isn't built to endure for any significant length of time. _If we're lucky._

Next best scenario... they're sold out and nobody gets a ticket at all.

Ultimate case scenario... some hero(es) buy(s) their ticket(s) online, knowing the time they'll save not lining up to buy one, allowing them to reserve decent seats for everyone - yay! But wait, there's more! Tickets end up being sold out to everyone buying it there, and since tickets bought online are nonrefundable, the poor sap(s) are either out the (expensive) price of a ticket, or can opt to watch it alone as everybody else goes home.

So you may have read that last bit and figured that the answer is for everybody to buy their tickets online. In the unlikely event that everyone is capable and comfortable doing so, we're still going to run into the "best case scenario" I mentioned, which still sucks.

And this is in addition to the problems we'll likely have just with the restaurant, and even if they can fit us in for a reservation with this big a party, on this high-demand night, at the last minute, we're at the mercy of the time they give us and I can practically guarantee there will not be enough time for chewing, let alone any sort of chit-chat... and then what is the point?

Do you see where I'm going with this? Vague plans can work with a couple good friends who can always find something else to do. 8-10 people on a Saturday night downtown... good luck with that. Plans for this amount of people, especially those who don't know each other that well, and ESPECIALLY with the indecisive nature of SAers, plans need to be bulletproof or what's supposed to be a fun night can easily become a horrible experience... which has extra ramifications for those people who tend to have avoidant tendencies, as well as those for whom the gatherings are pretty much major instances of exposure therapy.

My recommendation: do this next weekend. I can probably even get refundable tickets beforehand, and an early enough restaurant reservation made well in advance will make it quite difficult for the night to run any which way but silky smooth.

Either way, I'm personally going to be passing on tonight. Probably an annoying fact for some given my anti-Swiss Chalet _decision_, but I was kind of just vague on the details having only really read some posts on my phone and focusing on that single - though valid - issue raised by Heather. I strongly recommend you all just wait until we can do this better next week as well, but that is entirely up to you guys. At the very least, one less person (me) will give it a slight chance to be a successful night, and with every person who decides to take my advice (though I don't mean to be so arrogant as to actually assume anyone will), those chances actually keep increasing even further... although if a bunch of people other than me DO pass in order to give it a better go next weekend, it's a bit slimy to take advantage of that fact and go anyways... and now my head hurts :lol

After reading some fairly recent posts in this thread though, I'm surprised people think these plans are adequate for the circumstances. I organized my share of gatherings in the past though, and I'm not going to pretend that I learned any quicker though 

Anyhow, I really do hope we put it off for just one weekend. And I sincerely think, based on my experience organizing these in the past with this many people, that EVERYONE will have a much better time if we DO hold off.

So like I said, I'm out either way, but are you guys okay with doing the same? I apologize for setting a tone of such doom and gloom, but I mean it when I say this is a really awful night waiting to happen.


----------



## saffant

meyaj said:


> I'll TRY to take that as a compliment :lol *You* are the one who came with the maim issue though, as well as some solutions, and I just liked the idea and tried to really convince people with every legitimate reason I could think of in order to hopefully change the minds of a group that is often frustratingly indecisive.
> 
> I believe we've both organized and participated in enough gatherings that addressing every single concern possible and practically making the decision before people even get the chance to be indecisive should be obvious now as being the least stressful way of getting things done. The point isn't to just grab control of the plans from somebody with the initiative and COURAGE it often takes to step up and organize these, but it's just easiest to present every serious proposal as a decision, and then if people legitimately don't like it, it won't fly, but if people are just being indecisive, they don't have the opportunity :lol
> 
> ...and there I go again! But if my (potentially slightly narcissistic) ramblings... err... "analyses"... can give a current or future organizer even the smallest modicum of help is decreasing the almost inevitable frustration, I'm glad to be wasting my time
> 
> Speaking of wasting time, I just spent an eternity typing up a response to this on my phone's touchscreen keyboard and was nearly done when I lost it all. I have to go to bed so I'll type it all up tomorrow on an actual computer, hopefully, but the gist was this:
> 
> Of course you are welcome to come for whatever part you want, but keep in mind that there is pretty much no actual social interaction at a movie, and you'll barely have the opportunity to even roughly acquaint yourself with others. And for much deeper reasons which I'll explain tomorrow, unless there's an actual reason you can't go to the dinner (like work) I actually think it's a really bad idea and that you really need to ask yourself WHY you only want to come to the movie, and if it's actually the best thing for your mental health; going to a movie alone would, ironically, very likely be more in the spirit of these gatherings than the potential justification for skipping the dinner and only "participating" in the movie segment of the meetup.
> 
> Like I said I'll explain it much better tomorrow, but be honest with yourself about your reasons for choosing the movie only. I STRONGLY urge you to come to the dinner, even if that will mean you then can't do the movie. But either way, you ate more than welcome to come to just the movie if that's what you really want. The gatherings are open to everybody (sort of... but that's another story lol).


I don't belong there.. atleast not now.. the current state im in.. let me get my **** together first then ill gladly join u guys.
But atm.. i can't.

I suppose I could go to movies alone.. but that's not the point.. the reason im going is to sorta have some mild amount of exposure since i've practically been a hermit lately... and so i don't wanna take any big steps... in terms of seeking exposure. Besides it's weird if i go alone.. this time people might actually judge.


----------



## BetaBoy90

I agree with Meyaj, seems like this is quite a large group, larger than expected and it seems as though without thorough plans already in place this could end up being a disaster. I would love to have a meetup but if this goes through I won't be in attendance. Next weekend sounds good to me, but obviously it's all up to whoever is still planning on attending today to figure out what's going on. Sorry for dropping out, don't think anyone will mind much that I'm not there .


----------



## Freeliss




----------



## Rob1

the skkyyyy is fallingggg the skkyyy is fallingggg:b


----------



## meyaj

saffant said:


> I don't belong there.. atleast not now.. the current state im in.. let me get my **** together first then ill gladly join u guys.
> But atm.. i can't.
> 
> I suppose I could go to movies alone.. but that's not the point.. the reason im going is to sorta have some mild amount of exposure since i've practically been a hermit lately... and so i don't wanna take any big steps... in terms of seeking exposure. Besides it's weird if i go alone.. this time people might actually judge.


That's the point I'm trying to make. It's NOT exposure at all, really. You're allowing yourself to go to the movies totally protected from that potential judgment because you appear to be with people, but at the same time, you're barely even acquainted with the people you appear to be with - essentially, you're USING the group as a safety blanket in order to do something you want to do, and not only is the idea of using people to your own end kind of wrong, it's a totally unrealistic way of dealing with the anxiety and rather than exposure, it's a totally avoidant practice that is only going to hurt you. That's why I said going alone would actually be better in that case too, putting yourself in a situation where you fear judgment is at least actual exposure and just as importantly... NOT avoidance. And it's not as weird as you think... I know at your age though, fresh out of high school, the attitude that you can't be seen at the movies alone, or eating alone, or even spending the lunch break without being surrounded by others without being labeled a friendless loser still persists.

Guess what though... if you're expecting to get your **** together before joining us/putting yourself out there, it doesn't work that way. Your **** doesn't just magically "get together" - you have to be willing to RISK being judged, to do the legwork you don't want to do.

And really, a group of people with social anxiety is hardly even exposure... not only is everybody keenly aware of the pain of being judged, how unfair it is, and so won't put you through that... they're all too busy being concerned with being judged themselves, just like you. It's so low-risk I don't even consider it to be exposure, but it does help to work on social skills, which, if you're like me and have had severe social anxiety for longer than you can even remember, then you haven't exactly had a ton of opportunity for normal social skills development in the first place, and really need to tackle that if you EVER wish to let go of that fear of being judged.

You think I have my **** together? Most people have acknowledged I am one of the worst cases on the site. I am on medication where each day I risk having a stroke if I forget to avoid foods like soy sauce, draft beer, cured meats, etc, or taking simple cold medicine. And that's only because I refuse to take several doctors' primary recommendation of electro-convulsive therapy... and let me tell you that electroshock for SOCIAL ANXIETY is practically unheard of. I'm also on government disability because if I was required to support myself financially at this point, well let's just say I'd be dead, and more likely as a result of a simple inability to meet my own minimum needs for survival than due to suicide, though that option has rarely ever left the table.

I could go on, but the point is that saying you don't "belong" there is just totally untrue. If I can take a leap of faith and do it, so can you. Do I expect you to get the courage to do so overnight just because I said so? Hell no... I posted on the Toronto gathering thread for over 6 months wishing I was "ready" to go to one of these things, until one day I realized that nothing was going to magically happen that would suddenly make me "ready". The messed up thing about SA is that the only way to ever be "ready" for a given social situation is to already be doing it. That may seem logically impossible but it's not... it's just an unpleasant risk you have to initially make, and you know what? I don't know a single person who regretted taking this particular risk... there's a reason that people at all ranges of severity continue to keep coming to these things. I know though that, as terrifying as SA can be, there's a huge difference between logically understanding something, and trusting that logic enough to act on it, even when you know it to be true. I only hope you can make that mental leap sooner rather than later.


----------



## Freeliss

So because of the amount of people flaking out at the last minute, this event is yet again canceled sadly..


----------



## wujo

Aww, you guys should have just gone for the food!


----------



## atticusfinch

ohhh, i'll definitely come out to one of these in the future.


----------



## BetaBoy90

atticusfinch said:


> ohhh, i'll definitely come out to one of these in the future.


That'd be horrible...


----------



## atticusfinch

BetaBoy90 said:


> That'd be horrible...


may i ask why? i'm getting bad vibes at this moment.


----------



## BetaBoy90

atticusfinch said:


> may i ask why? i'm getting bad vibes at this moment.


Oh, sorry, I'm just kidding around. It'd be awesome if you came sometime!


----------



## atticusfinch

oh, haa. okay...i guess this proves that things don't translate well online because I was thinking 'gosh, what a dick move!' :blank


----------



## BetaBoy90

atticusfinch said:


> oh, haa. okay...i guess this proves that things don't translate well online because I was thinking 'gosh, what a dick move!' :blank


I always make remarks like this and they get misconstrued, sorry about that I thought me being an online jokester was already confirmed with you... well now it is!

P.S. Just because I'm a jokester doesn't mean I'm funny, that is all a matter of opinion of course!


----------



## saffant

meyaj said:


> That's the point I'm trying to make. It's NOT exposure at all, really. You're allowing yourself to go to the movies totally protected from that potential judgment because you appear to be with people, but at the same time, you're barely even acquainted with the people you appear to be with - essentially, you're USING the group as a safety blanket in order to do something you want to do, and not only is the idea of using people to your own end kind of wrong, it's a totally unrealistic way of dealing with the anxiety and rather than exposure, it's a totally avoidant practice that is only going to hurt you. That's why I said going alone would actually be better in that case too, putting yourself in a situation where you fear judgment is at least actual exposure and just as importantly... NOT avoidance. And it's not as weird as you think... I know at your age though, fresh out of high school, the attitude that you can't be seen at the movies alone, or eating alone, or even spending the lunch break without being surrounded by others without being labeled a friendless loser still persists.
> 
> Guess what though... if you're expecting to get your **** together before joining us/putting yourself out there, it doesn't work that way. Your **** doesn't just magically "get together" - you have to be willing to RISK being judged, to do the legwork you don't want to do.
> 
> And really, a group of people with social anxiety is hardly even exposure... not only is everybody keenly aware of the pain of being judged, how unfair it is, and so won't put you through that... they're all too busy being concerned with being judged themselves, just like you. It's so low-risk I don't even consider it to be exposure, but it does help to work on social skills, which, if you're like me and have had severe social anxiety for longer than you can even remember, then you haven't exactly had a ton of opportunity for normal social skills development in the first place, and really need to tackle that if you EVER wish to let go of that fear of being judged.
> 
> You think I have my **** together? Most people have acknowledged I am one of the worst cases on the site. I am on medication where each day I risk having a stroke if I forget to avoid foods like soy sauce, draft beer, cured meats, etc, or taking simple cold medicine. And that's only because I refuse to take several doctors' primary recommendation of electro-convulsive therapy... and let me tell you that electroshock for SOCIAL ANXIETY is practically unheard of. I'm also on government disability because if I was required to support myself financially at this point, well let's just say I'd be dead, and more likely as a result of a simple inability to meet my own minimum needs for survival than due to suicide, though that option has rarely ever left the table.
> 
> I could go on, but the point is that saying you don't "belong" there is just totally untrue. If I can take a leap of faith and do it, so can you. Do I expect you to get the courage to do so overnight just because I said so? Hell no... I posted on the Toronto gathering thread for over 6 months wishing I was "ready" to go to one of these things, until one day I realized that nothing was going to magically happen that would suddenly make me "ready". The messed up thing about SA is that the only way to ever be "ready" for a given social situation is to already be doing it. That may seem logically impossible but it's not... it's just an unpleasant risk you have to initially make, and you know what? I don't know a single person who regretted taking this particular risk... there's a reason that people at all ranges of severity continue to keep coming to these things. I know though that, as terrifying as SA can be, there's a huge difference between logically understanding something, and trusting that logic enough to act on it, even when you know it to be true. I only hope you can make that mental leap sooner rather than later.


Uh I know more than anyone about how much "heat" i can handle. Attending these meetups is gr8 exposure for me. I used to go to school and that was something where I did risk being judged... a lot.. i still went but it didn't work out.. i had a combination of anxiety attacks.. depression etc.. just wasn't good; made me feel crap. However, If i carefully select which meetup i attend.. i can hopefully avoid any potential panic attacks or atleast lessen the chance of it.

By not being ready or getting my **** together... i meant.. i'm having some issues with my medication, I also have to join a gym and get in shape.. so after i do those, atleast i'll be more likely/eager to attend these meetups.


----------



## wujo

saffant said:


> Uh I know more than anyone about how much "heat" i can handle. Attending these meetups is gr8 exposure for me. I used to go to school and that was something where I did risk being judged... a lot.. i still went but it didn't work out.. i had a combination of anxiety attacks.. depression etc.. just wasn't good; made me feel crap. However, If i carefully select which meetup i attend.. i can hopefully avoid any potential panic attacks or atleast lessen the chance of it.
> 
> By not being ready or getting my **** together... i meant.. i'm having some issues with my medication, I also have to join a gym and get in shape.. so after i do those, atleast i'll be more likely/eager to attend these meetups.


The medication is understandable, but you don't have to worry about your appearance at all. Just treat it like you're meeting a bunch of friends, there's no pressure whatsoever to look like anyone other than who you already are.

I'm certain anyone here who puts you down based on your looks won't get a pleasant greeting from the rest of the members.


----------



## saffant

wujo said:


> The medication is understandable, but you don't have to worry about your appearance at all. Just treat it like you're meeting a bunch of friends, there's no pressure whatsoever to look like anyone other than who you already are.
> 
> I'm certain anyone here who puts you down based on your looks won't get a pleasant greeting from the rest of the members.


No, i just feel better and more confident.. when in shape. Regardless.. i still went today lol.


----------



## meyaj

saffant said:


> No, i just feel better and more confident.. when in shape. Regardless.. i still went today lol.


I wouldn't know what that feels like lol... I haven't been in any real shape since I was like 10 and dropped out of all sports and other activities. I can definitely agree though that weight is just an extra element to be self conscious about, especially since it's probably considered to be the worst thing a kid could be judged for. Even when I had only just started to put weight on and wasn't at all overweight yet (I was a ridiculously skinny kid), I was taking a lot of crap for it.

I said the same thing about needing to get my medication and body image in order, and I'm now at the point where the medications are so hardcore there is literally no next level to take it to. Very few people with SA will find a medication that works great for them... and still will after 6 months. Medications tend to poop out hard on SAers - I wasted years of my life looking for that miracle combination of meds, for almost nothing.

As far as joining a gym... holy crap! Could any environment be more terrifying for an out-of-shape SAer? I definitely don't think so. I always told myself I needed to join a gym and get in shape first, but I know now that it just isn't going to happen. Maybe YOU can manage it, but if you're going to put things on hold until you get in shape you're going to need to be REALLY honest with yourself and whether you're being realistic about joining a gym first, or if it's just one of those roadblocks we set for ourselves to allow us to justify avoiding other things. Because if you actually can join a gym and work out in front of physically fit people, with an insanely high risk of being constantly judged by them as an out-of-shape person... well, you'd be a hell of a lot braver than I am, that's for sure!

I noticed by the way you responded to my last post that you probably felt I was criticizing you, being condescending, or maybe even flat-out mean. That wasn't my intention at all and I'm sorry if I came across that way. But I've been where you are now, and 5 years later my life STILL hasn't progressed an inch. It really sucks to just waste a chunk of your life like that, and when I see a guy at your age struggling with similar stuff... I can't help but wanna try to save you from wasting what are really supposed to be the best years of your life, that's all.

Congrats on making it out to whatever you did tonight though. Did you meet up with anyone?


----------



## Rob1

the movies can be an exposure for some people, maybe your just not at that level any more. safety behaviors can be different for every one, such as not going to events or outings with people in large groups (such as the movies) and while at the movies another safety behavior could be playing with a cellphone while waiting for the movie to start. just because you dont get to talk a lot during the movie, people may just have anxiety being around other people in general and in the past they tend to avoid that. being in the movies with new people for a prolonged period is definitely an exposure. for some of us, just leaving the house is an exposure because we've given in to the bad habits of avoidance for so long. we all have to start somewhere, and finding a neutral place to meet where its not too intimidating for the new people is a good start, hopefully we can all agree on something soon so we dont have everyone backing out at the last minute:roll



meyaj said:


> That's the point I'm trying to make. It's NOT exposure at all, really. You're allowing yourself to go to the movies totally protected from that potential judgment because you appear to be with people, but at the same time, you're barely even acquainted with the people you appear to be with - essentially, you're USING the group as a safety blanket in order to do something you want to do, and not only is the idea of using people to your own end kind of wrong, it's a totally unrealistic way of dealing with the anxiety and rather than exposure, it's a totally avoidant practice that is only going to hurt you. That's why I said going alone would actually be better in that case too, putting yourself in a situation where you fear judgment is at least actual exposure and just as importantly... NOT avoidance. And it's not as weird as you think... I know at your age though, fresh out of high school, the attitude that you can't be seen at the movies alone, or eating alone, or even spending the lunch break without being surrounded by others without being labeled a friendless loser still persists.
> 
> Guess what though... if you're expecting to get your **** together before joining us/putting yourself out there, it doesn't work that way. Your **** doesn't just magically "get together" - you have to be willing to RISK being judged, to do the legwork you don't want to do.
> 
> And really, a group of people with social anxiety is hardly even exposure... not only is everybody keenly aware of the pain of being judged, how unfair it is, and so won't put you through that... they're all too busy being concerned with being judged themselves, just like you. It's so low-risk I don't even consider it to be exposure, but it does help to work on social skills, which, if you're like me and have had severe social anxiety for longer than you can even remember, then you haven't exactly had a ton of opportunity for normal social skills development in the first place, and really need to tackle that if you EVER wish to let go of that fear of being judged.
> 
> You think I have my **** together? Most people have acknowledged I am one of the worst cases on the site. I am on medication where each day I risk having a stroke if I forget to avoid foods like soy sauce, draft beer, cured meats, etc, or taking simple cold medicine. And that's only because I refuse to take several doctors' primary recommendation of electro-convulsive therapy... and let me tell you that electroshock for SOCIAL ANXIETY is practically unheard of. I'm also on government disability because if I was required to support myself financially at this point, well let's just say I'd be dead, and more likely as a result of a simple inability to meet my own minimum needs for survival than due to suicide, though that option has rarely ever left the table.
> 
> I could go on, but the point is that saying you don't "belong" there is just totally untrue. If I can take a leap of faith and do it, so can you. Do I expect you to get the courage to do so overnight just because I said so? Hell no... I posted on the Toronto gathering thread for over 6 months wishing I was "ready" to go to one of these things, until one day I realized that nothing was going to magically happen that would suddenly make me "ready". The messed up thing about SA is that the only way to ever be "ready" for a given social situation is to already be doing it. That may seem logically impossible but it's not... it's just an unpleasant risk you have to initially make, and you know what? I don't know a single person who regretted taking this particular risk... there's a reason that people at all ranges of severity continue to keep coming to these things. I know though that, as terrifying as SA can be, there's a huge difference between logically understanding something, and trusting that logic enough to act on it, even when you know it to be true. I only hope you can make that mental leap sooner rather than later.


----------



## meyaj

Rob1 said:


> the movies can be an exposure for some people, maybe your just not at that level any more. safety behaviors can be different for every one, such as not going to events or outings with people in large groups (such as the movies) and while at the movies another safety behavior could be playing with a cellphone while waiting for the movie to start. just because you dont get to talk a lot during the movie, people may just have anxiety being around other people in general and in the past they tend to avoid that. being in the movies with new people for a prolonged period is definitely an exposure. for some of us, just leaving the house is an exposure because we've given in to the bad habits of avoidance for so long. we all have to start somewhere, and finding a neutral place to meet where its not too intimidating for the new people is a good start, hopefully we can all agree on something soon so we dont have everyone backing out at the last minute:roll


I don't mean to be rude and hope this doesn't lead to anything combative, but the person I was actually addressing got the gist of what I was saying before I even explained it with any sort of depth, but either you didn't read my post thoroughly or just didn't fully understand what the actual intent was. Of course going to the movies is generally an exposure practice, but when you go with people you deliberately avoid getting acquainted with, in order to be able to go to the movies without looking like you're going alone, you're essentially removing any significant exposure from the event, and actively reinforcing avoidance in a HUGE way. He knew precisely what I was getting at (which showed surprising self-awareness), I was referring to his specific intentions and justifications, and I was NOT trying to imply that going to the movies doesn't count as exposure, so I'm really not sure why you felt the need to jump in at this point.

I'm aware that response may come across as excessively blunt, and if I knew a friendlier-sounding way of conveying that over the Internet, I would. I have to admit though that the way you assumed my SA is any less severe just because I attend these things and try to encourage people to minimize avoidance. Doesn't mean it's not a constant struggle for me, but considering the purpose of these gatherings, I pretty much had to speak up when I realized somebody wanted to use the gathering for AVOIDANT purposes - if these meetups, organized with a greater overall goal helping people move forward, suddenly become a liability for people reinforcing avoidant behaviors by using them as a social "disguise", then that's a serious problem, as it's contrary to the spirit of these gatherings, contrary to most people's intentions for them, and contrary to the very existence of the site. I don't want to participate in something somebody is using to deliberately reinforce avoidant practices - and I know many others would feel the same way - as it then makes me complicit. Nobody can say for sure just how avoidant he was deliberately being, so it's not mine nor anybody else's place to tell him he can't come for just the movie, but we're also only kidding ourselves if we think we're even close to being perfectly aware all the time of just how deeply SA is impacting our decision-making, which is why I strongly urged him to try and be 100% honest with himself. Because even though it's ultimately completely up to him, I don't want to bear that responsibility of being complicit as part of the group he's essentially hiding behind for the precise reason that I DO know exactly what it's like to live with "very severe" SA and be so trapped in it that I am no further in life today than the day I graduated high-school as a "gifted" student 7 years ago, supposed to be kicking life's *** today.

And that's largely why I can't help but be a bit offended by your tone. I can know stuff rationally (god knows I've been through enough therapy), but just because I can rationally know these things and try to share that knowledge with other people whom it might help doesn't make it any less terrifying for me to even follow my own advice, and not only did I acknowledge the vast difference in SA between knowing, and acting on what you know (SA is a disorder that loves to just **** on logic and rational thinking), I also acknowledged that because of this, I could hardly expect him (or anybody with SA) to act even based on arguments that are 100% convincing.

But...
...when 40 year old disabled hermits and long-standing veterans of this site admit that very few people on this pretty massive forum deal with SA even half as severe as mine
...when the local hospital's mental health department treats me largely as an inpatient because they consider me to be the worst-off outpatient by far, and repeatedly tries to get me to admit myself because I'm not stupid enough to give them what they need to force me
...when I have the uniquely awful distinction of being the only outpatient to be the subject of a bi-weekly event normally reserved for the absolute worst inpatient (apparently I was considered more severe than every patient bad enough to be living IN THE HOSPITAL), where every single mental health worker - doctors, psychologists, social workers, nurses, etc - in the building get together in a room to work together on helping a SINGLE patient
...when my psychiatrist and two of the country's top experts at CAMH strongly recommend electroconvulsive therapy for SA when the track record for treating SA like this is not just spotty at best, but not indicated for it whatsoever and rarely EVER used for SA
...when even my parents, who have a total distrust of doctors and didn't even initially want me taking any medication are now even suggesting that I reconsider taking up the offer for ECT
...when I'm on such a dangerous combination of medication that the pharmacy wouldn't even fill the prescription when I first started it until not only did they put me on the phone with my psychiatrist right then and there to make DAMN SURE that there was totally informed consent, I also had to prove to them that I knew how the meds worked pharmacologically, and precisely how, in chemical/neurological terms, the meds interact and why it could be so dangerous...

well forgive me for MAYBE assuming a bit too much here, but I think there might be a small chance that I am at least a tiny bit capable of relating to the problems "some of us" deal with, and how intimidating things can be. You seem to have attempted make the point that I was ASSUMING everybody's experience is as easy as mine lol, but in doing so, you ironically implied quite a huge assumption about me. I'm more than aware of avoidance strategies, and how people differ because that is my entire life. Believe me, when I say all those things, some people are twisted enough to construe it as boastful, when in reality it is nothing short of embarrassing. The suggestions I've seen thrown around on this site from time to time that people take pride in the severity of their condition, and compete like some sort of dick-sizing contest are absolutely sick. I only felt it necessary to demonstrate where I'm coming from. If somebody thinks they have it worse, well I'm really sorry to hear that, but it's not a competition, we all WANT to improve, and let's please just leave it at that.

Hopefully you can see how I could take offense to your post, but I have no interest in grudges and I know you felt (and may still feel) that you were right to interject - though comparing playing with a cellphone to an elaborate social "disguise" as I put it, where the public doesn't judge you for being a loner because you appear to be out with friends, while at the same time deliberately skipping out on any chance to legitimately acquaint yourself with the people you are pretty much presenting to the public as friends, all so that you can go to the theater and catch a movie without risking judgment from both the public AND the people playing the role of your friends... I don't even know how you can compare that to fiddling with a cell phone! But I digress...

Yes, the tone of your post minimizing my own issues which have been substantial by any measure... well like I said, it didn't exactly tickle me. But it wasn't intentionally malicious, and hopefully you can just learn from it, because I have no interest in creating any hostility, online or at gatherings, and people that have met me I THINK would agree I'm not the kind of person who will be anything less than inclusive, especially over something so petty. Hopefully if you took any particular offense to my post, it can remain water under the bridge.


----------



## Rob1

I was replying to "That's the point I'm trying to make. It's NOT exposure at all, really. You're allowing yourself to go to the movies totally protected from that potential judgment because you appear to be with people, but at the same time, you're barely even acquainted with the people...." I must have missed what exactly you were referring to as I hadn't read the entire conversation between the two of you. And yes I agree with you that it is avoidant behaviour if his intent was to go just because he doesn't want to be seen alone and had no intention of meeting anyone else. And when I said you "must not be at the same level...", that comment was also based on what I read in that original comment you had made, as obviously I have no supernatural abilities and have no previous understanding of your extensive history with medications and treatment. Your S.A sounds as if its pretty severe, I've also been prescribed numerous medications but probably not as bad as yours as I have not had a full medical team meet in a room to discuss my issue(although maybe that's what people like us need since its hard enough to find help for this crappy disorder, more attention would sure be helpful and probably lead to more breakthroughs) . However I hope you make some progress soon, as I and I'm sure everyone with S.A knows the pain and suffering we endure every day just trying to be "normal". Furthermore, I take no offense to your reply as this is a public forum where ideas and comments are shared freely. Look forward to meeting you at future gatherings (hopefully at bowling so i can whoop your *** in the game...haha....ha...ha.....................................ha....jk:afr)



meyaj said:


> I don't mean to be rude and hope this doesn't lead to anything combative, but the person I was actually addressing got the gist of what I was saying before I even explained it with any sort of depth, but either you didn't read my post thoroughly or just didn't fully understand what the actual intent was. Of course going to the movies is generally an exposure practice, but when you go with people you deliberately avoid getting acquainted with, in order to be able to go to the movies without looking like you're going alone, you're essentially removing any significant exposure from the event, and actively reinforcing avoidance in a HUGE way. He knew precisely what I was getting at (which showed surprising self-awareness), I was referring to his specific intentions and justifications, and I was NOT trying to imply that going to the movies doesn't count as exposure, so I'm really not sure why you felt the need to jump in at this point.
> 
> I'm aware that response may come across as excessively blunt, and if I knew a friendlier-sounding way of conveying that over the Internet, I would. I have to admit though that the way you assumed my SA is any less severe just because I attend these things and try to encourage people to minimize avoidance. Doesn't mean it's not a constant struggle for me, but considering the purpose of these gatherings, I pretty much had to speak up when I realized somebody wanted to use the gathering for AVOIDANT purposes - if these meetups, organized with a greater overall goal helping people move forward, suddenly become a liability for people reinforcing avoidant behaviors by using them as a social "disguise", then that's a serious problem, as it's contrary to the spirit of these gatherings, contrary to most people's intentions for them, and contrary to the very existence of the site. I don't want to participate in something somebody is using to deliberately reinforce avoidant practices - and I know many others would feel the same way - as it then makes me complicit. Nobody can say for sure just how avoidant he was deliberately being, so it's not mine nor anybody else's place to tell him he can't come for just the movie, but we're also only kidding ourselves if we think we're even close to being perfectly aware all the time of just how deeply SA is impacting our decision-making, which is why I strongly urged him to try and be 100% honest with himself. Because even though it's ultimately completely up to him, I don't want to bear that responsibility of being complicit as part of the group he's essentially hiding behind for the precise reason that I DO know exactly what it's like to live with "very severe" SA and be so trapped in it that I am no further in life today than the day I graduated high-school as a "gifted" student 7 years ago, supposed to be kicking life's *** today.
> 
> And that's largely why I can't help but be a bit offended by your tone. I can know stuff rationally (god knows I've been through enough therapy), but just because I can rationally know these things and try to share that knowledge with other people whom it might help doesn't make it any less terrifying for me to even follow my own advice, and not only did I acknowledge the vast difference in SA between knowing, and acting on what you know (SA is a disorder that loves to just **** on logic and rational thinking), I also acknowledged that because of this, I could hardly expect him (or anybody with SA) to act even based on arguments that are 100% convincing.
> 
> But...
> ...when 40 year old disabled hermits and long-standing veterans of this site admit that very few people on this pretty massive forum deal with SA even half as severe as mine
> ...when the local hospital's mental health department treats me largely as an inpatient because they consider me to be the worst-off outpatient by far, and repeatedly tries to get me to admit myself because I'm not stupid enough to give them what they need to force me
> ...when I have the uniquely awful distinction of being the only outpatient to be the subject of a bi-weekly event normally reserved for the absolute worst inpatient (apparently I was considered more severe than every patient bad enough to be living IN THE HOSPITAL), where every single mental health worker - doctors, psychologists, social workers, nurses, etc - in the building get together in a room to work together on helping a SINGLE patient
> ...when my psychiatrist and two of the country's top experts at CAMH strongly recommend electroconvulsive therapy for SA when the track record for treating SA like this is not just spotty at best, but not indicated for it whatsoever and rarely EVER used for SA
> ...when even my parents, who have a total distrust of doctors and didn't even initially want me taking any medication are now even suggesting that I reconsider taking up the offer for ECT
> ...when I'm on such a dangerous combination of medication that the pharmacy wouldn't even fill the prescription when I first started it until not only did they put me on the phone with my psychiatrist right then and there to make DAMN SURE that there was totally informed consent, I also had to prove to them that I knew how the meds worked pharmacologically, and precisely how, in chemical/neurological terms, the meds interact and why it could be so dangerous...
> 
> well forgive me for MAYBE assuming a bit too much here, but I think there might be a small chance that I am at least a tiny bit capable of relating to the problems "some of us" deal with, and how intimidating things can be. You seem to have attempted make the point that I was ASSUMING everybody's experience is as easy as mine lol, but in doing so, you ironically implied quite a huge assumption about me. I'm more than aware of avoidance strategies, and how people differ because that is my entire life. Believe me, when I say all those things, some people are twisted enough to construe it as boastful, when in reality it is nothing short of embarrassing. The suggestions I've seen thrown around on this site from time to time that people take pride in the severity of their condition, and compete like some sort of dick-sizing contest are absolutely sick. I only felt it necessary to demonstrate where I'm coming from. If somebody thinks they have it worse, well I'm really sorry to hear that, but it's not a competition, we all WANT to improve, and let's please just leave it at that.
> 
> Hopefully you can see how I could take offense to your post, but I have no interest in grudges and I know you felt (and may still feel) that you were right to interject - though comparing playing with a cellphone to an elaborate social "disguise" as I put it, where the public doesn't judge you for being a loner because you appear to be out with friends, while at the same time deliberately skipping out on any chance to legitimately acquaint yourself with the people you are pretty much presenting to the public as friends, all so that you can go to the theater and catch a movie without risking judgment from both the public AND the people playing the role of your friends... I don't even know how you can compare that to fiddling with a cell phone! But I digress...
> 
> Yes, the tone of your post minimizing my own issues which have been substantial by any measure... well like I said, it didn't exactly tickle me. But it wasn't intentionally malicious, and hopefully you can just learn from it, because I have no interest in creating any hostility, online or at gatherings, and people that have met me I THINK would agree I'm not the kind of person who will be anything less than inclusive, especially over something so petty. Hopefully if you took any particular offense to my post, it can remain water under the bridge.


----------



## saffant

meyaj said:


> I don't mean to be rude and hope this doesn't lead to anything combative, but the person I was actually addressing got the gist of what I was saying before I even explained it with any sort of depth, but either you didn't read my post thoroughly or just didn't fully understand what the actual intent was. Of course going to the movies is generally an exposure practice, but when you go with people you deliberately avoid getting acquainted with, in order to be able to go to the movies without looking like you're going alone, you're essentially removing any significant exposure from the event, and actively reinforcing avoidance in a HUGE way. He knew precisely what I was getting at (which showed surprising self-awareness), I was referring to his specific intentions and justifications, and I was NOT trying to imply that going to the movies doesn't count as exposure, so I'm really not sure why you felt the need to jump in at this point.
> 
> I'm aware that response may come across as excessively blunt, and if I knew a friendlier-sounding way of conveying that over the Internet, I would. I have to admit though that the way you assumed my SA is any less severe just because I attend these things and try to encourage people to minimize avoidance. Doesn't mean it's not a constant struggle for me, but considering the purpose of these gatherings, I pretty much had to speak up when I realized somebody wanted to use the gathering for AVOIDANT purposes - if these meetups, organized with a greater overall goal helping people move forward, suddenly become a liability for people reinforcing avoidant behaviors by using them as a social "disguise", then that's a serious problem, as it's contrary to the spirit of these gatherings, contrary to most people's intentions for them, and contrary to the very existence of the site. I don't want to participate in something somebody is using to deliberately reinforce avoidant practices - and I know many others would feel the same way - as it then makes me complicit. Nobody can say for sure just how avoidant he was deliberately being, so it's not mine nor anybody else's place to tell him he can't come for just the movie, but we're also only kidding ourselves if we think we're even close to being perfectly aware all the time of just how deeply SA is impacting our decision-making, which is why I strongly urged him to try and be 100% honest with himself. Because even though it's ultimately completely up to him, I don't want to bear that responsibility of being complicit as part of the group he's essentially hiding behind for the precise reason that I DO know exactly what it's like to live with "very severe" SA and be so trapped in it that I am no further in life today than the day I graduated high-school as a "gifted" student 7 years ago, supposed to be kicking life's *** today.
> 
> And that's largely why I can't help but be a bit offended by your tone. I can know stuff rationally (god knows I've been through enough therapy), but just because I can rationally know these things and try to share that knowledge with other people whom it might help doesn't make it any less terrifying for me to even follow my own advice, and not only did I acknowledge the vast difference in SA between knowing, and acting on what you know (SA is a disorder that loves to just **** on logic and rational thinking), I also acknowledged that because of this, I could hardly expect him (or anybody with SA) to act even based on arguments that are 100% convincing.
> 
> But...
> ...when 40 year old disabled hermits and long-standing veterans of this site admit that very few people on this pretty massive forum deal with SA even half as severe as mine
> ...when the local hospital's mental health department treats me largely as an inpatient because they consider me to be the worst-off outpatient by far, and repeatedly tries to get me to admit myself because I'm not stupid enough to give them what they need to force me
> ...when I have the uniquely awful distinction of being the only outpatient to be the subject of a bi-weekly event normally reserved for the absolute worst inpatient (apparently I was considered more severe than every patient bad enough to be living IN THE HOSPITAL), where every single mental health worker - doctors, psychologists, social workers, nurses, etc - in the building get together in a room to work together on helping a SINGLE patient
> ...when my psychiatrist and two of the country's top experts at CAMH strongly recommend electroconvulsive therapy for SA when the track record for treating SA like this is not just spotty at best, but not indicated for it whatsoever and rarely EVER used for SA
> ...when even my parents, who have a total distrust of doctors and didn't even initially want me taking any medication are now even suggesting that I reconsider taking up the offer for ECT
> ...when I'm on such a dangerous combination of medication that the pharmacy wouldn't even fill the prescription when I first started it until not only did they put me on the phone with my psychiatrist right then and there to make DAMN SURE that there was totally informed consent, I also had to prove to them that I knew how the meds worked pharmacologically, and precisely how, in chemical/neurological terms, the meds interact and why it could be so dangerous...
> 
> well forgive me for MAYBE assuming a bit too much here, but I think there might be a small chance that I am at least a tiny bit capable of relating to the problems "some of us" deal with, and how intimidating things can be. You seem to have attempted make the point that I was ASSUMING everybody's experience is as easy as mine lol, but in doing so, you ironically implied quite a huge assumption about me. I'm more than aware of avoidance strategies, and how people differ because that is my entire life. Believe me, when I say all those things, some people are twisted enough to construe it as boastful, when in reality it is nothing short of embarrassing. The suggestions I've seen thrown around on this site from time to time that people take pride in the severity of their condition, and compete like some sort of dick-sizing contest are absolutely sick. I only felt it necessary to demonstrate where I'm coming from. If somebody thinks they have it worse, well I'm really sorry to hear that, but it's not a competition, we all WANT to improve, and let's please just leave it at that.
> 
> Hopefully you can see how I could take offense to your post, but I have no interest in grudges and I know you felt (and may still feel) that you were right to interject - though comparing playing with a cellphone to an elaborate social "disguise" as I put it, where the public doesn't judge you for being a loner because you appear to be out with friends, while at the same time deliberately skipping out on any chance to legitimately acquaint yourself with the people you are pretty much presenting to the public as friends, all so that you can go to the theater and catch a movie without risking judgment from both the public AND the people playing the role of your friends... I don't even know how you can compare that to fiddling with a cell phone! But I digress...
> 
> Yes, the tone of your post minimizing my own issues which have been substantial by any measure... well like I said, it didn't exactly tickle me. But it wasn't intentionally malicious, and hopefully you can just learn from it, because I have no interest in creating any hostility, online or at gatherings, and people that have met me I THINK would agree I'm not the kind of person who will be anything less than inclusive, especially over something so petty. Hopefully if you took any particular offense to my post, it can remain water under the bridge.


I don't think he was intending to criticize ya, eventho it might've seemed that way on both sides, but hey it's kinda easy to misconstrue comments made over the internet.. due to the lack of understanding of the exact tone being utilized or for w/e reason lol.


----------



## atticusfinch

BetaBoy90 said:


> I always make remarks like this and they get misconstrued, sorry about that I thought me being an online jokester was already confirmed with you... well now it is!
> 
> P.S. Just because I'm a jokester doesn't mean I'm funny, that is all a matter of opinion of course!


okay, i get the meme now. :cig

gosh, this thread has become a novel.


----------



## saffant

atticusfinch said:


> okay, i get the meme now. :cig
> 
> gosh, this thread has become a novel.


This is probably the longest book i've read... :um


----------



## meyaj

I'm a bit confused though... did people meet up or not?

If not, let's get a show of hands for doing the exact same thing on this upcoming Saturday. In order to plan this solidly, we'll need a really good idea of who is coming by Wednesday afternoon. I believe movie showtimes are available on Wednesdays, so it will allow us to reserve a table and time it well with the movie.

I think we should see the movie first and then hit up Boston Pizza, not only because it will be a good catalyst for conversation, but because we'll know EXACTLY when the movie ends, instead of having to rush people eating since restaurants aren't nearly as reliable with getting food out quickly.

Of course, that will probably mean seeing an afternoon show... so if it's too early to go to dinner immediately afterwards, it'd be better to just have dinner first and make sure that we reserve well ahead of the showtime so nobody's rushing. We can meet at the theater, buy our tickets beforehand in order to ensure everybody gets one, and then go eat before seeing the flick. The movie will still be Paul sin e people really wanted to see that, and it will obviously be playing next weekend.

So, assuming the gathering didn't actually take place, try to post here by Wednesday afternoon if you're coming. We can probably squeeze in an extra person or two once the reservation is made, but for the sake of running smoothly, don't count on it because it may not be possible, and you likely won't be the only one. If the gathering DID take place, then somebody please say so!



BetaBoy90 said:


> I always make remarks like this and they get misconstrued, sorry about that I thought me being an online jokester was already confirmed with you... well now it is!
> 
> P.S. Just because I'm a jokester doesn't mean I'm funny, that is all a matter of opinion of course!


I can confirm this - he is DEFINITELY a joker and he is DEFINITELY not funny :lol


----------



## saffant

meyaj said:


> I'm a bit confused though... did people meet up or not?
> 
> If not, let's get a show of hands for doing the exact same thing on this upcoming Saturday. In order to plan this solidly, we'll need a really good idea of who is coming by Wednesday afternoon. I believe movie showtimes are available on Wednesdays, so it will allow us to reserve a table and time it well with the movie.
> 
> I think we should see the movie first and then hit up Boston Pizza, not only because it will be a good catalyst for conversation, but because we'll know EXACTLY when the movie ends, instead of having to rush people eating since restaurants aren't nearly as reliable with getting food out quickly.
> 
> Of course, that will probably mean seeing an afternoon show... so if it's too early to go to dinner immediately afterwards, it'd be better to just have dinner first and make sure that we reserve well ahead of the showtime so nobody's rushing. We can meet at the theater, buy our tickets beforehand in order to ensure everybody gets one, and then go eat before seeing the flick. The movie will still be Paul sin e people really wanted to see that, and it will obviously be playing next weekend.
> 
> So, assuming the gathering didn't actually take place, try to post here by Wednesday afternoon if you're coming. We can probably squeeze in an extra person or two once the reservation is made, but for the sake of running smoothly, don't count on it because it may not be possible, and you likely won't be the only one. If the gathering DID take place, then somebody please say so!
> 
> I can confirm this - he is DEFINITELY a joker and he is DEFINITELY not funny :lol


Yea, just me/rob/freeliss hungout. I probably won't be able to make it to the next meetup though. I don't do restaurants and It's hard when there are more than 3 people.. for me atleast.


----------



## Freeliss

I won't be able to make it either


----------



## meyaj

What do means it's hard when it's more than 3 people?

Hard to organize? I've done enough in the past that I'm more than capable. In fact, 3 is a REALLY small group... any less and it'd be a blind date. I'd say the typical meetup is around 6 people though, rarely less than 5, though I've organized ones with up to over a dozen people...

Or do you mean hard to deal with? Sure, everybody is different, but the vast majority of SAers I've spoken with find such small and intimate groups to be way more anxiety provoking, because as soon as you stop actively taking part in the socializing... larger groups at least allow you to just kind of fade into the background when you need to take a mental breather, which is especially helpful for those prone to panic attacks as they can take a timeout before they reach the point of no return.

Since you hung out with a few people, and specifically said this time that you don't do restaurants, I can only assume (from my own experience) that you have major body image issues and get extremely anxious about eating in public because you assume it's only natural for people to judge the overweight guy stuffing food into his face? Believe me, I know what that's like, but nobody - especially in an SA group - is going to judge you for performing a necessary function to survive. The best way to deal with the issue is just to get a feel for what other people are ordering, and just don't be eating more than everyone else. If somebody's going to judge you for overeating as a fat guy, it's not like if they don't see you eat, they think you go home and eat a salad - the jackass will assume as soon as you get in the door that you'll be mowing down a cake. These days, people tend to, if anything, respect an overweight person that can show restraint and moderation. And SAers more than anyone else will not only NOT judge you for something that everybody else is doing, but they won't allow it either. Trust me buddy, people KNOW you're whether they see you doing it or not - showing them that you AREN'T a habitual overeater can only be a good thing. But it definitely took me a long time to get that. Besides... almost every gathering involves food/restaurants because everybody loves food, and it's a pretty popular thing to do in all societies. And with good reason - food puts people into a great mood and makes for easier socializing - especially if the restaurant is licensed! If you really refuse to do restaurants, you'll really be locking yourself out of the greatest opportunities for socializing, and the funnest and most enjoyable moments, that these gatherings have to offer.



Freeliss said:


> I won't be able to make it either


So you guys already saw the movie then?


----------



## Rob1

Saff isnt overweight but I agree it would be a good exposure to try to order something. I couldn`t eat in front of others either in the past. I`m not sure why, I didnt have any issues with my weight or body image back then, I just felt really anxious chewing in front of other people. But anyways, once I started eating alone in public more and more it got easier and it doesnt bother me now. 
I think he meant more being with more than 3 people, not organizing more than 3. I`m the same way, as soon as the numbers go higher than 3 or 4 I just shut down and try to escape. But its something I`m going to be working on now



meyaj said:


> What do means it's hard when it's more than 3 people?
> 
> Hard to organize? I've done enough in the past that I'm more than capable. In fact, 3 is a REALLY small group... any less and it'd be a blind date. I'd say the typical meetup is around 6 people though, rarely less than 5, though I've organized ones with up to over a dozen people...
> 
> Or do you mean hard to deal with? Sure, everybody is different, but the vast majority of SAers I've spoken with find such small and intimate groups to be way more anxiety provoking, because as soon as you stop actively taking part in the socializing... larger groups at least allow you to just kind of fade into the background when you need to take a mental breather, which is especially helpful for those prone to panic attacks as they can take a timeout before they reach the point of no return.
> 
> Since you hung out with a few people, and specifically said this time that you don't do restaurants, I can only assume (from my own experience) that you have major body image issues and get extremely anxious about eating in public because you assume it's only natural for people to judge the overweight guy stuffing food into his face? Believe me, I know what that's like, but nobody - especially in an SA group - is going to judge you for performing a necessary function to survive. The best way to deal with the issue is just to get a feel for what other people are ordering, and just don't be eating more than everyone else. If somebody's going to judge you for overeating as a fat guy, it's not like if they don't see you eat, they think you go home and eat a salad - the jackass will assume as soon as you get in the door that you'll be mowing down a cake. These days, people tend to, if anything, respect an overweight person that can show restraint and moderation. And SAers more than anyone else will not only NOT judge you for something that everybody else is doing, but they won't allow it either. Trust me buddy, people KNOW you're whether they see you doing it or not - showing them that you AREN'T a habitual overeater can only be a good thing. But it definitely took me a long time to get that. Besides... almost every gathering involves food/restaurants because everybody loves food, and it's a pretty popular thing to do in all societies. And with good reason - food puts people into a great mood and makes for easier socializing - especially if the restaurant is licensed! If you really refuse to do restaurants, you'll really be locking yourself out of the greatest opportunities for socializing, and the funnest and most enjoyable moments, that these gatherings have to offer.
> 
> So you guys already saw the movie then?


----------



## BetaBoy90

meyaj said:


> I can confirm this - he is DEFINITELY a joker and he is DEFINITELY not funny :lol


I don't know, your mother was laughing pretty hard at me last night!!! :um


----------



## EverFlowingSpring

I'd still like to take part in meetups, does anyone think that when the weather gets better we might meet up somewhere possibly out of doors or the like?


----------



## nothing to fear

I hope so, I think that would be nice. We could have a picnic!


----------



## meyaj

BetaBoy90 said:


> I don't know, your mother was laughing pretty hard at me last night!!! :um


I can't exactly blame her, I was laughing too. That thing is just ridiculously SMALL.


----------



## Freeliss

**



nothing to fear said:


> I hope so, I think that would be nice. We could have a picnic!


Yes! I actually had that in mind also where r u summerrrrrr?!?!


----------



## Rob1

hehehe yaaa, they have parks with those outdoor bbq things, we could have a picnic there :boogiemmmm bbq



nothing to fear said:


> I hope so, I think that would be nice. We could have a picnic!


----------



## EverFlowingSpring

Would anyone want to go to a lounge or something in Toronto? I haven't been to many of them, it'd be interesting to talk to some people over some live music or something... I am pretty cruddy at making plans myself, I usually do things on the spur of the moment, which is why I have a hard time coming to the meetups, but I'd definitely like to meet people... although now I kinda feel like I might be leaving the country, anyone here speak Spanish want to help me out?


----------



## sdsm

EverFlowingSpring said:


> Would anyone want to go to a lounge or something in Toronto? I haven't been to many of them, it'd be interesting to talk to some people over some live music or something... I am pretty cruddy at making plans myself, I usually do things on the spur of the moment, which is why I have a hard time coming to the meetups, but I'd definitely like to meet people... although now I kinda feel like I might be leaving the country, anyone here speak Spanish want to help me out?


I just made a big move myself, although not out of he country. I moved from the GTA to Edmonton. It's been a couple of days now, and I'm coping somewhat, although I find my concerns right now are more financially related than SA. I'm portuguese myself, but understand spanish somewhat.


----------



## Freeliss

EverFlowingSpring said:


> Would anyone want to go to a lounge or something in Toronto? I haven't been to many of them, it'd be interesting to talk to some people over some live music or something... I am pretty cruddy at making plans myself, I usually do things on the spur of the moment, which is why I have a hard time coming to the meetups, but I'd definitely like to meet people... although now I kinda feel like I might be leaving the country, anyone here speak Spanish want to help me out?


What is it Luke??


----------



## BetaBoy90

meyaj said:


> I can't exactly blame her, I was laughing too. That thing is just ridiculously SMALL.


Meh, I was too busy thinking of how unhealthy your relationship with your mother is to worry about the size of whatever thing you are referring to:roll


----------



## BetaBoy90

A picnic sounds good btw! I'll bring the suspicious smelling checkered blanket!


----------



## PuRex

Guys seriously lets set something up!


----------



## Freeliss

Bowling April 9th lol!!


----------



## PuRex

I'm down for bowling on april 9th where at?


----------



## atticusfinch

you guys should consider going to Snakes and Lattes sometime for one of the gatherings:

http://www.blogto.com/cafes/snakes-and-lattes-toronto

although i hear the food is naasty, i still want to check it out because i like the board game-cafe concept.


----------



## dullard

Yes please! I've been wanting to have a get together there for some time. People tell me it's not inclusive enough but I really think it's a really good idea.


----------



## BetaBoy90

See yall there


----------



## wujo

atticusfinch said:


> you guys should consider going to Snakes and Lattes sometime for one of the gatherings:
> 
> http://www.blogto.com/cafes/snakes-and-lattes-toronto
> 
> although i hear the food is naasty, i still want to check it out because i like the board game-cafe concept.


That's an awesome place, I've also heard things, but all positive! We should do this!


----------



## talkswithkeyboard

That actually sounds pretty cool!

I don't want to hijack the thread/plans, I just wanted to ask a question specifically for people living in the area... Is there anyone else out there that likes Canada's Wonderland? Please PM me if you do!


----------



## atticusfinch

talkswithkeyboard said:


> That actually sounds pretty cool!
> 
> I don't want to hijack the thread/plans, I just wanted to ask a question specifically for people living in the area... Is there anyone else out there that likes Canada's Wonderland? Please PM me if you do!


don't look at me like i'm an alien, but i've never been to Wonderland BUT i've always wanted to go!

haha, i think summer time is the best for gatherings cause there's so much going on and no school commitments.


----------



## meyaj

I am very down with the idea of the board game place... I remember dullard mentioning it a while ago and it seems like a great idea. I don't understand what people mean about it not being inclusive enough though...

Bowling is kind of a common choice (not as popular as a restaurant or pub, but POSSIBLY even more frequent than even movies!), and there was even a bowling meetup not TOO long ago. And if people want to go bowling, that's cool, but as somebody who makes an effort to go to (almost) every meetup, I figured I'd just throw in the fact that bowling meetups are the ONLY ones I intentionally avoid every single time they happen, and that makes me wonder if I'm the only one :lol

It's fine though... there's no reason that EVERY meetup has to include everybody, particularly if it's an activity that some people really enjoy. As long as they don't take away too much from other meetups and simply result in an increased total frequency of gatherings, it can only be a positive thing, since people who don't go won't experience a decrease in opportunities to attend more inclusive meetings anyways, and the people who DO go may find a shared interest from which further friendships can develop, which is obviously a very positive thing, and is not nearly as likely to happen at a restaurant - unless, of course, you're a real foodie, but it's still not very likely that because, for the sake of inclusiveness, restaurant gatherings are pretty much entirely organized at pubs or inexpensive chain restaurants, partially to satisfy picky eaters, but mostly so that the choice doesn't end up excluding too many people based on their inability to afford it. Which sucks a bit for me, because I am quite a foodie, but I also understand that meetups generally are often happening too infrequently to exclude people, and if they're just not interested it's one thing, but to force people to choose between their wallet, or getting some exposure and social interaction, would just be an inappropriate use of this thread I think... at least until meetups in general become more frequent.

But as far as bowling and the board game cafe goes... there's really no reason we can't do both. Like I said, I avoid the bowling meetups like the plague so it doesn't make sense for me to organize it, and as much as I like the idea of the board game cafe and wouldn't otherwise mind planning that one, I'm just so unfamiliar with both the concept and the place itself that it likewise wouldn't make much sense. So hopefully people can get on these... a lot of people seem to be voicing a desire to have one of these meetups (some even close to complaining!), but the reality is that there are no designated organizers, and the gatherings don't just organize themselves... so people have to actually step up! Every gathering that's ever taken place was organized by a member of these forums, and deal with SA, just like anybody in this thread - there's no reason to feel incapable of doing it yourself, and if you're itching for a meetup and want to do a specific activity... take it into your own hands! Because if you don't, it's very likely just not going to happen.


----------



## atticusfinch

meyaj said:


> ... but the reality is that there are no designated organizers, and the gatherings don't just organize themselves... so people have to actually step up! Every gathering that's ever taken place was organized by a member of these forums, and deal with SA, just like anybody in this thread - there's no reason to feel incapable of doing it yourself, and if you're itching for a meetup and want to do a specific activity... take it into your own hands! Because if you don't, it's very likely just not going to happen.


psssh. personally, I'm not shy or hesitant at organizing something- I definitely will in the future but for the short time I have been in this forum I've been sort of busy with school. ...so yeah, come summer time, toronto peeps best be gettin' ready.


----------



## room101

meyaj said:


> restaurant gatherings are pretty much entirely organized at pubs or inexpensive chain restaurants, partially to satisfy picky eaters, but mostly so that the choice doesn't end up excluding too many people based on their inability to afford it. Which sucks a bit for me, because I am quite a foodie


You and me both baby! Bah, I'm so bummed at missing out on Winterlicious this year.


----------



## dullard

Hey guys! In the next little bit I am going to a few concerts on my own, if anyone would like to join me at any of them it would be pretty super!

April 5 - Cave Singers (folkish) at The Drake $13.50
April 6 - Sebadoh (indie rock) at Lee's $22.50
April 7 - P.S. I Love You (kingston indie rockish, loud.) at The Garrison $12.50
April 8 - Acid Mothers Temple (psychedelic rock, also loud.) at El Mocambo $15 (Heather will be there!)
April 10 - Phosphorescent (singer-songwriter/folk) at Lee's $13.50
April 12 - Sharon Van Etten (singer-songwriter) at The Drake - $12.50

I imagine it would make for a pretty good time!

!!


----------



## fanatic203

Wow, that's a lot of concerts -- six in eight days


----------



## BetaBoy90

dullard said:


> Hey guys! In the next little bit I am going to a few concerts on my own, if anyone would like to join me at any of them it would be pretty super!
> 
> April 5 - Cave Singers at The Drake $13.50
> April 6 - Sebadoh at Lee's $22.50
> April 7 - P.S. I Love You at The Garrison $12.50
> April 8 - Acid Mothers Temple at El Mocambo $15 (Heather will be there!)
> April 10 - Phosphorescent at Lee's $13.50
> April 12 - Sharon Von Etten at The Drake - $12.50
> 
> I imagine it would make for a pretty good time!
> 
> !!


Sebadoh looks very very tempting, but I have drums that night..... ARGHHH!!! Haven't really heard too much about the other people. What's with all the concerts in such a short time? You just a big fan of all these bands, or is this regular for you? I'm jealous btw!


----------



## dullard

I tend to go to a few each month, this is just a busy week, heh. Drums are really important though. A little later in the month I will likely be seeing Beach Fossils and Grails (separate nights), you may find them interesting.

How about we sweeten the prospect of going! If anyone would like to come to one of these shows I will throw in some super tasty food for free! If the show's at the Drake there will be poutine, at Lee's perhaps a burrito or burger, El Mocambo maybe Mexican, and The Garrison there is some AMAZING macaroni and cheese around the corner.


----------



## saffant

It'd be better if this was a bit more towards north.. ie out of downtown... dislike that place.

But hey that's just me.


----------



## Ironpain

God I would love to hang out with who ever when ever but unfortunately my I'm a little tight financially. Once I have money anyways I'll have to think about saving up for an important trip 2 important trips overseas and across to the states. 

For those who just want to have a quite hang out and aren't interested in a huge downtown scene your more then welcome to stop by my neighborhood anytime even if it's something simple as getting coffee or listening to music, I would like to get to know all of you better then I am able to. I am unfortunately unable to attend concerts, movies, a simple hanging out is sufficient enough. 

To Anyone who doesn't know me I'm Chad your more then welcome to facebook me I posted the link in the facebook area on here. I feel bad that I don't get the chance to meet you guys. 

Yeah if it wasn't for my financial difficulties I would more then make the effort to go somewhere interesting with you guys. Even a simple beer like the last time I went out would be sufficient. Anyways the offer is always open to anyone who drives or wants to just gather in a small group and talk.


----------



## onefate

For teens/young adults...

Would you be interested in joining an official social anxiety group? I have read about a few of them on the internet but either they have too many people/age groups or they are too official (as in actual meetings where you have to pay to join). What I'm talking about is very casual and, in the end, not forcing you, but encouraging you to meet up with other members. I also feel like meeting people in a similar age group is necessary for us to relate to one another. You can suggest meetup locations whether its seeing a movie or going to pub (no pressure to drink).

This thread is good and everything but its a bit unorganized. The site I'm looking at is a lot more neat and shiny! Also It is a lot more open to suggestions. If a lot of people are interested I'll make a group and invite everyone.

Overall, the point of this group is to give you an excuse to go out more and meet people just like this thread. (Don't want to sound like I'm hijacking the thread or anything. Just thought it would be more convenient for everybody).


----------



## crystaltears

anyone here from Scarborough?


----------



## PuRex

I'm in Scarborough live just east of Morningside/Ellesmere lets hang out! :clap


----------



## ice-t

Near Scarborough Town!


----------



## Ironpain

PuRex said:


> I'm in Scarborough live just east of Morningside/Ellesmere lets hang out! :clap


Get out of here lol. I live on Victoria Park and Ellesmere (We may have seen each other and not realized it) If I knew what you looked like I would know for sure but you live on Morning Side and Ellesmere I'll be a monkey's uncle Victoria Park right here


----------



## Ironpain

ice-t said:


> Near Scarborough Town!


I use to work up there at The Bay (in Scarborough Town Center)


----------



## Ironpain

crystaltears said:


> anyone here from Scarborough?


I live on Victoria Park and Ellesmere about a 10 minute walk from Parkway Mall. That's where you can usually find me at the library, in the past you use to be able to find me up at Scarborough Town Center as I worked for 3 years at The Bay there


----------



## PuRex

Hehe thats cool I work on don mills so I gotta drive passed you every day to get to work.


----------



## Ironpain

PuRex said:


> Hehe thats cool I work on don mills so I gotta drive passed you every day to get to work.


Hey I start my New Job on Wednesday but as soon as I find out the hours and the pay I will get an idea of when I am off maybe we can find some more people from our area and if maybe go get a Beer (I don't know how old you jk I have a feeling your over 18.You do happen to live near enough to me that It's not within the realm of impossibility. All we have to do is find enough of us to go to go to a bar If due to religious beliefs or if a bar isn't your scene (I know with SA bars aren't a very comfortable environment and I have only gone with family so I was okay for the most part but we can do a coffee shop (Tim Horton's or a Starbucks something where you may be more comfortable.

(Well not right now but sometime (I'd like to meet more people who actually live near me if people want to travel to meet but we should try to find some closer people and then maybe see within the summer if everybody is interested in hanging out


----------



## purplefruit

Ironpain said:


> I live on Victoria Park and Ellesmere about a 10 minute walk from Parkway Mall. That's where you can usually find me at the library, in the past you use to be able to find me up at Scarborough Town Center as I worked for 3 years at The Bay there


Ah Parkway :lol I haven't been there in YEARS...wow now that I think about it I haven't even passed by VP/Ellesmere in quite some time! I used to go to the ghetto Zellers there once in a while :lol

What is it about Scarboro and cheap malls on every corner :con


----------



## Ironpain

Eliza said:


> Ah Parkway :lol I haven't been there in YEARS...wow now that I think about it I haven't even passed by VP/Ellesmere in quite some time! I used to go to the ghetto Zellers there once in a while :lol
> 
> What is it about Scarboro and cheap malls on every corner :con


Well right now Parkway Mall is Ellecheapo Mall. The Miracle/Dominion is Now a Metro, there is a Dollar Store, Most of the stores are Cell phone stores and Cell phone selling Area's like Bell and Fido, There is no Longer a Buy way or What ever else use to be there, it's now a women's fitness center, There are no Stores where K Mart and Zellers use to be Just glass, they still have that stupid bowling Alley which I have only been to maybe twice in my life time.

All the fast food places are gone all except Zorba the Greek which I believe has always been there, they now have Carribbean, Chinese and Lebanese not including the Pizza place, My man Mr Lee is there from Treats that guy's known me since I was knee high to a grasshopper.

There's still Shoppers 
but yeah most of the stores that were there are gone and those that opened like a year ago are now closing down. It's so boring that place is only good for maybe grocery shopping at Metro at 11 at Night and going to the library.

That place is a nostalgic part of my past, it's a piece of my history so I kind of go there to kind of just sit in a place that is familiar and comforting to me. All the people I knew growing up are either gone or getting ready to leave. It's like what kids had in the 50's except boring and there's only me there.


----------



## dullard

Anyone want to join me at the Sharon Van Etten show tomorrow night? The wonderful Picastro are opening! If anyone is even a little interested in going to a concert let me know, there will be many more in the future


----------



## PuRex

Ironpain said:


> Hey I start my New Job on Wednesday but as soon as I find out the hours and the pay I will get an idea of when I am off maybe we can find some more people from our area and if maybe go get a Beer (I don't know how old you jk I have a feeling your over 18.You do happen to live near enough to me that It's not within the realm of impossibility. All we have to do is find enough of us to go to go to a bar If due to religious beliefs or if a bar isn't your scene (I know with SA bars aren't a very comfortable environment and I have only gone with family so I was okay for the most part but we can do a coffee shop (Tim Horton's or a Starbucks something where you may be more comfortable.
> 
> (Well not right now but sometime (I'd like to meet more people who actually live near me if people want to travel to meet but we should try to find some closer people and then maybe see within the summer if everybody is interested in hanging out


Gratz on your new job :clap
I'm a 23 year old guy so yea I can drink. Never been to a bar though but it sounds like fun I've always wanted to go . Maybe if we can get enough of us we can set something up. It would have to be on the weekend for me to join though since I work evenings from monday-friday.


----------



## Ironpain

PuRex said:


> Gratz on your new job :clap
> I'm a 23 year old guy so yea I can drink. Never been to a bar though but it sounds like fun I've always wanted to go . Maybe if we can get enough of us we can set something up. It would have to be on the weekend for me to join though since I work evenings from monday-friday.


I'll have to see my weekend schedual and I'll first have to earn a sufficient amount at this new job, I've only ever been to a bar for my birthday, once when we went to visit family and I went out for the day with some of my female relatives husbands oh and the time I met up with some SAS members Other then that I don't go frequent bars


----------



## onefate

ATTENTION ALL PEOPLE AGES 15 - 25

I have created a group specifically for meetups of this age group. It's a lot more organized and user friendly then this thread. So if you're interested in meeting new people then don't be afraid to join.

http://socialanxiety.blastgroups.com/


----------



## BetaBoy90

This thread is plenty user friendly, now gtfo!!!! j/k


----------



## nothing to fear

What about the Toronto SASers born before 1986


----------



## Ironpain

nothing to fear said:


> What about the Toronto SASers born before 1986


I realized what you were talking about so I edited my post. Well they probably already have a grown but I agree that anyone born before 1986 should be allowed to join that group


----------



## Ironpain

onefate said:


> ATTENTION ALL PEOPLE AGES 15 - 25
> 
> I have created a group specifically for meetups of this age group. It's a lot more organized and user friendly then this thread. So if you're interested in meeting new people then don't be afraid to join.
> 
> http://socialanxiety.blastgroups.com/


What about those older then us. I'm still good for another year if I join the group but what about those a year older then me born in 1985 and before, Well I suppose they already have a group of their own this is a group geared toward Teens and adults in their early to mid 20's.


----------



## nothing to fear

Ironpain said:


> I realized what you were talking about so I edited my post. Well they probably already have a grown but I agree that anyone born before 1986 should be allowed to join that group


Yea.. I'm sure they wouldn't be turned down or refused if they tried to join but I've seen many "older" (mid-20s even) people here express that they don't feel like they fit in because of the younger crowd or they _assume _they wouldn't and are very apprehensive to meet others because they are a bit older. I think it's a shame when people feel unwelcome to meet others because of such minor differences (age, background, etc) since it doesn't necessarily stop people from finding common ground, or even just having an okay time.

Starting a more organized group is a good idea though, and I hope it works out well. I've looked at the SA & Shyness group on meetup.com but I've never been interested enough to go.


----------



## onefate

nothing to fear said:


> Yea.. I'm sure they wouldn't be turned down or refused if they tried to join but I've seen many "older" (mid-20s even) people here express that they don't feel like they fit in because of the younger crowd or they _assume _they wouldn't and are very apprehensive to meet others because they are a bit older. I think it's a shame when people feel unwelcome to meet others because of such minor differences (age, background, etc) since it doesn't necessarily stop people from finding common ground, or even just having an okay time.
> 
> Starting a more organized group is a good idea though, and I hope it works out well. I've looked at the SA & Shyness group on meetup.com but I've never been interested enough to go.


I have thought of this and the only reason why I put an age limit is because it is easier to relate to another similar to your age group. That's not to say that you can't have friends much older or younger then you, its just... easier. Moving on, if someone wants to join who tends to be a bit older, I am not going to flat out say "no." You are always welcomed to join no matter the age. The age thing is just preference, I am not going to be strict on it. I welcome all!

EDIT: And I tried meetup.com but then I found out all organizers have to pay a monthly fee. Plus I wanted the feature that everyone in the group was able to make an event and not just the founders.


----------



## chandavong

I'm going to visit a fellow SASer this sunday and the following monday, we don't have any plans yet but if you guys are up to a casual meet up that would be cool. Sorry for the short notice.


----------



## dullard

Okay, I know Heather (nothing to fear) and I haven't made it to the last few but we are up for something.


----------



## BetaBoy90

This weekend I'd love to do something, I'm unsure if that is too short notice, but I'm thinking you probably have two for shos in me and Matthew


----------



## vicente

When I was at U of T between the ages of 17 and 22, the only social anxiety group nearby had no one my age, only people over 30 who often had kids and family so I was definitely out of place. But I think I would have been comfortable with fellow 20 somethings.

I think a better age group split would be people ages 18-22 (traditional college age people) vs. people working / looking for jobs who are out of school (22 to 29). People under 18 need a different group because society doesn't let them do certain things like go to bars or move away without parents' permission.


----------



## dullard

Edit: I'm a dick =P

I agree with Atticus there below, grouping members by age is a tad ridiculous. Can't we all just get along and let anyone come if they would like to?


----------



## atticusfinch

noo, let's stop putting each other into little boxes - just let it bee!


----------



## dullard

Anyway, what should be the plan for this potential get together?


----------



## onefate

It's not like it matters, no one is joining so I assume people like it this way. Well I tried.


----------



## BetaBoy90

dullard said:


> Anyway, what should be the plan for this potential get together?


Board game place!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dullard

Seconded!!


----------



## purplefruit

BetaBoy90 said:


> Board game place!!!!!!!!!!!


Snakes and Lattes? I went there for another meetup. It's seriously awesome  But Make sure you have the plans solidified and call the previous day to get on the waiting list! It gets packed.



onefate said:


> It's not like it matters, no one is joining so I assume people like it this way. Well I tried.


:bash I hate it when someone tries to have an idea and everyone slams them! Here is some constructive advice for you onefate, if you're trying to get a group of people together maybe change the group title to 18-30. I'm in another group and most of us are between 23-28 so I think people in their mid-late 20s should be included. And the pesky teenagers can't be forgotten, so you gotta put 18. :lol


----------



## nothing to fear

I'm sorry, I really didn't mean to seem like I was slamming it =/. I do really like the idea of making an organized page like that for groups. There's one on meetup.com but it's really big and scary haha. 
onefate - Have you posted about it on other sites/forums? Like depression or anxiety forums (they'd have a lot of people with SA), SA groups or communities on social networking sites (e.g. SA community on LiveJournal), etc.


----------



## BetaBoy90

You guys want to meet up at Boards and Lattes tomorrow or Sunday? I'm sorry if it's short notice, I'm working on weekdays now, so my weekends are entirely open but I can't really do weekdays because I'm so bushed. I'm a competitive Risk player who takes it damn serious if that's any incentive to come.


----------



## chandavong

me and benevolent we're free sunday, it would be cool to meet up, I just had a conversation with him thinking bowlerama near finch station, but if the majority wants board game cafe, then we'll do our best to make it there =)


----------



## onefate

Changed the title and age group. And its alright, I wasn't putting a lot of effort into this anyway. It was more of a side project if anything. If people join then I'll move forward with it but for now it's meh.


----------



## chandavong

board games then ? =)


----------



## chandavong

exposure


----------



## chandavong

Im in The greyhound bus now on The way to Toronto ... City Of dreams.


----------



## BenevolentSun

chandavong said:


> Im in The greyhound bus now on The way to Toronto ... City Of dreams.


Chan da man!


----------



## JFmtl

This summer, i have to visit Toronto :b


----------



## chandavong

Ill be there in an hour


----------



## Saqq

I'll be moving downtown in a month, right near Snakes and Lattes, although I haven't been myself, but another forum I'm part of goes there all the time as one of them works there so I've heard good things (as long as you make an appointment with accurate numbers -- hard for past SA meets in TO -- although we did have a solid run the winter before last! (2012/Avatar owned! Havalina = WRONG ) . If nothing gets done by the time I move in, I'll try to set some up meets up in june-july~ -- board/card games are great for SA from personal experiences. 

We can even pre-drink or something at my house if people want to get those jitters out  or even just play at my house - We have a stack of games here (I have 2 room-mates, both are good friends, one who would love playing with us - he got me/bunch of friends hooked into a lot of board games over the last year)


----------



## EverFlowingSpring

What's everyone up to in Toronto these days?


----------



## BetaBoy90

Nothing! Sorry for the late response, just busy doing nothing, by myself/with myself


----------



## dullard

Nothing! Huzzah!

I have some concerts that I should see during this coming week and then I'm heading to BC until August.


----------



## seafolly

dullard said:


> Nothing! Huzzah!
> 
> I have some concerts that I should see during this coming week and then I'm heading to BC until August.


Hello sir, do you attend concerts often? : )
I ask because I may be shooting a number this summer and would love to have a friendly face around. Not that we've met yet but if I were to say, "Dude! Panicking! GAHHHH!" you may not call 911 like many others. ; D

...not that I tend to say that to anyone but I'm sure you catch my drift. When do you head to BC? (lucky duck)


----------



## EverFlowingSpring

I feel like I'm spending my time wading through an empty life.


----------



## Freeliss

I hear ya luke!


----------



## nickcorona

Rotting away and defecating into one of those adult size diapers at my computer... Save me!


----------



## dullard

Let's see something happen! 


I am in BC at the moment but I'll jump right back in once August rolls around.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Ok, when and where, and what? I'm down, Meyaj I believe is down too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BetaBoy90

^
I recind my offer, I'm taking my awesomeness to another city, time to hit up the Philippines thread!


----------



## wujo

I can't believe y'all! So many fun things going on in the city and nothing's been happening for the past two months? I know everyone here can do spare some time, isn't school out already?


----------



## dullard

Come on guys and gals! You can do it! There is so much going on in the city, I'm sure you can find something that will pull T.O.SASers together. How about throwing together a picnic? I think that would make for a super time.


----------



## seafolly

Agoraphobiiiic!

I don't know how you guys do it. I mean, The Unknown is too scary for me. Not knowing what anyone looks like or having much chat history is too far on the unknown side of things for me.


----------



## BetaBoy90

^
We don't do it, not anymore.


----------



## pita

A random question for all of you:

Know of any places around Yonge and Bloor where one may eat one's bagged lunch in relative peace? I like that skinny park that goes from Charles to Dundonald, but if it rains I want to eat somewhere inside that is not a) the lunch room or b) a ridiculously crowded underground foodcourt. Was thinking maybe the lobby of the Reference Library but I dunno if that'd be weird.


----------



## wujo

pita said:


> A random question for all of you:
> 
> Know of any places around Yonge and Bloor where one may eat one's bagged lunch in relative peace? I like that skinny park that goes from Charles to Dundonald, but if it rains I want to eat somewhere inside that is not a) the lunch room or b) a ridiculously crowded underground foodcourt. Was thinking maybe the lobby of the Reference Library but I dunno if that'd be weird.


The Cumberland Terrace food court was usually pretty barren the times that I've been there, although I admit I've never stopped by during a weekday lunch rush.


----------



## beanut

anyone in the simcoe county area?


----------



## saffant

Any meetups still scheduled?


----------



## BetaBoy90

Nothing I know of, but I don't really talk much with many T.O members. I'll put it out there though, if anyone ever wanted to set something up I'd definitely have interest in going, this time I'll even pay for my self.


----------



## R0b01

I'll be up for a meetup if someone plans something


----------



## Nameless

I haven't posted here in a while. How's everyone doing?


----------



## dullard

I don't know about everyone else but I'm super! Fun times. I hope you guys are having fun in the sun and heat =P I'd definitely be up for organising something once I'm back. I won't half-*** it either (I can be bad for that)!

Edit: I think pool sounds super!


----------



## Freeliss

How's the toronto peeps doing!? Enjoying the lovely weather??
Fill me in guys


----------



## saffant

Pool is cool.

EDIT:


Freeliss said:


> How's the toronto peeps doing!? Enjoying the lovely weather??
> Fill me in guys


Freeliss was too cool for us :/
Doin it up in Montreal eh?

jk


----------



## Freeliss

Hahahah nah, I just missed it here . God it's extremely hot! Don't know how torontos treating u guys


----------



## R0b01

Freeliss said:


> Hahahah nah, I just missed it here . God it's extremely hot! Don't know how torontos treating u guys


My a/c in car broke...been a long week driving to school, I had to buy a bag of ice today to keep on my head while driving:lol


----------



## Saqq

Vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvarunnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

edit: long time since I've been here too - I'm down for something other than the green room, f that place :yes

edit2: chutes and ladders maybe? Settlers of Catan/Apples to Apples would be fun. We can play at my house too if people want, bloor/ossington area -- beer on tap in the living room


----------



## Nameless

Saqq said:


> Vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvarunnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
> 
> edit: long time since I've been here too - I'm down for something other than the green room, f that place :yes




how are ya buddy?


----------



## dullard

Snakes and Lattes? That would be fun. I still think the Green Room is super, I'll never understand what you have against it =P


----------



## Ironpain

I'd set something up myself but I'm strapped for cash, I have to pay for rent etc, plus even if I did have money to burn I have a trip coming up in Nov, unless it was just to hang out you know talk and shoot the breeze so to speak, that's easy enough it's buying beers and going to restaurants that's a problem but I'm sure there are people in the Toronto area who don't want to do that. Anyone in Toronto play Basketball or Baseball or even soccer? If nobody has anything to do I'd welcome a game of basketball ladies welcome. Only problem there is we have to find a court and we also don't want people coming out of there way just for a basketball game. 

I'd really like to get out there and see some cultural events by the Lakeshore we could meet at Union station for example I'm just throwing idea's out there up to you guys, as I said I wish I could hang out and enjoy a drink or a movie (I mean a movie is not that expensive as long as people are willing to bring their own money for popcorn etc; 

If anyone's interested I'm Chad for those who don't know me, just pm me if your interested in going to a movie or if you have a basketball and live in the Scarborough area if you know a court let me know and will shoot a few hoops just something to bring us together. 

Hopefully somebodies interested in going Downtown and catching something down there but it will have to be Next week if anything.


----------



## dullard

Heather and I are almost back in Toronto. How does a get together this Friday, August 12 sound? Would anyone be up for afternoon burritos? Perhaps Big Fat Burrito in Kensington Market. There are so many fantastic burrito places in Toronto.


----------



## fanatic203

I'm almost back in Toronto too! In fact I'll be in Toronto this Saturday and Sunday, but unfortunately I don't think I'll have time to meet up with you guys  But I would be interested in a meetup sometime between August 29 and September 8. Hmm?


----------



## seafolly

Welp, I apparently have a photopass to Miracle Fortress tomorrow night with a +1. I found out ten minutes ago. :um Sooo I may be in need of a buddy if anyone's interested. I'd have to be pressed up against the stage and darting around a lot so it wouldn't be a very good social meet but hey, free music for you. Bonus points to those willing to hold a lens or two while I switch 'em up. 

(I'm not even sure I'll be able to make it as I have a final exam earlier that day and may be wiped but thought I'd toss it out there anyway :b )


----------



## Relapse

How long has this thread been active? >.>
So THIS is where the Toronto people have been planning meets!
I'd love to drop by if another one is ever planned.


----------



## Ironpain

Something came up for me last weekend so even if I could have come I wasn't able to and right now my job fell through so financially I'm strapped but I will check for more meet ups to see which one I might be able to come to. The last night time I met up with anyone here was 2 years ago if not earlier. We need a good way to let each other know who we are otherwise it becomes confusing unless we already know the person. We should just say what we're going to be wearing.

I look forward to the opportunity to meet up with you again.


----------



## Ironpain

Relapse said:


> How long has this thread been active? >.>
> So THIS is where the Toronto people have been planning meets!
> I'd love to drop by if another one is ever planned.


Hey where about in the GTA are you from?


----------



## nothing to fear

I'm up for a meet-up sometime soon... Maybe in the next couple weeks before some of us go back to school? (I don't want to have to plan it though, heh.)


----------



## fanatic203

Ironpain said:


> The last night time I met up with anyone here was 2 years ago if not earlier.


Ironpain, you've only been here a year. That meetup was one year ago. You caused quite a ruckus, lol.


----------



## Ironpain

fanatic203 said:


> Ironpain, you've only been here a year. That meetup was one year ago. You caused quite a ruckus, lol.


 OH that was a year ago oh wow yes I'm sorry I completely Forgot that wow. Thanks for letting me know Catherine.


----------



## dullard

How does something on Wednesday the 31st sound? 

If people are busy, when would be a good date within the next week or so?


----------



## BetaBoy90

I'm going away for two weeks, starting on Sunday, but before, and definitely after I'll be down for some staring contests with SAS members.


----------



## fanatic203

I am available the 31st


----------



## fanatic203

I have an idea! How about we go to the CNE? I'm not available Saturday and Sunday, so it would have to be tomorrow or Monday.

I'm heading back to Waterloo on the 11th and I'd like to hang out with you guys before then.


----------



## nothing to fear

I'd like to do something buuuut I'm not too keen on the CNE.... I went a couple weeks ago ($5 after 5pm some weekdays) and it was so incredibly loud and busy, it was very overwhelming and I found it really hard to talk. I'm trying to think of other things to do, it's been ages since my last meet-up....


----------



## nothing to fear

Snakes and Lattes? We may have to reserve a table in advance.

I bought Settlers of Catan a while ago and still haven't opened it, so it'd be cool if we could find somewhere to play that. I don't know where though....


----------



## fanatic203

To be honest, I don't like games... We can just go with the traditional restaurant meetup. But if other people want to go to snakes and lattes, that's fine too.


----------



## talkswithkeyboard

fanatic203 said:


> I have an idea! How about we go to the CNE? I'm not available Saturday and Sunday, so it would have to be tomorrow or Monday.
> 
> I'm heading back to Waterloo on the 11th and I'd like to hang out with you guys before then.


Darn, I wish I knew someone here would want to go, I ended up going with my parents on Wednesday because my friend bailed. You could have saved me from that terrible deep-fried Snickers bar. lol

On the topic of the CNE, I'm a huge coaster fan. I was wondering if anyone would want to go to Canada's Wonderland with me in the fall. It's never busy and they've dropped the admission prices in the past during this time. Send me a PM if you're interested... or if you just want to chat. My inbox has been lonely lately.


----------



## dullard

Okay, we are totally going to meet up tomorrow night at 7pm. Yonge and Dundas, just outside of Jack Astor's inside of the mall (the mall on the north side of the square with the AMC). 

This is happening.


----------



## dullard

It totally happened.

Okay, I know this is a long shot but would anyone be up for a bit of a photo walk with me some time during the next week or so? If this might be your sort of thing, let me know! There are a lot of places to check out. 

Crazy photo skills and pro cameras are not even necessary, just an enjoyment of photography and perhaps a desire for burritos.


----------



## fanatic203

Yay for things happening!

I would totally go for that if I was still in Toronto. I take a lot of pictures.


----------



## GunnyHighway

Hmmm. I've never heard of such a thing as a photo walk, but it sounds interesting. I may be able to make my way down to Toronto if it sounds like something I could handle. I do like photography and walking (arguable), but definitely lack a lot of skills.


----------



## dullard

It would be super if you could! I've joined a few photography forums and they have photo walks... but I haven't gone on one because I figured I'd embarrass myself =P With photography, a person is always learning. I imagine most everybody has more skill than I do but I just keep plugging away, hahaha.

Where to go, I am not sure but there is always something if you keep your eyes open.

With the weather changing, everything becoming cooler it is the perfect time for this sort of thing. I imagine it would make for a good outing.


----------



## seafolly

I've tried Flickr for photo walks but the Toronto groups seem kinda dead except for one...and everyone seems about double my age. : / 

Er, let me see how I survive the flight back to Toronto (I'm in Virginia) tomorrow night. Agoraphobia and traveling solo are a lethal combination.


----------



## GunnyHighway

seafolly said:


> I've tried Flickr for photo walks but the Toronto groups seem kinda dead except for one...and everyone seems about double my age. : /


I think the age thing has a lot to do with older people probably having a lot more spare time/money to put into something like photography. (Although that's definitely changed lately)

I'm interested though. I'm kind of busy with work, although I'm usually off Tuesdays and Wednesdays.


----------



## dullard

Yeah, that is another thing that sort of disuaded me from going to those meets.. I feel that I would be a bit more comfortable with people closer to my age. 

Seeing that you're off these days, how does an afternoon/evening next Tuesday or Wednesday sound? Would anyone else be up for this? I have a few ideas for locations, I am completely open to suggestions as well.


----------



## GunnyHighway

I know just about nothing about Toronto besides getting from Brampton to the Union GO station. All the details would be up to you and any others who may be coming. (I'd really hope more could come, I'm pretty quiet for just a two person thing.) 

As for a day, I'd have to get to you on that. They're changing my normal working time at work, so I might actually end up with Tues/Wed/Thurs off.


----------



## dullard

Sure thing! I am hoping there will be more interest. I think nothing to fear might come, I will see what I can do  Well, the places that have come to mind are the old standbys. High Park, Beaches, Kensington Market, etc.. I will keep thinking and would love to hear ideas from others.


----------



## GunnyHighway

So I believe I'm good for either Tuesday, Wednesday or Thursday. Any more people interested or anything?


----------



## nothing to fear

Wednesday works for me.


----------



## dullard

Let's go!

Wednesday. 4PM. High Park Station. 

I figured that this is one of the easiest unique locations to get to (does that make sense?). Is anyone interested in coming on the photo walk? Afterward we might be able to grab something to eat somewhere on Bloor.

Anyone there would understand a person not wanting to be in front of a lens =P


----------



## GunnyHighway

...care to show me where that is on Google maps? I'm pretty damn lost when it comes to Toronto. If it's not the ACC, Molson Amphitheatre, Sound Academy or Union Station, I have no clue!


----------



## dullard

I am not sure which method you'd use to get into town but here is a map from Union station to High Park. link to map. If your route takes you past Kipling station, it would be that much quicker.


----------



## Zeeshan

What exactly are you guys planning?


----------



## dullard

A photo walk! =) Perhaps some food if people are up for it.


----------



## Zeeshan

Whats a photo walk?


----------



## dullard

A photo walk is where a group of people walk and take photos.


----------



## Zeeshan

dullard said:


> A photo walk is where a group of people walk and take photos.


:get

Why?


----------



## GunnyHighway

Zeeshan said:


> :get
> 
> Why?


For fun! To get out, get some exercise I guess too. (I need that especially :blank)


----------



## Zeeshan

Cool


----------



## rosettas stoned

Week days are no good for me >_<


----------



## Zeeshan

Hey you guys wanna start a fight club?


----------



## GunnyHighway

PiscesVixen said:


> The photo walk sounds interesting, and I have a camera that takes decent pictures. I've never been to High Park before, but I do know where it is and how to get there, but I think I might be stuck at work around the 4 PM time frame...


When would work for you?

I'm looking at transit schedules right now, trying to figure out when I'd have to leave and whatnot.


----------



## dullard

^Totally. The more the merrier!


----------



## dullard

Including you, five people have expressed an interest. Thirty minutes to an hour isn't a big change at all. 

How does 5 PM at High Park station sound? To be more specific, how about outside of the High Park Avenue entrance.


----------



## GunnyHighway

We need to exchange cell numbers or something, for the Toronto-impaired. (Me!)


----------



## dullard

Sure, is text alright with you? My cell number is 250-566-1408.


----------



## GunnyHighway

This looks like what's going to be easiest for me. I don't mind getting there a little early if it means I'll have less chance of getting lost!

Text is a-ok by me. I've got unlimited incoming and a crapload of outgoing that I never use.


----------



## Rizo

This sounds interesting, I woudln't mind coming if I wasn't in Waterloo for university


----------



## dullard

There is always the possibility of something along these lines happening again in the future. Let's hope for decent weather.


----------



## Zeeshan

dullard said:


> Sure, is text alright with you? My cell number is 250-566-1408.


Troll Alert Troll Alert

That is not an Ontario number

lol

Just kidding, I will come when you guys want to

:hyper

or

:cup


----------



## GunnyHighway

So, who's confirmed so far?


----------



## dullard

Zeeshan said:


> Troll Alert Troll Alert
> 
> That is not an Ontario number
> 
> lol
> 
> Just kidding, I will come when you guys want to
> 
> :hyper
> 
> or
> 
> :cup


I don't get it, heh. I think a coffee time would be good. Yes, it is my BC number. I haven't switched it over yet.



GunnyHighway said:


> So, who's confirmed so far?


Well, it's still only you, nothing to fear and I. The other people I was talking to haven't confirmed. I'm still totally up for it but if it doesn't happen we can plan for another day when more people can make it.


----------



## GunnyHighway

I guess we should have looked at the weather, eh? I thought about it at work on Sunday and forgot by the time I got home :b Should we call it off and reschedule? Don't really like the idea of getting my camera soaked.

http://www.theweathernetwork.com/ne...t_ontario_200911?ref=ccbox_weather_topstories


----------



## seafolly

Am I the only weirdo who likes cloudy days and detests bright sun for photo ops? 

As soon as I can get on that TTC solo, I'll be in for a photo walk. (yep, still very agoraphobic) My daily triumph is walking the dog for a few blocks.  I really hope you guys go though, and post whatever you take!


----------



## GunnyHighway

seafolly said:


> Am I the only weirdo who likes cloudy days and detests bright sun for photo ops?
> 
> As soon as I can get on that TTC solo, I'll be in for a photo walk. (yep, still very agoraphobic) My daily triumph is walking the dog for a few blocks.  I really hope you guys go though, and post whatever you take!


I like cloudy, I just don't like thunder storms. :afr


----------



## seafolly

Fair enough. ;D Though umbrellas are very handy! I've also been known to wrap my camera in a bag to get some rain shots - they're really cool to freeze when they hit the ground.


----------



## dullard

It sounds like it's a long way for GunnyHighway and Pisces Vixen. I totally understand not wanting to make the trip for a walk during potential thunder storms. I like cloudy days too, the light is nice and diffused. Going out around 5 PM on a sunny day is super too though with the sun low in the sky and all. I will probably take my camera out today, it is loaded with some medium speed black and white. I probably won't make the hour long trip to High Park but it should be great anyway.

Oh dang, agoraphobia is tough. Still, getting out with the dog is a super step =) I'd really like to get a photo walk going one day.

edit: haha, I was slow in typing =P


----------



## GunnyHighway

Ahhh, I literally just texted you as you posted. Whoops.



seafolly said:


> Fair enough. ;D Though umbrellas are very handy! I've also been known to wrap my camera in a bag to get some rain shots - they're really cool to freeze when they hit the ground.


Hmm, maybe I'll give this a shot at home. I don't really like taking risks with my equipment since I can't really afford to replace it :b Umbrella + bag sounds pretty safe though. I guess I'll do some looking online for that.


----------



## seafolly

@Gunny 



 (try skipping to 9 minutes, haha)

Dullard, you're a film shooter? Awesome. I'm digital but am toying with the idea of getting a Canon AE-1. I actually have my great grandfather's Kodak No. 1A Autographic Special sitting here but I'm not sure if I can get it to take 120 film. Plus...can you imagine how many stares I'd get?

A photo walk is a great personal goal for me.  Er, with people I've never met, ha. If you guys ever head to the Lawrence and Yonge area you'd be rather likely to lure me out!


----------



## BetaBoy90

*click* *click*


----------



## dullard

Yeah, I shoot film almost exclusively. I definitely think an AE-1 would be a super purchase. I recently picked up an AT-1 from ebay with a 28mm 2.8 for $20, everything is just as it should be. I imagine that old Autographic wants to be set up for 120, it would be amazing to use it after it has spent such a long time sitting on shelves. You are right about the stares though.. it's the stares that have made me leave my Rolleicord and Polaroid 450 at home far more often than I'd like =P

I've mostly just milled about about on Yonge and Lawrence without exploring the surrounding area. I don't know what there would be to check out. I've heard that Edwards Gardens is pretty nice. (not entirely sure how close that is, heh.)


----------



## pita

^
Edwards Gardens is really cool. About 25 minutes by bus from either Yonge and Eglinton or Yonge and Lawrence (would recommend the former, myself, as the Lawrence bus is not too regular).


----------



## seafolly

dullard said:


> Yeah, I shoot film almost exclusively. I definitely think an AE-1 would be a super purchase. I recently picked up an AT-1 from ebay with a 28mm 2.8 for $20, everything is just as it should be. I imagine that old Autographic wants to be set up for 120, it would be amazing to use it after it has spent such a long time sitting on shelves. You are right about the stares though.. it's the stares that have made me leave my Rolleicord and Polaroid 450 at home far more often than I'd like =P
> 
> I've mostly just milled about about on Yonge and Lawrence without exploring the surrounding area. I don't know what there would be to check out. I've heard that Edwards Gardens is pretty nice. (not entirely sure how close that is, heh.)


Nice! I've heard it can be tampered with to fit the 120 but only particular models as I think there was more than one (this is the second). I kind of got it stuck though...the bellows resist which is fine, I won't force them, but...it won't go back in now. :um Oops. I'm taking it down to River Street to see if a guy there can develop what's inside. Goal of next week!

Man I'm watching eBay like a hawk for the Rollie. Best looking camera, in my opinion, and the results are just as good as digital but have that ineffable film quality that is pretty dang hard for Photoshop to duplicate. Assuming this photo walk happens, I hope you bring that to model.  I really wanted a Polaroid buuut the cost of film squashed that dream. Even with the Impossible Project. : /

Alexander Muir is here but the square footage isn't much I'm afraid. I like the Chatsworth ravine but that too is a little small to make a trip out of it. In the end it'll be me that has to cave and find you guys.


----------



## dullard

I really hope we can round up a few people for a photo walk. I was recently given a complete enlarging setup by some generous strangers, I am really itching to put it to good use. The cost of using a Polaroid camera is actually pretty reasonable if you're willing to shoot old-style pull and peel packfilm (currently made by Fuji). That is why I use my 450 more than my SX-70 =P.


----------



## GunnyHighway

I'm still up for it. It looks like I'll be in Toronto on the 15th for a meetup on another forum. So pretty much any Tues/Wed/Thurs would do, or a Saturday other than the 15th. (That date isn't 100% yet though, currently being voted upon.)


----------



## dullard

I hope everyone has had a nice weekend  I would like to propose a nice dinner get together for this coming Friday. How does this sound?

Victory Cafe (near Bathurst and Bloor). Friday, September 7th at 6PM. We could meet outside of Bathurst station . Victory Cafe's in a nice location, they make a mean macaroni and cheese (the entire menu looks tasty), and their drink menu is good.

Here is a link to their website. http://www.victorycafe.ca/


----------



## dullard

Goodness I am a slow poster haha. I think a photo walk would be great. I should send a few PMs to see if we can agree on a date.


----------



## GunnyHighway

Something like a photo walk ending up at somewhere to eat for dinner sounds like a pretty good day. We definitely need a day where we can get as many people as possible, and when the weather is going to co-operate :b


----------



## dullard

*coughcough*


----------



## fanatic203

I might be available for such a thing, though Saturday would be preferable.


----------



## dullard

Let's call it Saturday then  Saturday the 8th, 7PM outside of Bathurst station. The open space just outside of the door near the news paper boxes. Let's go!


----------



## GunnyHighway

Just before I do something stupid and end up at the wrong place, am I looking at the proper directions?


----------



## dullard

Yes, those directions take you straight there. Victory Cafe is really close to Bathurst station, it's just around the corner from Honest Ed's.


----------



## GunnyHighway

Sweet. What's the fare for the subway? I know GO is $6.90, Brampton Transit is covered by bus tickets. (I'm really terrible when it comes to Toronto. I still need to figure out getting home :blank )


----------



## dullard

TTC adult fare is $3 and $10 for 4 tokens. I don't know anything about schedules westward, I've never actually ridden a GO bus or train.


----------



## GunnyHighway

The Go Bus is the easy one, taken it many times. Georgetown bus from Union, stops about 7 minutes away from my house. TTC is tricky for me. I'm sure if I got extremely lost there's always taxis.


----------



## fanatic203

Which door? Don't most subway stations have more than one exit?


----------



## dullard

As far as I remember, there is just the one big main exit onto Bathurst St. Here is a street view  link


----------



## dullard

This one is just a get together, I hope to get a photo walk going some time soon though. 

Oh, if there is a photo walk some time, I could lend film cameras to people who might need one. I have quite a few and they are all capable of great results  It would be no problem at all, they were all quite inexpensive and I want them to be put to good use.


----------



## GunnyHighway

Even if it's not a photo walk I'll be bringing my camera :b Of course, no pictures of anybody if they don't want. I just don't get out of Brampton a lot so I like to take pictures.


----------



## dullard

I was planning to be in town saturday afternoon anyway to take photos, would anyone be up for a bit of a pre-meetup photo walk? =P

Is anyone else interested in the get together this Saturday? It is a lovely restaurant and everybody is welcome


----------



## kos

I didn't want to make a new thread so I'm posting this here. I'm from Kingston and currently living here right now with my parents. All my friends have moved on and I'm currently upemployed. Would anyone be interested in going to the movies with me? or perhaps another event? I'm not really talkative anymore, I'm probably going to be nervous, but I need to try something. I've been a recluse for a couple months now and it's getting pretty bad. I'm working with a therapist and we decided a step towards my recovery would be trying to meet people from this website. 

So if anyone in the Kingston area wants to do something or if there is a group in Kingston that already gets together than PLEASE pm me. Thank you very much.


----------



## dullard

Hey guys! It is looking like there will be a pretty decent turnout. Last I heard, it sounds like there will be six of us  If anyone else wants to join in, the more the merrier =D We will be meeting outside of Bathurst station's main entrance at 7PM. 

My cell number is 250-566-1408.. and I can only communicate via text =P Short description of my appearance, I am tallish, I have a beard, brown hair and I will likely have a camera strapped to me.


----------



## GunnyHighway

dullard said:


> Hey guys! It is looking like there will be a pretty decent turnout. Last I heard, it sounds like there will be six of us  If anyone else wants to join in, the more the merrier =D We will be meeting outside of Bathurst station's main entrance at 7PM.
> 
> My cell number is 250-566-1408.. and I can only communicate via text =P Short description of my appearance, I am tallish, I have a beard, brown hair and I will likely have a camera strapped to me.


Six?! Awesome. That's better than I was expecting. I'll also have a camera, depending on the weather I'll probaly be in my leather jacket, so that plus my super long hair makes me an easy person to find. I'll be there 20 minutes early according to Google maps.


----------



## GunnyHighway

So, I need to leave in 15 minutes and Dullard isn't answering his phone. Is this still 100% for sure still on?

EDIT

Every damn time I post about him not answering he answers :b I guess I'll be leaving shortly then.


----------



## dullard

I had a good time tonight  It was super meeting you GunnyHighway and PiscesVixen. I hope everyone makes their way home alright.


----------



## GunnyHighway

Well, I'm home in one piece. PiscesVixen got off the bus a bit earlier than me, but I'm sure she made it home alright. Fun night everyone, still don't like Toronto but walking around at night was interesting.

And yeah, I realized I got off at the wrong stop on the subway, (and her as well, thanks to me :blank ) I thought there was a transfer there at the Spadina stop to the one towards Union. Whoops!


----------



## dullard

Heh, yeah, we were wondering about that. You can get to the north-south train through Spadina station but it is a bit of a walk through a long hallway. Good to hear that your trip went smoothly other than that train change.


----------



## sparkationsgirl

Hey there,

I had fun on Saturday seeing all of you guys. It was good meeting new faces and seeing old faces. I was just wondering, does anyone want to meet up for board games sometime soon?


----------



## dullard

Oh my, I missed this post. I would definitely be up for board games. My schedule is pretty wide open.


----------



## GunnyHighway

Yeah, I'm up for that. Tues-Thurs and Saturdays should work for me.


----------



## talkswithkeyboard

Is it that Snakes and Lattes place? Or is someone just bringing Monopoly to Nathan Phillips? 

I'd really like to challenge myself and actually drag myself to one of these things.


----------



## Asdf005

why should we take photos of each other ? wtf?


----------



## dullard

That isn't what happens during photo walks. People get together with the common goal of taking photos. Sometimes it is a better time doing it with others than walking about on your own. Being an SAS photo walk I doubt there would be many if any photos of members. =P


----------



## sparkationsgirl

How about we get together sometime during a saturday or sunday to play board games? There is snakes and lattes, but we can also play at Hart House, at the U of T St. George Campus.


----------



## seafolly

Hey guys! Sorry I missed the photo walk, I had a friend staying for a few weeks all the way from Portugal and there just was not enough time in a day, haha. So you MIGHT get this agoraphobic girl on a subway but a bus...? I'll walk.


----------



## dullard

Good news everyone! 

I'm sure there will be Halloween parties going on but I think Saturday would be a super day for a High Park photo walk. The weather forecast is looking like it will be a perfect autumn day!


----------



## seafolly

I actually did a photo shoot in High Park last Saturday.  There are huge piles of leaves and some nice colourful trees in more protected areas. It took forever to get there though. But the couple was paying me $100 so you find a way. 



(I had a friend come with me to get through that subway bit :b)


Anyway I'm currently up north heading back to Toronto on Sunday. If you guys are into music, check out Blitzen Trapper at Sonic Boom - they're playing free and just ask for a non-perishable food item. I'm going to try and get there for their casual performance but will for sure be around to shoot the main event that evening. So...in short I miss you again. :um


----------



## dullard

Haha that is definitely incentive to go out and shoot. There is no interest at all in this photo walk so I imagine it isn't happening. I will still likely be going, I hope I can make it to High Park while it is still light out, heh. There will be a photo walk some time in the future... I suppose we just have to find something that more people can get to easily.

I will definitely try to make it to the free performance, canned food in hand. It has been a while since I listened to anything by them though haha. Heather and I are about to head out to the Chad Vangaalen show tonight. I hear that Jennifer Castle is opening so it is looking like it will be a good evening out.


----------



## seafolly

Oh that sounds fun! Odd I wasn't assigned to that - he's right up this magazine's alley. I should be grateful though with all this work I have to get done, haha. My making it to the day performance totally depends on getting three assignments finished and wrapping up the edits from a maternity shoot. :afr I think I can do it...!

Anyway no rush for a photo walk. Any season works! Besides, the leaves have mostly fallen. I really had to pump up the temperature in last week's photos to make it look a little more alive. It's an odd time of year for light. 

I hope to see you two tomorrow! 

Edit: Two assignments complete, the last is 2/3 finished...with an hour and a half to go I think I'm out for Sonic Boom.  Oddly enough I'm still waiting to hear from BT's publicist but I'm assuming it's still a go.


----------



## fanatic203

Hi everyone! I'll be in Toronto between December 17 and January 7. Wanna meet up and spread some holiday cheer? lol


----------



## phoenixwright

I am down for a gathering. I am in the suburbs (Mississauga) though. But I can make my way downtown.


----------



## dullard

I think it sounds like a super idea.


----------



## fanatic203

Yay!... Um, December 23?


----------



## dullard

It seems a little close to the holiday but I don't have anything going on that day, I would definitely be up for something that day. If we get a few people.. maybe a teeny gift exchange?


----------



## Hello22

I dont want to go off topic here as i know this is for meet-ups, but i'm thinking of heading to Canada (Toronto) during the summer, for a year anyway. 

I would like to hear any advice about living there, or pros/cons, could you please PM me, if you have the time? I might start a thread later about it, but too lazy right now :b 

Anyways back to the topic


----------



## fanatic203

Whoops, dullard, I totally missed your post the last six days. But there doesn't seem to be interest  Open to all!  I could message the same people I've been doing the last couple times but I feel like I'm bothering them, especially if they don't even go on SAS anymore.

I don't think I have any advice about living in Toronto, other than I know it costs a lot more than other cities in Ontario.


----------



## captainpakko

hi toronto peeps~. i'm just a new member and noticed this toronto thread ^^).


----------



## Forestwalker

Happy New Year Everyone! ^Welcome to SAS captainpakko :wel


----------



## Yeezus92

so so cold


----------



## mrbojangles

Hi guys, I'll likely be traveling to Toronto for a few days in early April, and I was wondering if there was anyone in here that could give me advice on where to stay, what to see, where to eat, the best ways to get around, etc? Thanks.


----------



## Ironpain

mrbojangles said:


> Hi guys, I'll likely be traveling to Toronto for a few days in early April, and I was wondering if there was anyone in here that could give me advice on where to stay, what to see, where to eat, the best ways to get around, etc? Thanks.


I live in Toronto but believe me when I tell you in spite of living here my entire life I have very limited experience traveling my own city, yes I've been downtown and taken the ttc and subway and I've been to places in my life time but honestly I've never really explored so you might want to find someone who can really help you but I'll try my best.

Places I would recommend.

St. Lawrence Market
Visit our Department stores, Like The Eaton Center, The Bay, York dale mall (if you do drive please don't go to York dale trying a holiday season lol) Queen Street West, Kensington Market, St. Lawrence Market, five Chinatowns, Little Italy along St. Clair West, the Greek community along "The Danforth," Little Portugal at Dundas and Bathurst Streets, and Gerrard India Bazaar at Gerrard and Greenwood.

There's Harbour front, Ontario Place, Rogers Center, The CN Tower, The Rom (you can get a pass) Royal Ontario Museum. Canada's Wonderland (but it's winter time now lol so uhm yeah but just putting that out there. You can visit Center Island, The Beaches, Toronto Zoo. Some of these places I have only been to as a kid and others I have had the chance to see after many many years.

Restaurants- 360 in Downtown Toronto, Hiro Sushi

BURGERS
Allen's, 143 Danforth Ave.

Tutti Matti, 364 Adelaide St. W.

I'm sure there are people who can point you to much better restaurants lol

We have East Side Mario's, the Golden Griddle for Breakfast, We have Wild Wing if your interested in Wings, There's Poppy eyes chicken, depends where you go in Toronto but yeah there are many more places that others can tell you about here. The Best way to get around is by TTC and Subway, If you drive I can't help you but TTC, Subway, Street car (ah street car not so much I am not very experienced on that) but with the TTC There's The Yonge and University Spadina line, The Bloor and Danforth Line, (I don't know where your going to be though) but those are your two main subway lines.


----------



## EverFlowingSpring

No gathering going on?

Why does Toronto feel so empty even with all these people? Does anyone want to talk? Even penpals? Anyone out there?


----------



## Ironpain

EverFlowingSpring said:


> No gathering going on?
> 
> Why does Toronto feel so empty even with all these people? Does anyone want to talk? Even penpals? Anyone out there?


How you doing? Haven't looked at your profile, what part of Toronto you live in man? I'm in the North York area, We Toronto peeps we out here, Do you have FB? I don't use my messenger much anymore been so busy with other things hardly have time for it. Hey I'd be happy to talk to a fellow Torontonian, born and raised here. You originally from Toronto, I'm Chad.


----------



## Ironpain

Anybody here in the west end of Toronto, Scarborough, North York? Hey if you are, I recently joined a social anxiety group that meets at 36 Eglinton Ave West
just across from the Yonge and Eglinton station. Next week we are going to The Duke of Kent Bar, it's every Saturday from 4pm-6pm and we go to the Bagel shop after, if your interested in joining this group please contact me via private message. If you can please consider joining, you don't have to come every Saturday.


----------



## seafolly

Yep, North York. But my main issue isn't so much social anxiety, it's panic disorder with agoraphobia so that's why I've been such a chicken. I wonder if agoraphobic groups meet in the area? I'll bet the attendance is low.


----------



## phoenixwright

I thought people with agoraphobia had trouble leaving their home at all. I guess that's not always the case and that there is a spectrum of how debilitating it is for individual people. I was a Psychology major but I never really studied agoraphobia specifically.

Reading about agoraphobia, I see that it's really about fearing to be in situations where there would be "no escape" in the event of a panic attack. Or if you'd put yourself in a situation where it would be potentially embarrassing to have a panic attack.


----------



## seafolly

phoenixwright said:


> I thought people with agoraphobia had trouble leaving their home at all. I guess that's not always the case and that there is a spectrum of how debilitating it is for individual people. I was a Psychology major but I never really studied agoraphobia specifically.
> 
> Reading about agoraphobia, I see that it's really about fearing to be in situations where there would be "no escape" in the event of a panic attack. Or if you'd put yourself in a situation where it would be potentially embarrassing to have a panic attack.


Yep that's me! My comfort zone extends to the front yard of the apartment building - once I'm on the sidewalk it's a whole other ballgame. :teeth Being trapped is a huge issue and it's rarely a physical trap, but being in a lecture and not being able to leave for fear of the prof being disturbed, etc. I don't fear people though. It's the panic attack I fear. After ten years of this it's become a vicious cycle. I'm just as likely to get an attack in an empty field as I am downtown during rush hour. *nutsy* I'm working on it with CBT but the therapist is having trouble rewiring my brain to think, "Fainting would be just fine!"


----------



## BachelorFrog

I'm from Toronto. Up in this thread.


----------



## phoenixwright

seafolly said:


> Yep that's me! My comfort zone extends to the front yard of the apartment building - once I'm on the sidewalk it's a whole other ballgame. :teeth Being trapped is a huge issue and it's rarely a physical trap, but being in a lecture and not being able to leave for fear of the prof being disturbed, etc. I don't fear people though. It's the panic attack I fear. After ten years of this it's become a vicious cycle. I'm just as likely to get an attack in an empty field as I am downtown during rush hour. *nutsy* I'm working on it with CBT but the therapist is having trouble rewiring my brain to think, "Fainting would be just fine!"


A woman fainted at a concert I went to. I certainly didn't think she was a freak or anything. You shouldn't concern yourself with people who would judge you for having a panic attack. Easier said than done though. I worry a lot about being judged.


----------



## seafolly

It sounds nuts but I'm not too worried about what others think. I'm more worried about hitting my head (it's happened) and well, getting mugged, haha. Also, people have a tendency to call 911 when that happened which is unnecessary and only ticks off the paramedics when they realize it was just a panic attack but when I'm down I can't do much about other's actions. : / But I'm working with my service dog in training to make those situations more bearable. So if I do show up to one of these things, well, I may have her in tow.


----------



## phoenixwright

seafolly said:


> It sounds nuts but I'm not too worried about what others think. I'm more worried about hitting my head (it's happened) and well, getting mugged, haha. Also, people have a tendency to call 911 when that happened which is unnecessary and only ticks off the paramedics when they realize it was just a panic attack but when I'm down I can't do much about other's actions. : / But I'm working with my service dog in training to make those situations more bearable. So if I do show up to one of these things, well, I may have her in tow.


Yeah I can understand why you'd feel a lot of distress taking that into account. That is awful. You'd think that the paramedics would be more understanding and empathetic though. Yeah it does cost the government money every time there is a "false alarm". But you can't expect bystanders to know that it was a panic attack. There are plenty of possible causes for fainting.


----------



## seafolly

Oh yeah I never blame them (or anyone) it's just a situation I much prefer to avoid! Most folks with anxiety dislike the spotlight and fainting makes one heck of a spotlight.


----------



## dullard

Sooooo, anyone up for doing something sometime?


----------



## tohellandback

woo! Toronto! There's a lot of us here! I've probably seen some of you guys walkin' around  With your pretty faces


----------



## phoenixwright

You guys should join us (Chad won't be there this Saturday) this Saturday at 4 pm at the Toronto SA support group. If you haven't been already. 36 Eglinton Ave W. We're going to the Duke of Kent Pub afterwards.


----------



## LxHi

Haha wow, didn't know there was decent toronto community on this site.


----------



## Ironpain

phoenixwright said:


> You guys should join us (Chad won't be there this Saturday) this Saturday at 4 pm at the Toronto SA support group. If you haven't been already. 36 Eglinton Ave W. We're going to the Duke of Kent Pub afterwards.


Hey what happened last week man, (The Clean version please we have minors jk) but yeah what did you guys talk about in the group? Duke Duke Duke of Kent, did Adam talk about New York again lol ? How's Joe, Big Chris and Rob? haha I don't really have to ask you how Kelly is, can ask her that myself. Yeah was at a memorial service, got back after 4 but I had my uncle, his wife and my cousin over so I couldn't come out there even if I wanted to, besides I was tired.


----------



## Ironpain

Thanks for spreading the word Chris. What Chris said, Join us Saturday's, 4pm at the mood disorder clinc. Chris gave you the address, we're on the 6th floor, I'll be the guy standing outside the doors naked (jk that's a really disturbing image) 

The easiest way to find the place if your scared of getting lost, is to google map it, bus directions from where you live and the address of the place 36 Eglinton Ave West. Come down, Chris and Kelly from here are the only two people so far, I'm trying to recruit some more people but no one seems interested.

If you have any questions about the group, see the support forum, I've posted a detailed message about the group. Hey and if you're not sure who's from SAS, do the hokey pokey and turn yourself around that's what it's all about (Oh great now I scared off members ) haha jk.

To get in push the wheel chair button (the metal one that opens the doors for wheel chairs) on your left hand side.

PS. I'm the Chad Chris is talking about.


----------



## phoenixwright

Ironpain said:


> Hey what happened last week man, (The Clean version please we have minors jk) but yeah what did you guys talk about in the group? Duke Duke Duke of Kent, did Adam talk about New York again lol ? How's Joe, Big Chris and Rob? haha I don't really have to ask you how Kelly is, can ask her that myself. Yeah was at a memorial service, got back after 4 but I had my uncle, his wife and my cousin over so I couldn't come out there even if I wanted to, besides I was tired.


We had a short meeting since we went to Duke of Kent Pub afterwards. Rama didn't head the meeting this time. Rebecca filled in for him. We mainly talked about technology and how it can either be a gift or a curse for people with SA. It was a really interesting discussion. I can't remember if Adam talked about New York again. He talked about it in two meetings. I can't remember if that included the last one. Dirty Old Man Chris topped everything off by mentioning something about "virtual sex" near the end of the meeting and Rebecca was kinda taken aback and said "ok that's the end of the meeting" or something like hat. lol.

Then we went to the Pub. And then Tim Hortons after. I was being a bit loud and making some sexually inappropriate comments . And I swear to god I wasn't even tipsy or anything. lol.

After Tim Hortons, Kelly went home. And Joe and Dirty Old Man Chris dragged me to you know where with them AGAIN! :lol. I wanted to save my $$$ that night so I just had a Molson Canadian. The strippers would NOT LEAVE ME ALONE! I gotta beat em off with a stick. Yeah I know they want my money. But there are other guys there at the club. Why are they all coming to me? lol. 12+ strippers approached me and Joe for lap dances. I turned all of them down. :lol. One stripper was even nasty to me because I kept turning her down for a lap dance.

Don't worry folks, strip clubs are not a mandatory part of the curriculum. It's an advanced exposure theory exercise. That's all.

I'm not really down to go again next week (to that place. I'll be going to the meet obviously). We go there way too often. I suggested pool at Spacco's to Joe last week. He said we'll play pool this week. As for Joe and Dirty Old Man Chris, they seem to be doing alright. Chris' wallet on the other hand.... :lol.


----------



## AJFA88

it seems like you guys have your own little group and everyone is friends with each other. do you guys invite people outside the friend circle?


----------



## Ironpain

Of course you can hang out with us, we don't exclude anybody, we are just the most out going in the group, there's not a great deal of people that talk in the group, yeah no if you live in Toronto and want to come out, come by. 36 Eglinton Ave West. 

We didn't forum like a social cliche or anything lol, Hey I know two members from here already, one day one of the guys invited me to hang out with him and his friends and that's how I met them and than I invited my buddies Chris and Kelly from here to join the group and that was it. 

I can't afford to do it at this point but we do extra curricular activities outside of the group that I don't think the group members would be comfortable with but you can always join us we try and talk to everyone we can but most of the people in the group are really reserved.


----------



## Ironpain

Hey just a note to everyone interested in our group. Newbies who are interested in the group, come out, join us at the group, come to What a Bagel with us after and if you can afford it come join me and my buddies at the Duke of Kent Pub, nobody is ever excluded. 

Nobody is gonna know who a SAS member is so if your interested I'm Chad, aka Ironpain, (come to Rama's room) There's absolutely no reason to be scared or to worry that you won't fit in, everyday there's a new person, the more you come the more you'll start getting to know the regulars. 

Not everyone comes every Saturday, infact I never went last Saturday. I'm going today. I'll be wearing a Georgetown Jacket with a Bull dog on the back when you see me come up to me and mention your from here that way you we've established a comfort zone for you.


----------



## wujo

If you're particularly curious about the group they're talking about, this is the one: http://www.meetup.com/toronto-shyness-social-phobia/
Meets on Saturdays 4pm, Yonge and Eg.


----------



## AJFA88

OHHH. i've stumbled upon that web page quite a few times. i didnt realize it was the same group. I'm really considering going to one of these 

i almost always work saturdays. I probably get a saturday off every 3-4 months. do you guys have meetings on weekdays or sunday nights?


----------



## wujo

Auron said:


> OHHH. i've stumbled upon that web page quite a few times. i didnt realize it was the same group. I'm really considering going to one of these
> 
> i almost always work saturdays. I probably get a saturday off every 3-4 months. do you guys have meetings on weekdays or sunday nights?


The official meetup is only on Saturdays but there's a sister group here http://bit.ly/wjsHoW

They usually do meetups every once in a while now but it's the same group of people that goes to the official one. They're very friendly, give it a try if you ever want some socializing. The official meeting also has a Toastmasters group for people with anxiety on Fridays if you're interested.


----------



## Ape in space

tohellandback said:


> woo! Toronto! There's a lot of us here! I've probably seen some of you guys walkin' around  With your pretty faces


:hide


----------



## Ironpain

So for all those who were born or raised in Toronto, Public School's, Junior High Schools, High Schools did you all attend? 

I went to Grenoble Public school (1994-1997) which was a school down the street from the Ontario Science Center.

Milne Valley Middle School- (1997-1999) 

Victoria Park Secondary (now Victoria Park Collegiate) (2000-2004)


----------



## Ironpain

Another great thing about coming out is you might see an actor who you may recognize from somewhere, a lot of them hang out in that area, I saw one of the actors yesterday at the Bagel shop from those (I think it's the Wendy's or Mcdonalds commercials can't recall) he's Caucasian, Big or maybe I'm wrong and he's from those Cell phone commercials anyways he walked past our table, I think his name is Andy I'm not too sure but I've seen him in a tv commercial, I saw Martin Short once down there and I know Dina Pugliese from BT.


----------



## ScantyGeoduck

i want to date a cute SA girl from t dot. kinda. or maybe not. my bed is nice. nevr mind.


----------



## Toronto88

Just kinda stumbled on this site... and then now found out there's a Toronto thread! Wow... this is exciting. 

Seeing as I don't really have any friends anymore, I would love to meet up to make new friends... problem is, I think I might be too nervous to meet up? How does this work...


----------



## Ironpain

Toronto88 said:


> Just kinda stumbled on this site... and then now found out there's a Toronto thread! Wow... this is exciting.
> 
> Seeing as I don't really have any friends anymore, I would love to meet up to make new friends... problem is, I think I might be too nervous to meet up? How does this work...


You can join my group, I've already posted all the information for the group in this thread and in the support group thread, and there's even a link to the group. We on Saturday's (you can come any Saturday your available of any month) you just come when you can, I've posted all the information for you to see.

In a general meet up with people you look around to see if there's a meet up that's convenient for you, someone will pick the time and place all you have to do is say your going maybe say what your going to wear so people don't mistake you for the SAS thread killer  than you just go. that's it, meet them and do what you do.


----------



## Ironpain

I've seen questions on here and on the support group thread about what the group is like and do they accept new people etc; Here is the best way to explain the group, again if your a new person don't worry because you won't be the only one and when you come again you'll see other new people, until your a regular. 

There are still regulars within the group who haven't made an effort to even try and talk to anyone, let alone talk in the group, the group is there so that you can talk in a safe non judgemental environment. 

Your not obligated to talk and you can always pass but there comes a point when your a regular where if you want to overcome your social anxiety you have to put in the effort to at least say Hi. 

Just a little food for thought, it's okay if for the first 2-3 x's if your really nervous and don't know what to say etc but I hope that those willing to come will overtime if not now make the effort to try, I won't judge you and neither will any of the other members.

Regular nights:
There are two rooms which are used (my best guess puts the dimensions at about 10' x 15'). If everyone can fit into one (each can hold around 15 people), then that will be the plan, but recently there have been too many for that and the group is divided. Note: there are many people in the group who do not RSVP through meetup.com. Attendance numbers over the past 6 months have ranged between 15-30 people (with presentation nights sometimes having some of the biggest turnouts). Each room has a peer facilitator (usually Rama and Bob, but guest facilitators help out occasionally).

Once everyone is settled in seats there is a brief guided mindfulness meditation to begin the meeting, and the lights in the room are turned off for this (usually the door is left open a crack though, for some minimal light). You are guided through a relaxation process where you seek out and release the tension in your body, while focusing on your breathing. Very calming.

If you arrive slightly late (which is fine) to find the door mostly closed and the lights off, it is best to wait until the meditation is completed before entering (out of respect for those meditating).

After the meditation the lights are turned back on and any latecomers are welcomed in to find a seat. Then the facilitator will go around the room. Each attendee will be asked to say their first name and SUD (Subjective Unit of Discomfort) which is a number between 0-100 describing how anxious you feel in the moment (0 being completely relaxed and 100 being a panic attack).

The main group activities then begin, and the exact nature of them is different from week to week. Sometimes the floor is opened to anyone who has anything they want to say (with discussions leading off from there), and sometimes there is more of a theme. Basically, it's what you might expect from a support group... sharing difficulties, victories, information and experiences with peers. Facilitators make an effort to keep things going in positive directions (and to give less assertive individuals opportunities to participate) but it is usually a really group driven dynamic.

Often newcomers are given an opportunity to tell their story (whatever you'd care to share) but this is completely optional (you can say "no"), and doesn't always happen (due to timing, or out of respect for a high SUD...). If you don't want to say anything after the name / SUD evaluation, that is perfectly fine (we understand how difficult dealing with anxiety can be). 

This all lasts about an hour and a half. 

Notes:
After the meeting is over many in the group go across the street to "What a Bagel" (East side of Yonge, just North of Eglinton) for some socializing and a snack. You're welcome to join us for some light chit-chat.

About once a month there is a Pub night, which includes a (possibly shortened) normal session and, afterwards, socializing at a local pub (which is completely optional).

If you arrive at the support group and are intimidated by seeing others chatting before it starts, that feeling is normal. It happened to me and many others I have talked with. After you've come to a few meetings don't be surprised if you find yourself similarly chatting with others in the group. 

You can leave any meeting at any time (and you don't need to justify leaving either).


----------



## dullard

We could also have an SAS get together sometime.


----------



## Toronto88

Thanks for that info IronPain. I wanted to come today but I was really hungover (oops!). Hopefully I'll be there next week.

Are you, Rama and Bob people with social anxiety? Or, did you guys used to have it and now don't? Or?

Thanks


----------



## Ironpain

Toronto88 said:


> Thanks for that info IronPain. I wanted to come today but I was really hungover (oops!). Hopefully I'll be there next week.
> 
> Are you, Rama and Bob people with social anxiety? Or, did you guys used to have it and now don't? Or?
> 
> Thanks


Well I don't know anything about Bob, I know that Rama deals with it, I still deal with it on a level but I am one of the members who is at a level of confidence where I am more extroverted, I'm more willing to share than some of the other members, there are a few of us but it's okay if your not, trust me I wasn't always this out going, the group and making friends within the group has really build up my self esteem enough to feel comfortable doing it around them.


----------



## river1

I'm in London ont
A few hours away from toronto

Would love to go to one of these meets


----------



## Ironpain

Also if you live in a place like London for ex go on meetup.com and look up social anxiety support groups and see if you can find one there, Unless your one of those super brave, I can stay out as long as I want people lol who can drive 3 hours haha no (please don't drive 3 hours, unless you take Wonderland road haha) or you can take the Grey hound from the London terminal which I know from using it to go there is 2 hours tops but yeah don't) better to find one in your area.


----------



## saffant

Group chats are really really tough, at least for me. Tried a CBT support group and that was a nightmare... on several occasions.

Wish there was like a one on one thing or perhaps smaller groups (up to 3-4 ppl).


----------



## Paranoid of Spies

Bob also SA, he said that he has used mediation and other techniques to deal with it but yea both coordinators do have SA


----------



## Ironpain

I've never been in Bob's group, it's probably just me but I get the weird feeling he doesn't particularly like me, all because one at at the Duke of Kent I decided to take pictures with my friends in the group, I didn't know you weren't allowed to take pictures, that's my only way I'd have pics of my friends and he said could you stop doing that. 

I stopped but ever since than I get this look from him, I don't know the guy and he doesn't know me so I'm being paranoid than again I was a little worried about Rebecca the first time, I thought maybe she didn't take to me but she's nice. 

The group in general is filled with very down to earth good people, I always look forward to going, we're you there yesterday at the Duke of Kent Paranoid of spies? just wondering? perhaps not.


----------



## Paranoid of Spies

I can't really make a judgement on your personal experiences but Bob has said that he has always been a little too insensitive at times and that he's always been like that. I can't really say whether he feels like that of you, but I somewhat doubt it.

I didn't go to the support group last Saturday. I just go maybe twice a month and went the Saturday previously. I have gone to the Duke of Kent once and I didn't really like it that much, it's pretty loud in there and a little dark and I feel pressure to buy something even though I know you don't exactly have too.


----------



## pita

So does anyone want to see Joel Plaskett with me?

I really want to go, but I'm kind of tired of doing stuff like that by myself.

I will buy alcohol for anyone who agrees to come!


----------



## phoenixwright

Paranoid of Spies said:


> I can't really make a judgement on your personal experiences but Bob has said that he has always been a little too insensitive at times and that he's always been like that. I can't really say whether he feels like that of you, but I somewhat doubt it.
> 
> I didn't go to the support group last Saturday. I just go maybe twice a month and went the Saturday previously. I have gone to the Duke of Kent once and I didn't really like it that much, it's pretty loud in there and a little dark and I feel pressure to buy something even though I know you don't exactly have too.


I have seen members in there get nothing but water, which is free and they weren't told to leave. If you feel really guilty about staying there without buying anything, you can always just get a Coke. Which is only $3. And they probably give free refills for that I think.

Also wanted to point out that Jay-Son from our forum (also a member of the Toronto SA Support group) leads this UFC meet up group. Where we go to a local bar (within walking distance of the SA meet group) to watch UFC PPVs. I tried that this past Saturday and it was pretty fun.

But unfortunately I couldn't stay later than 12:45 AM tops (I left 12:35-ish, right after the co-main event, to stay on the safe side) if I wanted to be able to get to my house in Mississauga that night (otherwise, I would have had to crash at someone's place or take a very, very expensive cab ride.) Since there was nothing else later I could take than the 1:20 GO Bus to Square One (the subways and TTC buses stop running around that time and Mississauga Transit buses stop running even before that) to get to somewhere close to my house. So if you take public transit, that's something to keep in mind if you want to attend. Since UFC events can end pretty late at night (for most normal events, they can't go past 1 AM. But that event had 7 fights on the main card so it could have went past 2 AM hypothetically) depending on how long the fights go.


----------



## Define Lies

I live in Burlington. My parents would be pretty suspicious if I had to go to Toronto for some reason  but i like the idea


----------



## dullard

pita said:


> So does anyone want to see Joel Plaskett with me?
> 
> I really want to go, but I'm kind of tired of doing stuff like that by myself.
> 
> I will buy alcohol for anyone who agrees to come!


I was pretty darned disappointed when I missed the Thrush Hermit reunion shows. I am surprised that I didn't know about his upcoming show.. I really have to keep an eye on the listings.

Edit: Heh, I suppose I didn't see it because it isn't on the Soundscapes, Rotate, or Collective listings.


----------



## pita

^
Yeah, I missed them too and was very sad. I saw him in the summer and he played one or two Thrush Hermit songs, which was pretty darn exciting.


----------



## meyaj

Hey all, haven't been to a meetup (or even this site) in ages. I kind of even miss some of you guys (and girls!)

Weather looks great next week. Maybe we can get together some of the old group (and of course newbies are always welcome!) 

Dinner and/or a flick, maybe? Yes I know, unimaginative, but it's tried and true and we've done "my" things before (foodie stuff and/or craft beer bars/pubs), and it turns out that not everybody is into that - shocking, I know.

I've just moved a bit further north of the city (Newmarket area) and I'm feeling just a tad cooped up. Big group or small group (or even just one on one, though for several obvious reasons this might be best for people at least previously acquainted), I'm most likely down.


----------



## meyaj

pita:1059701959 said:


> So does anyone want to see Joel Plaskett with me?
> 
> I really want to go, but I'm kind of tired of doing stuff like that by myself.
> 
> I will buy alcohol for anyone who agrees to come!


I'm unfamiliar with his stuff tbh, but I like what I've just briefly heard and wouldn't mind seeing the show.

I totally get what you're saying about going to concerts on your own though... and to make matters worse I was canceled on last minute the last couple times... I wasted a VIP ticket to Portishead last time, I just didn't want to do it alone anymore.

So, if you're cool with me joining you (it was great meeting you a while back), I would love to. Drinks not necessary.... but not unnecessary either haha .

What's the date and venue?


----------



## Ironpain

Hey Mejay long time no see, haha you probably barely remember me, look if your interested you saw my postings about the social anxiety group your more than welcome to come out to that. Yeah I had to do a double take been a while since I saw you last.


----------



## dullard

We could also have an SAS get together :O

I'd be up for food/drinks or another relatively inexpensive activity but I don't think I'd be able to justify going to a movie.. unless it was a smaller and cheaper theatre or during half-price Tuesdays.

Just curious pita, do you have tickets for The Inbreds? I am really looking forward to it. I mean, I would have paid the full ticket price to see Snailhouse (who is opening).


----------



## meyaj

dullard:1059706124 said:


> We could also have an SAS get together :O
> 
> I'd be up for food/drinks or another relatively inexpensive activity but I don't think I'd be able to justify going to a movie.. unless it was a smaller and cheaper theatre or during half-price Tuesdays.
> 
> Just curious pita, do you have tickets for The Inbreds? I am really looking forward to it. I mean, I would have paid the full ticket price to see Snailhouse (who is opening).


Yeah, movies tend to be very non-social anyways.


----------



## pita

meyaj said:


> I'm unfamiliar with his stuff tbh, but I like what I've just briefly heard and wouldn't mind seeing the show.
> 
> I totally get what you're saying about going to concerts on your own though... and to make matters worse I was canceled on last minute the last couple times... I wasted a VIP ticket to Portishead last time, I just didn't want to do it alone anymore.
> 
> So, if you're cool with me joining you (it was great meeting you a while back), I would love to. Drinks not necessary.... but not unnecessary either haha .
> 
> What's the date and venue?


Cool! I haven't gotten tickets yet, but there are two dates--May the 18th and May the 19th, both at some place I've never been (Queen Elizabeth Theatre?).



dullard said:


> We could also have an SAS get together :O
> 
> I'd be up for food/drinks or another relatively inexpensive activity but I don't think I'd be able to justify going to a movie.. unless it was a smaller and cheaper theatre or during half-price Tuesdays.
> 
> Just curious pita, do you have tickets for The Inbreds? I am really looking forward to it. I mean, I would have paid the full ticket price to see Snailhouse (who is opening).


I don't have tickets yet for this, either, mostly because I can't decide whether I want to bother with the wristband thing. I can't really afford the wristband thing, so that should be my answer right there...


----------



## meyaj

pita:1059706715 said:


> meyaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm unfamiliar with his stuff tbh, but I like what I've just briefly heard and wouldn't mind seeing the show.
> 
> I totally get what you're saying about going to concerts on your own though... and to make matters worse I was canceled on last minute the last couple times... I wasted a VIP ticket to Portishead last time, I just didn't want to do it alone anymore.
> 
> So, if you're cool with me joining you (it was great meeting you a while back), I would love to. Drinks not necessary.... but not unnecessary either haha .
> 
> What's the date and venue?
> 
> 
> 
> Cool! I haven't gotten tickets yet, but there are two dates--May the 18th and May the 19th, both at some place I've never been (Queen Elizabeth Theatre?).
Click to expand...

I can do the 18th, not the 19th though. If the 18th is fine with you, I'm good to go.


----------



## meyaj

So pita, is the 18th okay?

And is anybody else coming? Tickets are selling quickly so I'd like to get the tickets ASAP (today if possible), and it's a seated venue, so unless we want to be scattered around the theater, it needs to be organized


----------



## mutey

Hi! 

Anyone want to meet up Saturday night, March 10th? I'm visiting Toronto for the first time and will be free that night. Would be fun to get a group going. I'm staying downtown.. so somewhere to eat or hang out around that area would be great.


----------



## dullard

Let's get something going! nothing to fear and I would be up for something Saturday night. Does anyone have suggestions for somewhere to go? My vote would be on the Green Room.


----------



## mutey

sure! anywhere is good for me, as long as it's easy to get there.


----------



## saffant

meyaj said:


> Hey all, haven't been to a meetup (or even this site) in ages. I kind of even miss some of you guys (and girls!)
> 
> Weather looks great next week. Maybe we can get together some of the old group (and of course newbies are always welcome!)
> 
> Dinner and/or a flick, maybe? Yes I know, unimaginative, but it's tried and true and we've done "my" things before (foodie stuff and/or craft beer bars/pubs), and it turns out that not everybody is into that - shocking, I know.
> 
> I've just moved a bit further north of the city (Newmarket area) and I'm feeling just a tad cooped up. Big group or small group (or even just one on one, though for several obvious reasons this might be best for people at least previously acquainted), I'm most likely down.


lol no offence, but your sarcastic and condescending tone really doesn't make it any easier for newbies.


----------



## Smiley21

hello everyone, 
new to this site but i am looking for people who are in the toronto area / or mostly peel gta i thought of maybe going to a coffee shop or doing whatever people are comfortable with on a thursday afternoon (march.15th) kinda like a meet and greet ...great way to make new friends let me know


----------



## meyaj

saffant:1059740659 said:


> meyaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey all, haven't been to a meetup (or even this site) in ages. I kind of even miss some of you guys (and girls!)
> 
> Weather looks great next week. Maybe we can get together some of the old group (and of course newbies are always welcome!)
> 
> Dinner and/or a flick, maybe? Yes I know, unimaginative, but it's tried and true and we've done "my" things before (foodie stuff and/or craft beer bars/pubs), and it turns out that not everybody is into that - shocking, I know.
> 
> I've just moved a bit further north of the city (Newmarket area) and I'm feeling just a tad cooped up. Big group or small group (or even just one on one, though for several obvious reasons this might be best for people at least previously acquainted), I'm most likely down.
> 
> 
> 
> lol no offence, but your sarcastic and condescending tone really doesn't make it any easier for newbies.
Click to expand...

Uhhh... What sarcasm? Seriously, none intended, and I don't see anything that would qualify as such. Anybody who's been on a meet with me should know I'm more than welcoming of first-timers.


----------



## AJFA88

I'd like to be part of a meet up that isnt related to the meetup.com group since they only do it on weekends. i'm available on weekdays after 5. would anyone be interested in planning something on a weekday?


----------



## meyaj

Anybody up for something? Anything? For reasons I won't get into online (though I'd be happy to elaborate in person) beyond the fact that I'm home alone for 2 weeks, I feel like I'm losing my freaking mind and need to get out of the house and have some social contact. At this point, I'm up for almost anything!

Mat


----------



## meyaj

Auron:1059761662 said:


> I'd like to be part of a meet up that isnt related to the meetup.com group since they only do it on weekends. i'm available on weekdays after 5. would anyone be interested in planning something on a weekday?


What's this website group you speak of? I feel like I'm missing something here... I don't ever recall the Toronto thread being this dead in the past with absolutely nothing able to get going (apparently).


----------



## fanatic203

Hi meyaj, good to see you! I haven't posted on account of my not being in Toronto, but I still enjoy monitoring it to see the latest developments :b Now I post in the effort to make it less dead.

You know, meetup.com where you can organize meetups of people of various common interests. There's a Toronto SA group, I guess. I haven't been to it, but it seems other people here have.

Actually, I may be in Toronto the next couple weekends, but... those are weekends and I may be too busy anyway and people don't wanna meet on Easter.


----------



## meyaj

fanatic203:1059777638 said:


> Hi meyaj, good to see you! I haven't posted on account of my not being in Toronto, but I still enjoy monitoring it to see the latest developments :b Now I post in the effort to make it less dead.
> 
> You know, meetup.com where you can organize meetups of people of various common interests. There's a Toronto SA group, I guess. I haven't been to it, but it seems other people here have.
> 
> Actually, I may be in Toronto the next couple weekends, but... those are weekends and I may be too busy anyway and people don't wanna meet on Easter.


I don't personally mind doing stuff on Easter but I can see why some people or families may feel differently.

Glad to know you'll be in the GTA again in the coming weeks. It's just *way* harder to come up with good excuses for avoiding you when you don't give me sufficient warning!


----------



## Cyberboy82

I always wanted to go and check out the Toronto meet up group but I could never work up the nerve, just get to much anxiety. And the fact that I live in Mississauga doesn’t help, if someone can organize something for the Mississauga, Oakville, Burlington crowd that would be cool.


----------



## Ironpain

Cyberboy82 said:


> I always wanted to go and check out the Toronto meet up group but I could never work up the nerve, just get to much anxiety. And the fact that I live in Mississauga doesn't help, if someone can organize something for the Mississauga, Oakville, Burlington crowd that would be cool.


Hey, just realized your name's Peter, I called you Cyber, unless you don't mind me calling you that, my buddy Chris from the group lives in Mississauga, where about do you live? maybe you live close enough where if you do decide to come out to the Toronto group at some point, you might be comfortable coming with him. There are others like you there, extremely nervous, some have come to the group and haven't uttered a word in all the time they have been there, some come to the group but never actually go to the meetings.

Unless beyond the nerves the transportation part becomes an issue, than I understand. PS. Chris is also a member here, Phoniexwright. The offers on the table, if you decide you'd like to come out, I'll introduce you to Chris, I don't know though where you live so that might not work.


----------



## Cyberboy82

Ironpain said:


> Hey, just realized your name's Peter, I called you Cyber, unless you don't mind me calling you that, my buddy Chris from the group lives in Mississauga, where about do you live? maybe you live close enough where if you do decide to come out to the Toronto group at some point, you might be comfortable coming with him. There are others like you there, extremely nervous, some have come to the group and haven't uttered a word in all the time they have been there, some come to the group but never actually go to the meetings.
> 
> Unless beyond the nerves the transportation part becomes an issue, than I understand. PS. Chris is also a member here, Phoniexwright. The offers on the table, if you decide you'd like to come out, I'll introduce you to Chris, I don't know though where you live so that might not work.


Thank you for the offer Ironpain, Going with someone for the first time would definably make things much easier for me. Transportation is not a problem I own a car, but to tell you the truth I never felt comfortable going to Toronto for some reason...My location is around Erin Mills & Britannia Rd.

And Cyber is fine


----------



## Ironpain

Cyberboy82 said:


> Thank you for the offer Ironpain, Going with someone for the first time would definably make things much easier for me. Transportation is not a problem I own a car, but to tell you the truth I never felt comfortable going to Toronto for some reason...My location is around Erin Mills & Britannia Rd.
> 
> And Cyber is fine


Hey if you own a car, I can always introduce you to Chris, you can bring him down and he can always take the train back afterwards, cause he stays out late. Look up Phoniexwright or later on I'll try and catch up with him and introduce you. Nice to meet you


----------



## Toronto88

I also have never had the nerve to show up to a meet up! It's kinda of an oxymoron for someone with Social Anxiety to meet up and hang out with others who have social anxiety... no?


----------



## Cyberboy82

Toronto88 said:


> It's kinda of an oxymoron for someone with Social Anxiety to meet up and hang out with others who have social anxiety... no?


I always wondered that to, I mean you have to have someone confident and outgoing to start a conversation/activity&#8230;When you have bunch of people with SA in a room isn't everyone just standing in a corner looking at the floor and sweating/shaking? :afr


----------



## phoenixwright

Ironpain said:


> Hey if you own a car, I can always introduce you to Chris, you can bring him down and he can always take the train back afterwards, cause he stays out late. Look up Phoniexwright or later on I'll try and catch up with him and introduce you. Nice to meet you


That would be me. 

I haven't been really staying out too late lately. Last week I was at the Duke of Kent until 10:10 PM or so. And the previous week I was out until 9:20 PM.

I live close to Mavis & Eglinton. Erin Mills/Britannia is a 15 min drive from my house.


----------



## Ironpain

Cyber, in our group, there are a mix of people, members like myself are the more outgoing members of the group, we still have SA but we feel more comfortable within the group, over time we've loosened up and made an effort to be social, that doesn't mean we go out and introduce ourselves to random people but we feel comfortable enough in the group where people are more likely to take to us, cause we welcome anyone. 

Your first time it's okay to feel reserved, there are plenty of people within the group who have never spoken, my group leader told us there are extroverts with social anxiety as well, my buddy Joe for example is great when it comes to group stuff and hanging around us because he is comfortable in that environment, same with me but when it comes to jobs and having to be social he gets very uncomfortable. You won't find him randomly talking to anyone but within the group he's okay, same with me. 

Just because I may seem more outgoing doesn't mean I'm a social butterfly with a fantastic life, infact if you ask Chris or anyone who knows me from the group, I'm not as focused on being in the moment as them, I'm always putting importance on time and making sure I get home on time but I feel so much better when I just relax and go with it. If you come out to the group Peter you know what, you ask for Chad (Yours truly) and of course if you come you'll get to meet Chris.

Some members tend to stare at the floor, you are not obligated to speak or to join us after the meet ups but you'll never get anywhere if you put limits on yourself, if you keep telling yourself it's too scary, in the group we are all inviting, nobody will judge you.


----------



## Saqq

Anyone want to play Tennis? I'm at Bloor/Ossington area, but have a car so can travel if necessary. Not sure how good I am, the wall always wins when I play against it:mum 

any skill level is allowed/preferred, but I don't have any spare raquets

edit: V, if you're still out there, I'm calling you out to a match! haha


----------



## UgShy

I live in Toronto! Never knew these sorts of things took place on this site. I just might be interested in this


----------



## stillstruggling

This is pretty cool. I would be down to hang with a few people if anyones interested downtown. I go to university downtowon towonto so it would be cool to hang out with people similar to myself and make some new friends. Im sick of studying for exams and need some social interaction. You can pm me if you interested or we could plan something on this thread .


----------



## Ironpain

Really needs some more younger people to join our social group sigh, there probably aren't a lot of young people my age who live close enough to come down to our group meet up, one of the members dropped out and it's just me and my buddy Chris, would be nice to get some more 20 plus people there, anyways the group is still open, last night we ended up at Boston Pizza for the groups anniversary, if anyone decides to join the future the door is still open.


----------



## phoenixwright

Our group has plenty of young people. It's just that the vast majority of them don't stick around past like 7:30 usually. At Pub nights, maybe they stick around longer. Plus I do feel like the group could use some new blood. A lot of the newbies that come in don't stick around.

I'm really kinda getting bored of the whole routine with the group to be honest with you. The meeting itself doesn't interest me so much anymore. I don't feel like I'm getting much out of it anymore. And the whole What-A-Bagel/Duke of Kent/Tim Hortons routine is getting stale. We've mixed it up a little bit. Seeing a movie with some of the guys, went to a comedy club with a couple other guys, Boston Pizza. Or I'll go join my UFC meetup group afterwards when its a UFC PPV night to watch UFC at another bar. 

But I have been pitching the idea of going to a poolhall bar to play pool with the guys for awhile now but this dirty old man of our group keeps vetoing my suggestion and wants to go to Duke of Kent all the freakin time. And it pisses me off. lol. I like that pub. But this is freaking Toronto. There's more than just one bar. There are so many other bars at Yonge/Eglinton to go to. Like Filthy McNastys, the Rose & Crown, etc. I go to Shoeless Joe's to watch UFC. Spacco's has pool. And there's always someone whose like "oh I'm not sure, is the food good?" Well let's not find out? Geez. It's like people are so conservative and risk-aversive. They have no sense of adventure. But I get it. Some people like to have their one place. I want to experience more. But others kinda just want to stick to their comfort zone and that's fine I guess.

Anyone wanna play pool with me? lol. I want to mix it up. Maybe even go clubbing (though this would be very much an anxiety-inducing event for me). I still go anyway to the meetings in hopes that I'll meet new people to talk with. But yeah, I really find the whole routine very stale right now.

I'm not interested in "rocking the boat" with the guys I hang out with. But yeah, I kinda find the routine stale right now.


----------



## Ironpain

phoenixwright said:


> Our group has plenty of young people. It's just that the vast majority of them don't stick around past like 7:30 usually. At Pub nights, maybe they stick around longer. Plus I do feel like the group could use some new blood. A lot of the newbies that come in don't stick around.
> 
> I'm really kinda getting bored of the whole routine with the group to be honest with you. The meeting itself doesn't interest me so much anymore. I don't feel like I'm getting much out of it anymore. And the whole What-A-Bagel/Duke of Kent/Tim Hortons routine is getting stale. We've mixed it up a little bit. Seeing a movie with some of the guys, went to a comedy club with a couple other guys, Boston Pizza. Or I'll go join my UFC meetup group afterwards when its a UFC PPV night to watch UFC at another bar.
> 
> But I have been pitching the idea of going to a poolhall bar to play pool with the guys for awhile now but this dirty old man of our group keeps vetoing my suggestion and wants to go to Duke of Kent all the freakin time. And it pisses me off. lol. I like that pub. But this is freaking Toronto. There's more than just one bar. There are so many other bars at Yonge/Eglinton to go to. Like Filthy McNastys, the Rose & Crown, etc. I go to Shoeless Joe's to watch UFC. Spacco's has pool. And there's always someone whose like "oh I'm not sure, is the food good?" Well let's not find out? Geez. It's like people are so conservative and risk-aversive. They have no sense of adventure. But I get it. Some people like to have their one place. I want to experience more. But others kinda just want to stick to their comfort zone and that's fine I guess.
> 
> Anyone wanna play pool with me? lol. I want to mix it up. Maybe even go clubbing (though this would be very much an anxiety-inducing event for me). I still go anyway to the meetings in hopes that I'll meet new people to talk with. But yeah, I really find the whole routine very stale right now.
> 
> I'm not interested in "rocking the boat" with the guys I hang out with. But yeah, I kinda find the routine stale right now.


I have to honestly agree with you, I'm getting so tired of the same routine but I go because it's my only chance to see you guys and people like Mary Lou and Carlos who I consider my friends who I won't get to see at any other time and considering my situation I want to make the most of seeing you guys before I leave to go away and I don't just mean in June I mean down the road , I know exactly what you mean.

I find the whole group routine dull, sometimes I feel like doing what Mike does but I also know I have issues that I want to get off my best and I do appreciate being able to do that but no I agree after you break out of that shell you become bored by that routine, it's okay for the more socially anxious members of the group who need that comfortable routine, change is scary for a lot of the other members, you can see it.

For people like us, we have learned how to walk out of our comfort zones but no doubt I wish we did more, I would do more myself but I'm limited by what I can do with you guys and to be honest I wish Rob would stop dictating the terms of the group, I'd like to go play pool too but Joe feels bad about leaving Rob out so he lets Rob dictate what we do.

I'm talking about people our age who might like to hang around us, and who want to join us, most of those people end up in BOB's room, in our room, you and I are the youngest people there, even Chrissy I think is in her 30's. technically I'm the youngest in the group, maybe I'm mistaken, but far as I know I don't know anyone in the group, both groups that is, under 25.

You got it right when you said people are risk-aversive, it's mainly because those people are afraid of exposure to routines that seem new or scary, I would try clubbing with you but I don't have a car as you know and Cabs are expensive, if I could afford to go and pay for a cab I would do it in a New York minute lol.

Chris and Rob are the one's most afraid to do anything different than the norm, in my situation it's not only a financial situation but also managing my time, the buses up there coming home suck, you either have to be in the station when the bus comes or right outside at the stop because the buses out there are ridiculous, 5 buses pass you by, finally one picks you up.

Yeah it's about having a comfort zone for some of these people, I want to play pool, I'm sadly out of practice though, It be nice to play for sure. The Clubbing part like I said is a little harder for me because clubbing is so late, I was a little jealous that Carlos, Mary Lou, Joe and Shashana all went Salsa dancing on Saturday, I would have been a 5th wheel though if I had gone.

Hey Chris it's good to be honest with your feelings, who cares what Rob thinks, Rob is selfish to be quite honest with you, he dictates things and he needs to learn that it can't always go the way he wants. You know I understand and I bet you Joe and Chris will too.


----------



## seafolly

The Rose & Crown? Monday nights happen quite frequently for me. Their honey garlic wings, oh my. I haven't been there in a month but yeah, try and herd a group out there. Is there a reason you guys can't just email the people you want to go with and meet another night? This group sounds a little restrictive.


----------



## phoenixwright

It's not so much that the meetup group itself is restrictive. There is a pub night at Duke of Kent every third week. And then every non-pub night week we go to What-A-Bagel. It's just that most members tend not to really do anything after What-A-Bagel/Duke of Kent to my knowledge. Unless I'm simply just unaware that some members have plans after. After all there are sometimes about 20 people from our group at the bagel shop/pub. When I walked by What-A-Bagel at around 8pm once, it was dead. I think everyone is gone by 7:30.

There is one group of guys that tends to stick around to do other stuff. And among that group is that guy I mentioned who has to have his way all the time (Chad already unveiled his identity. oops. lol). Which makes me not want to hang out with this core group of guys. Which is a shame because I consider one of the members of that group of guys to be like an older mentor. lol. I enjoy chatting with him. And of course Chad is my buddy as well. I also hang out with Jay-Son from this forum as well (we go watch the UFC PPVs at a bar. And stopped by a nice burger joint once to break up the monotony).

I'm probably not going to hang with that little sub-group on Saturday. I'll probably talk to some of the other members and see if they're doing anything.


----------



## seafolly

I guess I'm just wondering, why can't you guys get together on your own time? Or make plans after the group meeting?  It sounds like you really want to! I agree, the monotony sounds pretty unappealing to me.


----------



## phoenixwright

Chad can't make it today so I'll probably stick around What-A-Bagel and see if the others are going to do anything afterwards.


----------



## dullard

What say we have an SAS get together next Saturday (May 5th)?


----------



## Icarus1

I am interested in this group but I'm concerned about being a little on the young side compared to the other members.


----------



## Ironpain

Icarus1 said:


> I am interested in this group but I'm concerned about being a little on the young side compared to the other members.


Hey Chris (Phoniexwright) and I are the youngest in the group, right now I'm the youngest in the whole group, I understand how you feel but if you come you are more then welcome to hang out with me, don't let the age cap stop you from coming, besides we hang out with the older members, out of the friends from the group I have, Chris and I are the youngest, he's a year older than me though.


----------



## phoenixwright

I strongly doubt we are the youngest regulars. It's not like I go person-to-person asking their age. But there are lots of people around our age there.


----------



## Ironpain

I'm talking more specifically in our room, so far just out of the members I have met there I am the youngest, I do think the other Joe is around my age not too sure but yeah I'm not talking about Bob's room nor about any future members, just who I have encountered so far, actually if I remember correctly Tony is younger then me so yeah that is true but overall I haven't met a significant amount of people my age there.


----------



## Icarus1

Thanks for the info, I'll keep my eye on the group.


----------



## phoenixwright

dullard said:


> What say we have an SAS get together next Saturday (May 5th)?


That would be a good idea. I'm going to go to the meeting. But we can hang out afterwards. The meeting is going to be held at the Metro Hall (near King and John) this Saturday. So I'll be downtown Saturday instead of the usual Yonge/Eglinton.


----------



## Ironpain

phoenixwright said:


> That would be a good idea. I'm going to go to the meeting. But we can hang out afterwards. The meeting is going to be held at the Metro Hall (near King and John) this Saturday. So I'll be downtown Saturday instead of the usual Yonge/Eglinton.


Oh that was the meeting? I thought that was for one of Rebecca's groups lol, so were having the meeting at Metro Hall, I've never been down there, at least not that I remember.

Remind me to bring popcorn and light the fire works, this meeting is sure to be a slice, I'd actually like to meet some other SAS members then the one's I have already met, that be great too.


----------



## phoenixwright

Yep the actual Saturday meeting is gonna be at Metro Hall. Getting to the Metro Hall is actually gonna take some walking from the station. Hopefully I find it. lol. I suck with directions. Luckily I have a GPS on my phone. That should help. lol


----------



## bbarn

what is up everyone?? I haven't visited this part in ages..i moved away and came back recently. I remember this was not the name of the forum lol and the last time i went to a meet up is when we went to watch avatar, i dont even know if those ppl still frequent the forums anymore but i'm willing to go to other meetups in the near future, just not at this moment as i'm preparing for my board exams


----------



## pita

Saturday June 16 at Yonge-Dundas square:

The Burning Boyz 12:00 PM-12:40 PM 
Brasstronaut 1:00 PM-1:40 PM 
Parlovr 2:00 PM-2:40 PM 
Ceremony 3:00 PM-3:40 PM 
Art Vs Science 4:00 PM-4:40 PM 
Hollerado 5:00 PM-5:40 PM 
Oberhofer 6:00 PM-6:40 PM 
of Montreal 7:00 PM-7:40 PM 
Portugal. The Man 8:00 PM-8:40 PM 
The Flaming Lips 9:00 PM-11:00 PM 

I will be there for of Montreal and The Flaming Lips. Maybe others will be too? It will probably be stupid busy, but that's okay, because it will also be free!


----------



## phoenixwright

pita said:


> Saturday June 16 at Yonge-Dundas square:
> 
> The Burning Boyz 12:00 PM-12:40 PM
> Brasstronaut 1:00 PM-1:40 PM
> Parlovr 2:00 PM-2:40 PM
> Ceremony 3:00 PM-3:40 PM
> Art Vs Science 4:00 PM-4:40 PM
> Hollerado 5:00 PM-5:40 PM
> Oberhofer 6:00 PM-6:40 PM
> of Montreal 7:00 PM-7:40 PM
> Portugal. The Man 8:00 PM-8:40 PM
> The Flaming Lips 9:00 PM-11:00 PM
> 
> I will be there for of Montreal and The Flaming Lips. Maybe others will be too? It will probably be stupid busy, but that's okay, because it will also be free!


free live music? I'm down.


----------



## Ironpain

phoenixwright said:


> free live music? I'm down.


 I'm definitely down myself, lets see how it goes for me but I'm definitely up for it, I really only know The Flaming Lips but hey let me know what time you are going so we can meet down there. I'll let you know though if I'm coming down. Damn it was crazy down at the Eaton Center with that shooting, holy smokes, thank goodness there was nothing going on last night, we'd have been caught up in the pandemonium.


----------



## phoenixwright

Ironpain said:


> I'm definitely down myself, lets see how it goes for me but I'm definitely up for it, I really only know The Flaming Lips but hey let me know what time you are going so we can meet down there. I'll let you know though if I'm coming down. Damn it was crazy down at the Eaton Center with that shooting, holy smokes, thank goodness there was nothing going on last night, we'd have been caught up in the pandemonium.


Not sure when I'll be there. I have a dentist appointment at 10 am. Then I'll make the commute to Toronto. And I'm nervous about the prospect of driving to Toronto (especially downtown, where the concert is being held) so I'll probably take the bus as usual.

Next week for Pub Night, I might actually drive down Eglinton for the meetup (instead of taking the highways). But it's going to take me 1 hour to drive from my house (located near Mavis/Eglinton) to the Mood Disorders Association of Ontario (located near Yonge/Eglinton) down Eglinton in Saturday afternoon traffic. Whereas by walking/transit, I'm looking at more like 1 hour 40 minutes top and it's less stressful than driving. Eglinton is very crowded. Better to take the highways (38 minute drive with traffic). But I'm out of practice driving on the highway and I need to brush up on highway driving before I'm comfortable enough to do it again.


----------



## foe

Is that event really free? I just renewed my passport but my old is still good until October. The Lips, Raekwon/Ghostface and Bad Religion would be great to see.


----------



## pita

foe said:


> Is that event really free? I just renewed my passport but my old is still good until October. The Lips, Raekwon/Ghostface and Bad Religion would be great to see.


The Yonge-Dundas show is free but events at other places are not (you need an NXNE wristband I believe).


----------



## Ironpain

Lyrix said:


> There was a shooting at the Eaton Center? I never heard about it. When did it happen?


You probably know by now but in case you missed the news since Saturday, there was a shooting around 6:30 in the Eaton Center Food Court, A Man named Christopher Husbands was brought in and charged with shooting 24 Ahmed Hassan and 3 others, one a 13 year old boy who was critically injured, he opened fire in the food court. The 13 year old boy is improving, Hassan and Husbands had dies to gangs and may have had a beef with each other which resulted in a chance encounter at the food court.


----------



## crystaltears

anyone from Scarborough? =/


----------



## Ironpain

crystaltears said:


> anyone from Scarborough? =/


What part of Scarborough? I live on Victoria Park Ave


----------



## crystaltears

Ironpain said:


> What part of Scarborough? I live on Victoria Park Ave


I live in Agincourt


----------



## Ironpain

crystaltears said:


> I live in Agincourt


 I always use to jokingly call Agincourt Mall, Asian Court Mall. Agincourt oh cool. The last time I was up there was to see my eye specialist.


----------



## TalkItOutToronto

Hi Torontonians!

I've created a new group on Meetup.com called "Talk It Out Toronto": http://www.meetup.com/Talk-It-Out-Toronto/

If you feel like you need to vent, join this group. During the summer months, we will meet at parks, and you will be paired up with another individual from the group. You will each have a turn to talk about whatever is on your mind, and you'lll also listen to what is on the other person's mind. Venting is a very therapeutic exercise, but sometimes we cannot turn to family or friends. This is what this group is for 

Anyone is welcome to join, but please remember you have to actively listen when your partner is venting!

The first Meetup event is this Friday, July 6th at 7:00 p.m. Hope to see you there!


----------



## TalkItOutToronto

Sorry, the link to the Meetup Group is here: http://www.meetup.com/Talk-It-Out-Toronto/

You can also RSVP there!


----------



## Ironpain

TalkItOutToronto said:


> Sorry, the link to the Meetup Group is here: http://www.meetup.com/Talk-It-Out-Toronto/
> 
> You can also RSVP there!


I should talk to my meet up group (you can find out about the group a few pages back on here) about coming out, I could also speak to my Out of your Shell group which is more activity based, tomorrow the group will be going to see the 1993 cult film Dazed and Confused at Yonge Dundas Square. Sounds like a good group.

Anyone who is interested in this group please sign up at meetup.com and while you are there, please consider The Mood Disorder Association of Toronto group (which is the group I belong to) that's again at 36 Eglinton Ave East (Yonge and Eglinton) if you want to get out and do social activities there is an out of your shell group.

or you can contact Rebecca Phinnemore the group facilitator. Well yeah that sounds like a great group.


----------



## TalkItOutToronto

Thanks IronPain! It would be great if you could speak to them about Talk It Out! It's not just for social anxiety - it's just a way of venting out your latest frustrations so it doesn't get bottled up!

Hopefully you can make it out on Friday!


----------



## Ironpain

TalkItOutToronto said:


> Thanks IronPain! It would be great if you could speak to them about Talk It Out! It's not just for social anxiety - it's just a way of venting out your latest frustrations so it doesn't get bottled up!
> 
> Hopefully you can make it out on Friday!


Unfortunately I won't be able to make it out but I will let my group know about it, no problem.


----------



## dullard

It's been some time since the last Toronto SAS get together. Someone should get that ball rolling.


----------



## Freeliss

I know im WAAAY to early for this but i might be visiting toronto in August..Hopefully something can be arranged by then lol!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I will be in Toronto next weekend...:blank


----------



## Ironpain

the cheat said:


> I will be in Toronto next weekend...:blank


What part? if you around on a Saturday, you should really come check out the Toronto social anxiety support group that I posted about if you are just randomly hanging out make sure to check out the concerts at the Molson Ampetheater, depends where you are going to be but there's plenty of stuff to do in the city.


----------



## dullard

You guys should maybe get an SAS get together going. I would help but I am out-of-province for another month.


----------



## Killer2121

Is this the group on Yonge and Eglinton ? Here is the link http://www.meetup.com/toronto-shyness-social-phobia/

I'm thinking of coming, but I live in Peel region and and concerned with me being a new member and only being 19


----------



## Ironpain

Killer2121 said:


> Is this the group on Yonge and Eglinton ? Here is the link http://www.meetup.com/toronto-shyness-social-phobia/
> 
> I'm thinking of coming, but I live in Peel region and and concerned with me being a new member and only being 19


Yeah the group is on Yonge and Eglinton, 36 Eglinton Ave, it's on the 6th floor. My friend Chris who comes lives in Mississauga, as for being the new guy, everybody is new, the group changes all the time, with the exception of myself and my friends, some people show up only once, some people maybe once or twice a month.

You'll never be the new person for long, there are the regulars like myself but there are always going to be new people and as for age well I could always use more younger people in the group, I have two friends within my age range the rest all older and so I like the idea of adding more younger people in. If you come I'm Chad let me know you are from SAS. If you can do try and come out but do you'll have to do it this Saturday, cause there are no meet ups in August.


----------



## Ironpain

Anybody between the ages of 20-26, I'm looking to see if I could put a group together of Torontonian's in their 20's, I'd like to at least be able to meet people my age if that's cool, young 20 somethings who would like to start a 20 somethings meet up group. Just so that we hang 20 somethings can bound with people our age. I'll understand if there is nobody around, no problem.


----------



## fanatic203

I'm in Toronto for the next week and a half. I'd like to get together. Maybe go to the CNE?


----------



## dullard

I would be up for something. Perhaps a get together this coming weekend? I imagine a fair number of Toronto SASers are going back to school next week and this would be a nice little send off for the summer.


----------



## fanatic203

Great! Except we usually can't get anyone together other than ourselves. I'm busy one day this weekend, I'm not sure which, but I'll let you know and we can meet up the other day.


----------



## fanatic203

I'm free Saturday.


----------



## Ironpain

If anyone is interested in going to the CNE we can do that, We can meet up at Bathurst Station On the ground level, at the top of the escalators. We can go there if you are up for it, I see some people from my support group are going tomorrow at 1pm, I'm always interested in meeting new people but we can go somewhere else if you want. I'll see what's going on with my friends before I commit to anything.


----------



## GunnyHighway

I need to get out of the house. If you guys get something concrete going I might be able to come. If that's okay with you guys of course...


----------



## nothing to fear

Hi everyone! I hope we can do something tomorrow.  
To be honest I'm not too keen on going to the CNE... I'd rather a casual restaurant of some sort. I hope that's fine? I hate feeling like I take over plans.

There are a bunch of places near Spadina Station. Future's (it can be somewhat loud and busy) is cheap with a good selection, or there's Green Room which is fairly big but it might be closed (it might seem sketchy because the door's down an alleyway but I think it's allright inside). Or there's plenty of cheap but good sushi in the area if everyone likes it.

I feel nervous choosing places, heh. What do you all think about meeting at 4pm at Spadina Station? Outside the exits, here http://goo.gl/maps/8kv5J

I'm flexible with the time so later is fine for me too. I'll give out my cell number in case anyone needs it, thinks they might be late or is unsure of where we are.

*Edit*: Meeting time changed to 5pm.


----------



## GunnyHighway

I'm up for just about anything. (Except sushi :blank ) I've gotta take public transit from Brampton, so it can't be too early for me.


----------



## fanatic203

That's fine, casual restaurants are good. 4pm sounds a bit early, though it's true we should go early since it's a Saturday. How about 5pm?


----------



## nothing to fear

5pm is good for me.


----------



## GunnyHighway

Sounds good for me as well. I just need to know exactly where I need to go. I hate the TTC with a passion so I need lots of planning beforehand. Do you think it'll be somewhat like last time I met up with you guys, where we do a little walk around after? Take some pictures n stuff? (I'm sorry, I forget the usernames besides Dullard's :hide )

Also...I hope there's a couple dudes coming or else I'm up for an extremely awkward and silent night :b Girls are scary!


----------



## nothing to fear

Well, Spadina station is just one subway stop east of Bathurst station, which is where we met at the last meet-up. We'll be waiting just outside the south-east exit, where there is a bench and newspaper boxes http://goo.gl/maps/SFkYH
Sorry if that's vague haha. I think you might have Brandon/dullard's number (or he has yours, at least) so maybe you can text him tomorrow if you get lost?

Sure we might take a stroll after, but it's not concrete or anything.


----------



## Anesthetize

I'm from Newmarket, and I would love to meet up with you guys! My job takes up a lot of my time though so I can only really meet up on weekends. I'll be keeping my eye on this thread


----------



## fanatic203

Torontonians: How well do you know the subway?

http://subwayquiz.com/

I got 9/30. One I got because we just met there, lol.


----------



## genes1s

fanatic203 said:


> Torontonians: How well do you know the subway?
> 
> http://subwayquiz.com/
> 
> I got 9/30. One I got because we just met there, lol.


14/30, mostly guessing.

BTW, new here, nice to see a lot of torontonians on this forum. i'm actually from vaughan/thornhill, it would be cool if there were others from the area


----------



## DavidisHere

Wow didn't expect to see a large Toronto thread. Guess I shouldn't be surprised, this city is huge and a concrete jungle. Anyway I'm 24 and interested in joining a meet  Ignore my low post count I'm a long time lurker and finally decided to start posting.


----------



## nothing to fear

I had been wanting to post a while ago and suggest a Nuit Blanche SAS meeting but it's probably too late. We should do something soon anyway, and new-comers are very welcome!


----------



## dullard

It would be super cool to do a Nuit Blanche thing. It is late notice but still, why not? I imagine it would be a great time and transit is running all night (daypass would be a super idea and they cover fare for two adults).


----------



## Ape in space

I will be out and about during this Nuit Blanche thing, but anonymously. Still too scared to go to meetups. But we will likely pass each other at some point without knowing it. Kind of a thrilling thought actually....


----------



## dullard

I hope you had a great time on Saturday.. the crowds were ridiculous.

We should get something going. *The Autumnal Toronto Get Together!*


----------



## iam2452

I'm new to this forum and have social anxiety, GAD among other things. I stumbled across this thread and am so happy to see that there is support like this in Toronto. Would be interested to attend a future meet up...


----------



## Paranoid of Spies

fanatic203 said:


> Torontonians: How well do you know the subway?
> 
> http://subwayquiz.com/
> 
> I got 9/30. One I got because we just met there, lol.


I got 23/30... I think I like transit too much


----------



## Canucklehead

fanatic203 said:


> Torontonians: How well do you know the subway?
> 
> http://subwayquiz.com/
> 
> I got 9/30. One I got because we just met there, lol.


I could name every sandwich and topping, taking quiz now!

Edit: Oh, wrong subway. :um


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

I got 17/30. Most of the ones that I take/took were not represented :mum


----------



## cj66

Anyone available to attend a show (OWSLA tour) at the Wrongbar (1279 Queen St W) Wed Nov 14th? I would've made a craigslist ad to get someone to go with...but...anxiety and all... not that attending with one of you would be any less terrifying, but well.. you know!

Dance/electronic music btw, and the tickets are 15$ (+4.45$ service fee).


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Someday I will pay a visit to Toronto and when I do I will be seeing some insane indie bands that seem never to frequent Melbourne half as much.


----------



## cj66

cj66 said:


> Anyone available to attend a show (OWSLA tour) at the Wrongbar (1279 Queen St W) Wed Nov 14th? I would've made a craigslist ad to get someone to go with...but...anxiety and all... not that attending with one of you would be any less terrifying, but well.. you know!
> 
> Dance/electronic music btw, and the tickets are 15$ (+4.45$ service fee).


no one? :rain


----------



## Zeeshan

iamsantibanez said:


> Sorry, I dont like skrillex


What is skrillex?


----------



## cj66

iamsantibanez said:


> Sorry, I dont like skrillex


aside from one remix, i don't really listen to his music. can't really get in to it i guess, although i can see how others do.

he isn't part of the tour btw.


----------



## cj66

Zeeshan said:


> What is skrillex?


----------



## Jay-Son

So i have a bit of experience organizing some social meetups...i think maybe we should meet up as a group for something small like tea or coffee, maybe start some type of social group that meets once a month or something.

Anyone up for it? I also need to know where people live in Toronto.


----------



## nothing to fear

Jay-Son said:


> So i have a bit of experience organizing some social meetups...i think maybe we should meet up as a group for something small like tea or coffee, maybe start some type of social group that meets once a month or something.
> 
> Anyone up for it? I also need to know where people live in Toronto.


I would be up for it.  
I've been wanting to get a get-together going for a while now but I feel uncomfortable organizing it.


----------



## Jay-Son

awesome....so something small like coffee/tea is fine, also whereabouts is good?...does everyone here take the TTC or do they only drive?


----------



## iam2452

I would like to come too! I'm fine with taking tTC


----------



## AJFA88

depending on what time and what day it is i might...


----------



## Zeeshan

Auron said:


> depending on what time and what day it is i might...


I would be definitely down for a meetup


----------



## Jay-Son

Alright I am loving the response rate.

Now we need to decide when... I am thinking 2nd or 3rd week of December is fine, is the weekend or weekday better for people?


----------



## pineapplebun

Zeeshan said:


> I would be definitely down for a meetup


IDK you might hate my egg-shaped head. I might send you into a rage with it.

Depends on work schedule since that's undecided. I may or may not come.


----------



## Zeeshan

pineapplebun said:


> IDK you might hate my egg-shaped head. I might send you into a rage with it.
> 
> Depends on work schedule since that's undecided. I may or may not come.


Lol a get together just wouldn't be fun without you.


----------



## AJFA88

Jay-Son said:


> Alright I am loving the response rate.
> 
> Now we need to decide when... I am thinking 2nd or 3rd week of December is fine, is the weekend or weekday better for people?


weekday for me. Though i work crazy hours, but fridays i usually finish around 4pm, so i have the rest of the evening free.


----------



## GunnyHighway

If we can organize something on the weekend I might be able to come. My work hours during the week are pretty unforgivable (11-7PM) for doing anything.


----------



## Jay-Son

Ok so it would have to be probably on a Friday 6pm-8pm or a weekend.

Which part of the city though, downtown or central Toronto, i don't want it to be too busy of a location.


----------



## phoenixwright

I grew up near Little Portugal (College to Queen-ish north-south and Landsdowne to Ossington west-east) and Little Italy (College to Dundas north-south and Ossington to Bathurst west-east). So I'm partial to those areas. College St (Carlton), Dundas and Bathurst are all serviced by streetcars.

I think this would be a good idea. Come hungry. The Portuguese and Italians can show you what good food is. lol They also have a great bar scene on College Street West. And I believe Ossington may have a good bar scene too (I hear Ossington is pretty arty these days).


----------



## iam2452

Weekend or Friday night works for me.... i prefer downtown Toronto but it doesn't really matter


----------



## pineapplebun

I can only do Saturday nights and all of Sunday.


----------



## Zeeshan

Sunday for me


----------



## Jay-Son

Maybe a restaurant would be better then, we could have a table reserved and it would be easier to locate by simply asking the host or waiter/waitress where "Jason's" table is for instance rather than guessing.

Might reduce some anxiety. I am thinking along the lines of a Jack Astors.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Zeeshan

Jay-Son said:


> Maybe a restaurant would be better then, we could have a table reserved and it would be easier to locate by simply asking the host or waiter/waitress where "Jason's" table is for instance rather than guessing.
> 
> Might reduce some anxiety. I am thinking along the lines of a Jack Astors.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I don't know this is pretty strange n nerve wrecking for me. I'm down though I'll have a beer or two with you guys


----------



## Jay-Son

Zeeshan said:


> I don't know this is pretty strange n nerve wrecking for me. I'm down though I'll have a beer or two with you guys


How can i reduce your nerves? I feel awful about that.


----------



## phoenixwright

I object to Jack Astor's. We have big chains like that all over the suburbs. I'd prefer something different (It's a good place but I'm kind of a snob like that). I've already went to Jack Astor's near Square One plenty of times though their menu is pretty good.

If you guys want to do a bar, I hear Sneaky Dee's on College/Bathurst is excellent. Tex-Mex. Apparently the best nachos in Toronto. Need to take a streetcar to get there though (Carlton or Bathurst). 14 min walk from Bathurst station. Kinda far to walk it.


----------



## Zeeshan

phoenixwright said:


> I object to Jack Astor's. We have big chains like that all over the suburbs. I'd prefer something different (It's a good place but I'm kind of a snob like that). I've already went to Jack Astor's near Square One plenty of times though their menu is pretty good.
> 
> If you guys want to do a bar, I hear Sneaky Dee's on College/Bathurst is excellent. Tex-Mex. Apparently the best nachos in Toronto. Need to take a streetcar to get there though (Carlton or Bathurst). 14 min walk from Bathurst station. Kinda far to walk it.


Well can we Do something where we can park easily lol. How about the sq1 jack astors I live right there


----------



## Jay-Son

phoenixwright said:


> I object to Jack Astor's. We have big chains like that all over the suburbs. I'd prefer something different (It's a good place but I'm kind of a snob like that). I've already went to Jack Astor's near Square One plenty of times though their menu is pretty good.
> 
> If you guys want to do a bar, I hear Sneaky Dee's on College/Bathurst is excellent. Tex-Mex. Apparently the best nachos in Toronto. Need to take a streetcar to get there though (Carlton or Bathurst). 14 min walk from Bathurst station. Kinda far to walk it.


We need a place that reserves and easy for people with SA to attend, not new hot spots in T.O. Chris. Maybe at a future meetup we can try.

But for an inaugural meetup i want something simple.

Also square one is far Z, we will need to find a middle ground. i cannot please everyone i warn this in advance, I could easily put the meetup near me if I want so i could park,lol :b


----------



## Jay-Son

Yes the date...I like Sunday afternoon or Thursday night so far. 

Once the date and time is settled, the establishment will be settled, I hope to meet next week.


----------



## phoenixwright

Zeeshan said:


> Well can we Do something where we can park easily lol. How about the sq1 jack astors I live right there


You're from Mississauga too? I bet you live in one of those condos in City Centre. I'm less than a 10 min drive from City Centre. I live in a more suburban area further up north.

I actually have a Mississauga SA social club meetup. We held one event in late October and that's it. I tried to get a bowling event going but it fell apart four times (I'm serious). I might try something near City Centre for a meetup and see what the interest is for that.

Most GTA members on SAS I'd imagine live in the City of Toronto. So yeah for this, we should pick something in Toronto.

As for parking in Toronto, the Green P website and parkopedia are pretty helpful. You just type in your destination and it will show you nearby parking lots and approximate street parking rates.

I get where you are coming from though. Among my peers in Mississauga, practically no one bothers going to Toronto for entertainment anymore unless it's the odd event like a concert. Too much hassle involved. Traffic, finding parking, paying for parking, etc. Mississauga is pretty well-covered with bars, nightclubs and restaurants. I feel like I'm the only crazy one that actually still goes to Toronto on the weekends. I don't have much of a social network here in Mississauga anymore and the Toronto SA group and whatever dates I get is basically my social life.

I still prefer the city culture of Toronto to the suburban atmosphere of Mississauga though. You can just walk (yes walk) down Yonge, Bloor, Queen, College, Dundas, etc. and find so much to do and a more diverse section of bars and restaurants/eateries. You can't beat that experience. Walking down a major street and looking at all those shops. And obviously the nightclub scene is better there (though I'm not part of that scene). It's much easier to drive and park in Mississauga than Toronto. But the trade-off is that Mississauga has a much less interesting and diverse commercial landscape. Toronto has more indie commerce whereas Mississauga is mostly big chain/big box stuff. Though there are really nice hidden gems to be found in Mississauga.


----------



## Zeeshan

phoenixwright said:


> You're from Mississauga too? I bet you live in one of those condos in City Centre. I'm less than a 10 min drive from City Centre. I live in a more suburban area further up north.
> 
> I actually have a Mississauga SA social club meetup. We held one event in late October and that's it. I tried to get a bowling event going but it fell apart four times (I'm serious). I might try something near City Centre for a meetup and see what the interest is for that.
> 
> Most GTA members on SAS I'd imagine live in the City of Toronto. So yeah for this, we should pick something in Toronto.
> 
> As for parking in Toronto, the Green P website and parkopedia are pretty helpful. You just type in your destination and it will show you nearby parking lots and approximate street parking rates.
> 
> I get where you are coming from though. Among my peers in Mississauga, practically no one bothers going to Toronto for entertainment anymore unless it's the odd event like a concert. Too much hassle involved. Traffic, finding parking, paying for parking, etc. Mississauga is pretty well-covered with bars, nightclubs and restaurants. I feel like I'm the only crazy one that actually still goes to Toronto on the weekends. I don't have much of a social network here in Mississauga anymore and the Toronto SA group and whatever dates I get is basically my social life.
> 
> I still prefer the city culture of Toronto to the suburban atmosphere of Mississauga though. You can just walk (yes walk) down Yonge, Bloor, Queen, College, Dundas, etc. and find so much to do and a more diverse section of bars and restaurants/eateries. You can't beat that experience. Walking down a major street and looking at all those shops. And obviously the nightclub scene is better there (though I'm not part of that scene). It's much easier to drive and park in Mississauga than Toronto. But the trade-off is that Mississauga has a much less interesting and diverse commercial landscape. Toronto has more indie commerce whereas Mississauga is mostly big chain/big box stuff. Though there are really nice hidden gems to be found in Mississauga.


Yep I rent a condo right across from sq1. Definitely not the place to be for those bothered by SA

Its OK though I've settled in. .

I am free to meetup late Sunday that sounds best


----------



## pineapplebun

lol definitely not going to show up if its anywhere outside of Toronto like Sauga.


----------



## Zeeshan

pineapplebun said:


> lol definitely not going to show up if its anywhere outside of Toronto like Sauga.


What's the lol for you don't like sq1


----------



## Jay-Son

So yes, everyone ok for Sunday Decembr 16, maybe 5pm?or do we want earlier?


----------



## pineapplebun

Zeeshan said:


> What's the lol for you don't like sq1


I've never been to Square 1 but since I don't drive, and have to bus, going out of Toronto is just too much  lol. I just rather not. xD


----------



## Zeeshan

pineapplebun said:


> I've never been to Square 1 but since I don't drive, and have to bus, going out of Toronto is just too much  lol. I just rather not. xD


Well maybe you should visit sometime it is a landmark you know


----------



## pineapplebun

Zeeshan said:


> Well maybe you should visit sometime it is a landmark you know


One day, but definitely not if I have to bus there lol. Toronto is way more exciting than Sauga


----------



## Zeeshan

Jay-Son said:


> So yes, everyone ok for Sunday Decembr 16, maybe 5pm?or do we want earlier?


I'm certainly down


----------



## Zeeshan

pineapplebun said:


> One day, but definitely not if I have to bus there lol. Toronto is way more exciting than Sauga


Nah you know that's not true


----------



## pineapplebun

Zeeshan said:


> Nah you know that's not true


Yes it is lol. My friend from Sauga always makes a trip here, even considering moving here. Toronto is where the action is at. Forget Sauga doesn't even have a subway system


----------



## iam2452

i'm okay with dec 16. Just really freaked out because i don't know anyone. My issue with social situations is more of agoraphobia from panic disorder. Jason I think I remember you from the toronto support group; i went to one meeting


----------



## pineapplebun

iam2452 said:


> i'm okay with dec 16. Just really freaked out because i don't know anyone. My issue with social situations is more of agoraphobia from panic disorder. Jason I think I remember you from the toronto support group; i went to one meeting


Don't worry I don't know anyone else there either besides Jason who I've met only once. So I'm just as nervous ^^.


----------



## Zeeshan

pineapplebun said:


> Yes it is lol. My friend from Sauga always makes a trip here, even considering moving here. Toronto is where the action is at. Forget Sauga doesn't even have a subway system


We have tons of subways here :s


----------



## pineapplebun

Zeeshan said:


> We have tons of subways here :s


Har har. You know I meant the TTC Subway and not the restaurant. Jerk.


----------



## Zeeshan

pineapplebun said:


> Har har. You know I meant the TTC Subway and not the restaurant. Jerk.


Oh see now I have a car so I wouldn't know anything about the ttc


----------



## Jay-Son

iam2452 said:


> i'm okay with dec 16. Just really freaked out because i don't know anyone. My issue with social situations is more of agoraphobia from panic disorder. Jason I think I remember you from the toronto support group; i went to one meeting


Oh nice, someone recognizes me from group.

Well most of us are in the same boat, we don't know others. Well you said you know me from group, so that is someone you know technically.

Let me know if i can do anything to accommodate you.


----------



## iam2452

Jay-Son said:


> Oh nice, someone recognizes me from group.
> 
> Well most of us are in the same boat, we don't know others. Well you said you know me from group, so that is someone you know technically.
> 
> Let me know if i can do anything to accommodate you.


thank you, this makes me feel better


----------



## Zeeshan

Jay-Son said:


> Oh nice, someone recognizes me from group.
> 
> Well most of us are in the same boat, we don't know others. Well you said you know me from group, so that is someone you know technically.
> 
> Let me know if i can do anything to accommodate you.


I am definayely in


----------



## Jay-Son

Alright now that we agree on Sunday December 16, 4pm I guess we need to pick location.

If people want parking and subway convenience we can pick a restaurant around Yorkdale Mall.

Yonge-Eglinton Pickle Barrel

Yonge-Dundas (bunch of restaurants)

Other than that I do like Jack Astors at Yonge-Bloor (2 Bloor Street East to be exact) right near the subway there are underground parking lots around for the drivers, more central city than crazy downtown.


----------



## Zeeshan

Jay-Son said:


> Alright now that we agree on Sunday December 16, 4pm I guess we need to pick location.
> 
> If people want parking and subway convenience we can pick a restaurant around Yorkdale Mall.
> 
> Yonge-Eglinton Pickle Barrel
> 
> Yonge-Dundas (bunch of restaurants)
> 
> Other than that I do like Jack Astors at Yonge-Bloor (2 Bloor Street East to be exact) right near the subway there are underground parking lots around for the drivers, more central city than crazy downtown.


I would opt for yorkdale BC driving around younge us something I'm hessitant


----------



## Jay-Son

alright anyone oppose Yorkdale?....I am still aiming for this Sunday 4pm.


----------



## Jay-Son

Everyone still on board for this?...worried i lost some people


----------



## phoenixwright

I'm ok with Yorkdale Sunday 4pm-ish. I've never been to Yorkdale Mall and would like to check it out. And it's basically right off Allen Road. I believe it made #2 in the top 15 malls of Canada list. Unfortunately Square One didn't make that list (I'm shocked).


----------



## Zeeshan

Jay-Son said:


> Everyone still on board for this?...worried i lost some people


You count me in I look forward to having a beer with you guys


----------



## Jay-Son

phoenixwright said:


> I'm ok with Yorkdale Sunday 4pm-ish. I've never been to Yorkdale Mall and would like to check it out. And it's basically right off Allen Road. I believe it made #2 in the top 15 malls of Canada list. Unfortunately Square One didn't make that list (I'm shocked).


Yea if you have trouble finding a parking spot just go all the way at the back, the parking garage can be a bit of a hassle come Christmas time I gather.

I forget where Jack Astor's is located in Yorkdale, i will check their web site later on to find out.


----------



## phoenixwright

pineapplebun said:


> I've never been to Square 1 but since I don't drive, and have to bus, going out of Toronto is just too much  lol. I just rather not. xD


You don't need a car to get to Square One. It's probably the easiest destination to travel to in Mississauga since there are so many bus routes that go there. All you have to do is take the TTC subway to Islington station (Kipling will do too) and then take a Miway (Mississauga Transit) bus directly to Square One.

Most people here are located in Toronto so it wouldn't be fair to host this meeting at Square One though. Anyone here from Mississauga who is interested in a social gathering, contact me (especially if you are a cute female). I'm an event organizer for a Mississauga SA Social Club.



> Yes it is lol. My friend from Sauga always makes a trip here, even considering moving here. Toronto is where the action is at. Forget Sauga doesn't even have a subway system


Our city's "downtown" revolves around a freakin' shopping mall. It's disgraceful. Square One is a really nice shopping mall. But City Centre is not a real downtown. It's basically a shopping mall, chain restaurants and a bunch of condos. Though I did go to a small Irish pub there once. Which was interesting and different than the usual Jack Astor's and Moxie's fair.

At least Downtown Brampton looks like a real downtown. Streetsville in Mississauga (Streetsville used to be an independent town before it was annexed by Mississauga. Mayor Hazel McCallion is from Streetsville) looks more like a real downtown than downtown Mississauga.

If my workplace wasn't in Brampton, I would definitely move to Toronto. I would love to live in one of those fancy condos in City Centre (the Marilyn Monroe towers especially).

But City Centre itself is not very interesting. What do you condo dwellers there do there for fun? Go to Square One? Go to Jack Astor's? Go to Moxie's? Alice Fazooli's? Famous Players (or Empire Studios)? Playdium? What else is there to do in City Centre Mississauga? I think they have a nightclub on the top floor of the Absolute World towers. I went to that Irish pub near City Centre once. But there aren't enough indie shops, pubs/bars and eateries in the area like you would see in downtown Toronto or even downtown Brampton. It's boring when your city landscape is dominated by the likes of Jack Astor's, Moxie's, Milestone's, Pickle Barrel, Boston Pizza, Kelsey's, Denny's, etc. And I do like eating at all these places. But It's nice to have something different for a change! (Yeah I admit, I'm a bit of a snob. lol. But not so much of a snob that I can't enjoy food from big chain restaurants).


----------



## Zeeshan

phoenixwright said:


> You don't need a car to get to Square One. It's probably the easiest destination to travel to in Mississauga since there are so many bus routes that go there. All you have to do is take the TTC subway to Islington station (Kipling will do too) and then take a Miway (Mississauga Transit) bus directly to Square One.
> 
> Most people here are located in Toronto so it wouldn't be fair to host this meeting at Square One though. Anyone here from Mississauga who is interested in a social gathering, contact me (especially if you are a cute female). I'm an event organizer for a Mississauga SA Social Club.
> 
> Our city's "downtown" revolves around a freakin' shopping mall. It's disgraceful. Square One is a really nice shopping mall. But City Centre is not a real downtown. It's basically a shopping mall, chain restaurants and a bunch of condos. Though I did go to a small Irish pub there once. Which was interesting and different than the usual Jack Astor's and Moxie's fair.
> 
> At least Downtown Brampton looks like a real downtown. Streetsville in Mississauga (Streetsville used to be an independent town before it was annexed by Mississauga. Mayor Hazel McCallion is from Streetsville) looks more like a real downtown than downtown Mississauga.
> 
> If my workplace wasn't in Brampton, I would definitely move to Toronto. I would love to live in one of those fancy condos in City Centre (the Marilyn Monroe towers especially).
> 
> But City Centre itself is not very interesting. What do you condo dwellers there do there for fun? Go to Square One? Go to Jack Astor's? Go to Moxie's? Alice Fazooli's? Famous Players (or Empire Studios)? Playdium? What else is there to do in City Centre Mississauga? I think they have a nightclub on the top floor of the Absolute World towers. I went to that Irish pub near City Centre once. But there aren't enough indie shops, pubs/bars and eateries in the area like you would see in downtown Toronto or even downtown Brampton. It's boring when your city landscape is dominated by the likes of Jack Astor's, Moxie's, Milestone's, Pickle Barrel, Boston Pizza, Kelsey's, Denny's, etc. And I do like eating at all these places. But It's nice to have something different for a change! (Yeah I admit, I'm a bit of a snob. lol. But not so much of a snob that I can't enjoy food from big chain restaurants).


Why r u so bitter against saga? I love it here


----------



## pineapplebun

phoenixwright said:


> You don't need a car to get to Square One. It's probably the easiest destination to travel to in Mississauga since there are so many bus routes that go there. All you have to do is take the TTC subway to Islington station (Kipling will do too) and then take a Miway (Mississauga Transit) bus directly to Square One.


My point was how inconvenient it is to bus out of Toronto, not that because I bus I cannot get there. There are buses to go to Vaughn Mills but that doesn't mean I'd ever want to. Plus, I wouldn't stop you guys from holding a meeting in Sauga, just that I would not bother going lol.


----------



## Zeeshan

pineapplebun said:


> My point was how inconvenient it is to bus out of Toronto, not that because I bus I cannot get there. There are buses to go to Vaughn Mills but that doesn't mean I'd ever want to. Plus, I wouldn't stop you guys from holding a meeting in Sauga, just that I would not bother going lol.


Pineapple you coming?


----------



## phoenixwright

Zeeshan said:


> Why r u so bitter against saga? I love it here


Because Mississauga sucks. It has like 715,000 people and yet it's still a suburb through and through and not a real city. City Centre Mississauga isn't a real downtown. If you ever looked at a map of City Centre, a huge chunk of it in the centre is taken up by a shopping mall. And outside of the shopping mall, you just have big-chain restaurants like Jack Astor's, Cineplex Famous Players, Playdium, The Central branch Library, City Hall, Living Arts Centre, The Y and a bunch of condos. That's about it. That's our downtown. I think I heard something about there being a nightclub on the top floor of the Absolute World towers. Toronto's and even Brampton's downtown is a lot more diverse and interesting. You can just walk down Yonge, Bloor, College, Dundas, Queen, King, etc. and see all the commercial properties grab your attention.

If I'm wrong about City Centre, I'm open to suggestions about places to go while there.

Also Mississauga in general has very poor urban design. One strip mall (plazas) and big box store after another. And you need a car for practically everything in Mississauga (not so much if you live in City Centre. Of course once you need to leave City Centre, you will need a car. lol). In my neighbourhood (Mavis/Eglinton), the only thing we have within walking distance is the Mavis Strip Mall and a couple convenience stores. I have to drive for practically everything almost. The pharmacy is a 15 min walk. As a result of all this auto dependence, traffic congestion can get pretty bad in Mississauga. City Centre and Hurontario are ridiculous during rush hour. Even though Mississauga has about three times less population density than Toronto. Toronto driving is worse. But without the TTC and the high parking fees, it would be a hell of a lot worse when you have three times the population density (plus a lot of the traffic congestion in Toronto is caused by people from the 416 and 905 suburbs driving to Toronto for work or because their own city sucks for entertainment).

I hate being a motorist in Toronto. Driving and parking is more hassle. But the trade-off of having a more interesting city overall, including a REAL downtown, is worth it. Plus everything is a shorter distance in Toronto so you don't have to do much driving if you choose to drive.


----------



## Jay-Son

alright so Zeeshan I am going to PM you my number, if anyone else wants it let me know. For now it is tomorrow at 4pm at Jack Astors at Yorkdale Mall.


----------



## Jay-Son

made a mistake...no Jack Astors at yorkdale...so it will be Moxies at Yorkdale


----------



## phoenixwright

I almost had a heart attack driving through the insanely crowded parking lot and garage trying to find a parking spot. lol. Yeah it wasn't a good idea for me to drive there during the holiday season. Even though it would have took me 47 mins from Islington station to get to Moxie's (easily 1 hour 10 min commute each way if you include driving to Islington station).


----------



## Jay-Son

phoenixwright said:


> I almost had a heart attack driving through the insanely crowded parking lot and garage trying to find a parking spot. lol. Yeah it wasn't a good idea for me to drive there during the holiday season. Even though it would have took me 47 mins from Islington station to get to Moxie's (easily 1 hour 10 min commute each way if you include driving to Islington station).


I will probably have nightmares about that parking lot for weeks.


----------



## Zeeshan

Jay-Son said:


> I will probably have nightmares about that parking lot for weeks.


We should do these more often


----------



## Jay-Son

^
We will, if anyone has any ideas post them and we can knock them out one at a time like a bucket list (well a mundane bucket list,haha).

Wasn't intended to just be a one-time meetup, i was hoping to pull something like this off once or twice a month.


----------



## Zeeshan

Jay-Son said:


> ^
> We will, if anyone has any ideas post them and we can knock them out one at a time like a bucket list (well a mundane bucket list,haha).
> 
> Wasn't intended to just be a one-time meetup, i was hoping to pull something like this off once or twice a month.


lets schedule something in the new year, maybe Jan 6th. There are a couple of great places on the bloor subway that would let the subway and the car folks meet up. I know most people are hard on for money these days, so we can also pick a half wings night or something.


----------



## Jay-Son

sounds good Zeeshan, any recommendations?

I now Fox and Fiddle at Yonge and Wellesley is pretty good, i have been there a few times. Plus there is ample parking near by at a Green P parking lot. 

Tough to find specials on a weekend, I am not sure of other people's schedules though, what days work for them. I could be wrong though, maybe there are some specials on Sunday.


----------



## wujo

Anybody got plans this week?


----------



## Jay-Son

What day is good for people after new years?
January 2,3,4,5 or, 6?


----------



## Zeeshan

Jay-Son said:


> What day is good for people after new years?
> January 2,3,4,5 or, 6?


6th sounds good for me, unfortunately have to work on the 5th


----------



## AJFA88

Jay-Son said:


> What day is good for people after new years?
> January 2,3,4,5 or, 6?


i have the 6th off


----------



## gunner21

I am new here and from Toronto. Hi.


----------



## pineapplebun

Haha I'll try to make it to this one Sunday works great for me just I have to yeah be awake.


----------



## phoenixwright

I'm down to hang. But there is a hoes before bros clause [inside joke I have with Jay-Son] that takes precedence if I have a date on Sunday (I don't think I'll have a second date that early but who knows) so my RSVP is subject to cancellation. And anyone who signs a Friendship Agreement with me will have to sign off on the hoes before bros clause as well.


----------



## Jay-Son

sorry guys i have succumbed to the flu, so i kind of kept off the thread but I am a bit dubious that i will be better by Sunday .

I think you guys should still plan something though.


----------



## lonestarTO

*Can u all keep me in the loop, assuming there is one*

Hey folks,
Just stumbled upon this thread, the thought of connecting with folks in my area scares the crap out of me. So it must be a good idea, not sure if anyone meets up or what but I guess this is me putting myself "out there", please let me know if that goes down.


----------



## nothing to fear

Sunday the 6th works for me, but not 100% sure if I'm going (nervous). Where would it take place?


----------



## phoenixwright

I texted you today Jay-Son. I'm guessing you're still down with the flu.

I needed a rest today anyway though. I've been going out a lot recently. From Saturday December 29th to Saturday January 5th, I've only had two days off from socializing (Sunday and Tuesday). And every single time I went to Toronto. Both Saturdays : Yonge/Eglinton (SA group), Monday : Downtown (NYE), Wednesday: Etobicoke (coffee with a friend), Thursday: Yorkdale (date), Friday: Downtown (Toastmasters).

I'm only going to be heading to Toronto "only" three times this week though: Wednesday (North York, date), Friday (Downtown, Toastmasters), Saturday (Yonge/Eg, SA group).

Between the Toronto SA group, Toastmasters and a potential new girlfriend who lives near Yorkdale, my car is going to be racking up a lot of mileage. This balancing act is making me tired. But it's hard when your friends and the girl you're seeing are in Toronto. Aside from my job in Brampton and Zeeshan (lol), I don't feel like I have anything in the suburbs. I'm not close with my family and my friends in Mississauga have drifted away.


----------



## AJFA88

oh man..i wish we could have done something today.


----------



## Zeeshan

Auron said:


> oh man..i wish we could have done something today.


Let's do something coming Sunday say 4pm ?


----------



## iam2452

Did the event yesterday happen? Did i miss it?


----------



## Zeeshan

iam2452 said:


> Did the event yesterday happen? Did i miss it?


Nope people too busy


----------



## phoenixwright

I'm down for Sunday at 4pm


----------



## iam2452

Zeeshan said:


> Nope people too busy


oh okay.

I'd be up to doing something this Sunday.


----------



## Jay-Son

I am working this Sunday. I am more open the following weekend.

Some cafe on Yorkville i think would still be a good idea. I have always lived in the suburbs so I am not too conversant when it comes to picking central locations.


----------



## mooncricket

*Giving it a shot!*

Hey all! im in the west end and wouldn't mind getting together for coffee or a bite to eat. If anyone plays tennis or is looking for a workout partner im in...


----------



## Zeeshan

*********** said:


> Hey all! im in the west end and wouldn't mind getting together for coffee or a bite to eat. If anyone plays tennis or is looking for a workout partner im in...


Its winter.


----------



## mooncricket

lol we have indoor tennis clubs all over the city....Great way to meet others and get out during the winter months and stay active.


----------



## Jay-Son

Alright I am ready to get things started again...too long of a break, damn flu. 

Maybe Pickle barrell Yonge & Eglinton this time, or Fox & Firkin...people feel free to throw out ideas.

Also if anyone is into shooting some hoops let me know.


----------



## Zeeshan

Jay-Son said:


> Alright I am ready to get things started again...too long of a break, damn flu.
> 
> Maybe Pickle barrell Yonge & Eglinton this time, or Fox & Firkin...people feel free to throw out ideas.
> 
> Also if anyone is into shooting some hoops let me know.


Pickle barrel sounds food


----------



## AJFA88

Jay-Son said:


> Alright I am ready to get things started again...too long of a break, damn flu.
> 
> Maybe Pickle barrell Yonge & Eglinton this time, or Fox & Firkin...people feel free to throw out ideas.
> 
> Also if anyone is into shooting some hoops let me know.


sounds good. any chances of it being friday afternoon/evening?


----------



## Jay-Son

I am up for friday evening.....better for me than Sundays to be honest


----------



## dullard

I could totally make a Friday evening.


----------



## Jay-Son

alright looks like we have something going....is a restaurant ok or are you more into pubs?


----------



## Zeeshan

Jay-Son said:


> alright looks like we have something going....is a restaurant ok or are you more into pubs?


Works for me. Just anywhere its easy to drive to


----------



## nightrain

I might have to try meeting up with you guys sometime.


----------



## nothing to fear

Fridays are good for me. 
I/R/T restaurants or pubs, either is fine with me just somewhere that has the option of food is preferable.


----------



## iam2452

Friday is probably the worst day for me but will still try to make it nonetheless.


----------



## Jay-Son

Yonge-Wellesley or Yonge-Eglinton..I think both have fair parking, small vote or should I just decide?


----------



## Zeeshan

Younge n egljnton


----------



## dullard

My vote would go to Yonge and Wellesley but it isn't a big deal either way.


----------



## phoenixwright

Yonge/Wellesley


----------



## Jay-Son

alright well we can vote on location for a bit longer...I am thinking we should meet at about 8pm maybe? Or is that too late? I usually eat dinner late. I can do anytime from 7pm onwards.


----------



## Jay-Son

alright still aiming for this friday...just trying to agree on a location


----------



## AJFA88

eglinton and yonge?


----------



## Jay-Son

Yea Yonge & Eglinton Pickle barrel. If 2 other people confirm they are going besides me then call it a confirmed meetup.


----------



## Zeeshan

Jay-Son said:


> Yea Yonge & Eglinton Pickle barrel. If 2 other people confirm they are going besides me then call it a confirmed meetup.


I'm down


----------



## dullard

I'd be up for it.


----------



## phoenixwright

Pickel Barrel again? Boo. lol. We do Pickel Barrel so often. They have an all-day breakfast place at Yonge/Eg. I forget what it's called. Sunset Grill or something? Maybe it would be worth checking out. Or Fox and Firkin.


----------



## nothing to fear

I'll be there. 7pm might be better I think.

I'm open to most anything, as long as it's not so loud we can't talk.


----------



## Jay-Son

The address is 2300 Yonge street.

Here is a link to the menu (they basically have everything).

If you are driving I suggest going to 75 Holly street, it is a green P parking underground lot. $5 for the night(just make sure to park after 6PM), if you want to try and save the $5 go down to Eglinton west and try some side streets (Duplex, Colin, Maxwell, etc.) but they are hit and miss, no guarantees with spots.


----------



## Jay-Son

oh yea, also who needs my cell number?


----------



## phoenixwright

I'd also prefer a 7pm start time. It's worse for traffic yea. But I don't like eating dinner too late. Gives the body less time to burn the calories before you go to bed. Indulging in food late at night is a bad habit of mine. I went to Caffe Demetre Tuesday evening around 10pm-ish after watching Django in theatres and had a big *** crepe with ice cream, peanuts, chocolate shavings, chocolate chunk toppings, whipped cream and sliced bananas.


----------



## iam2452

Just to give a heads up I will not be coming tomorrow. I'm sick as a dog and not fully recovered from this flu that I have. 
I always feel like I missing out on these things:\ oh well..next time i guess


----------



## nothing to fear

Where exactly are we meeting? Outside the entrance to Pickle Barrel (inside the mall)?

(My name is Heather by the way.)


----------



## Jay-Son

well tow choices we meet in side where the hostess is...or i just reserve a table and you ask for "Jason's table" and i will reserve it for 7pm. 

I just need to know how many are showing, I think for now it is 5 people?

But i would rather people get my number in case they cannot attend last second, can't find us, or will be late. i won't force it on anyone, but yea if you are coming let me know if you need my cell.

Is it easier for me to reserve? i think i will go that route.


----------



## phoenixwright

I have your number so I'm fine either way.


----------



## Jay-Son

Alright...still have yet to hear back from others as it is getting closer to meeting time.

This is where i get a bit paranoid. So zeeshan and Phoenix are in, Heather are you still in? Dullard?


----------



## nothing to fear

I think I'll be fine without your number, I only take two subways there, have been to Pickle Barrel for a previous meet-up and that (sort-of) mall a lot, etc.

You could make a reservation and we still meet outside but meeting at the table might be easier, we wouldn't have to do the awkward approaching strangers and asking "...Are you [so-and-so] from the forum?"


----------



## Jay-Son

haha...good point(my name is Jason)...I just called them and they don't take reservations

We can meet outside the restaurant though for around 7pm i guess...and if anyone needs my number just PM me before 5:30pm.

Everyone cool with that?


----------



## dullard

Sounds good. I will definitely be there.


----------



## Zeeshan

Jay-Son said:


> haha...good point(my name is Jason)...I just called them and they don't take reservations
> 
> We can meet outside the restaurant though for around 7pm i guess...and if anyone needs my number just PM me before 5:30pm.
> 
> Everyone cool with that?


I wont be since I have a date

I'm claiming pheonixs chicks first clause


----------



## Jay-Son

Zeeshan said:


> I wont be since I have a date
> 
> I'm claiming pheonixs chicks first clause


Awesome...good luck Zeeshan.


----------



## Jay-Son

alright so zeeshan is out...Phonix may be out due to the weather. Are you two ok with the weather outside?


----------



## phoenixwright

Zeeshan said:


> I wont be since I have a date
> 
> I'm claiming pheonixs chicks first clause


ROFL.

And I won't be coming because traffic out there is ridiculous right now with the bad road conditions. My wheels lost traction TWICE on my commute home from work today. And this was on local roads. Even if I take Eglinton all the way to Yonge, it's not worth the risk. Alternatively I can just take Mississauga Transit. But buses are going to be slower in this weather too. I might as well just stay home. It's just Pickel Barrel. I've already been there plenty of times.

Zeeshan, stay safe on the drive to your date. It's ****ing ridiculous out there now. Took me about an hour+ to get home from work in Brampton (usually takes me 30 mins tops).


----------



## nothing to fear

I enjoyed the meet-up yesterday, glad we were able to put something together. 

As we discussed it'd be really cool if we could do something at Snakes & Lattes, a board game cafe (they have food and drinks). 
There's a $5 cover which I think is okay (they have 2000+ games to choose from and you could stay as long as you want), the only problem is they don't do reservations anymore and the wait would probably be a few hours for Friday afternoons/evenings (which is when most people would be free to do something). There is also a 6-person limit per table.
So if we do go I could go early and get us on the list and if we have to wait a little there are plenty of bars/cafes in the area.

There are also restaurants/bars that I've heard are cool with you bringing and playing board games if you call in advance.

I think it'd be good to find something more to do besides just dinner/drinks.

Is anyone interested? Any other ideas for things to do?


----------



## Jay-Son

Also was so nice to meet everyone last night. Always a bit weird meeting people for the first time but usually turns out well if they are SASers.

I'm in to try snakes & lattes, I heard it is fantastic and would be a nice break from all the technological-based games we are so accustomed to.


----------



## AJFA88

I came to realize dullard's avatar almost depicts what he actually looks like. Epic beard!

It was good to meet everyone. I was exhausted that an hour later i was kind of zoning out. Snakers and lattes, maybe we can make it happen on a wednesday?


----------



## seafolly

Oh man, you guys were within walking distance of me!  I don't check here often enough. 

Recently overcame a huge agoraphobic fear by going way downtown to meet a group from another site so...this is possible for me now.  The only weird thing is really knowing nothing at ALL about the people meeting up.


----------



## Jay-Son

seafolly said:


> Oh man, you guys were within walking distance of me!  I don't check here often enough.
> 
> Recently overcame a huge agoraphobic fear by going way downtown to meet a group from another site so...this is possible for me now.  The only weird thing is really knowing nothing at ALL about the people meeting up.


We didn't know each other either really, i never really got to know any of them before meeting. You cna if you want though, it is a good idea.


----------



## Zeeshan

So I'm going to offer to host a super bowl get together if there is interest. I don't have plans n its one if those dates that everyone has somewhere to be

So if 2 or 3 people or more are interested then I can host


----------



## phoenixwright

Jay-Son said:


> Also was so nice to meet everyone last night. Always a bit weird meeting people for the first time but usually turns out well if they are SASers.
> 
> I'm in to try snakes & lattes, I heard it is fantastic and would be a nice break from all the technological-based games we are so accustomed to.


Snakes & Lattes is a great idea


----------



## sociallyawkwardperson

nothing to fear said:


> I enjoyed the meet-up yesterday, glad we were able to put something together.
> 
> As we discussed it'd be really cool if we could do something at Snakes & Lattes, a board game cafe (they have food and drinks).
> There's a $5 cover which I think is okay (they have 2000+ games to choose from and you could stay as long as you want), the only problem is they don't do reservations anymore and the wait would probably be a few hours for Friday afternoons/evenings (which is when most people would be free to do something). There is also a 6-person limit per table.
> So if we do go I could go early and get us on the list and if we have to wait a little there are plenty of bars/cafes in the area.
> 
> There are also restaurants/bars that I've heard are cool with you bringing and playing board games if you call in advance.
> 
> I think it'd be good to find something more to do besides just dinner/drinks.
> 
> Is anyone interested? Any other ideas for things to do?


I think this is a great idea and I'd love to come if it's alright.


----------



## Jay-Son

sociallyawkwardperson said:


> I think this is a great idea and I'd love to come if it's alright.


Definitely alright, please join us


----------



## phoenixwright

When is Snakes & Lattes gonna happen?


----------



## phoenixwright

It would be nice if we could do the snakes & lattes thing this Friday or something. Any other interest for this?


----------



## pineapplebun

That Snakes & Lattes sounds fun but unfortunately I work nights which include Friday nights, so I'll be there in spirit.


----------



## Jay-Son

If not this Friday, i would like to aim for February 15 if not Snakje & Lattes we can find something else.

Look forward to it my fellow peers ,lol


----------



## iam2452

I'm free this Friday and next Friday so either day works for me. I like the snakes and lattes idea...seems different and fun


----------



## nothing to fear

Sorry I didn't answer earlier... though we _probably _wouldn't have been able to do it today anyway haha.

Next Friday the 15th is fine for me.

How should we do this? I'm able to go earlier to book a table since the wait is quite long (you can't make reservations, you just add your name to a list), and when we meet we can hang out in the area a little until I get their call that our table is ready.

Also there's a limit of 6 people per table so we'd have to get two tables if there are are 7 or more, so on Friday early in the day we'll have to know for sure how many of us will be going. Is that allright?

Kind of nervous about putting this all together, heh.


----------



## Jay-Son

sounds good to me...everyone here who is coming friday just post it here, and if your status changes, update us.

I'm in for Snakes and Lattes assuming it is on Friday


----------



## fanatic203

I should be able to come Friday the 15th


----------



## phoenixwright

Are we still on Friday?


----------



## dullard

I am game.


----------



## Jay-Son

I'm in still...


----------



## phoenixwright

Ok my MRI was pushed up to tomorrow by some grace of God (I was originally scheduled for it May 23rd. lol) so I might not be able to come to Snakes n Lattes. And if I am able to, I will be late. The MRI is scheduled for around 6pm (I have to show up 45 mins earlier). The MRI is 30 mins. I have been instructed to have a designated driver with me (my dad) so I can't drive straight to the meetup from the Hospital. I don't know when you'll have your meetup Friday. But I won't be making it to to the Bathurst/Bloor area until like 7:30-7:45pm at the earliest. And that's assuming that I'm allowed to drive a vehicle after having an MRI (I think it should be fine?)


----------



## Zeeshan

phoenixwright said:


> Ok my MRI was pushed up to tomorrow by some grace of God (I was originally scheduled for it May 23rd. lol) so I might not be able to come to Snakes n Lattes. And if I am able to, I will be late. The MRI is scheduled for around 6pm (I have to show up 45 mins earlier). The MRI is 30 mins. I have been instructed to have a designated driver with me (my dad) so I can't drive straight to the meetup from the Hospital. I don't know when you'll have your meetup Friday. But I won't be making it to to the Bathurst/Bloor area until like 7:30-7:45pm at the earliest. And that's assuming that I'm allowed to drive a vehicle after having an MRI (I think it should be fine?)


I've had an MRI I drove myself its not mind altering in anyways just kind of feel like your locked in an coffin

Good luck


----------



## phoenixwright

Zeeshan said:


> I've had an MRI I drove myself its not mind altering in anyways just kind of feel like your locked in an coffin
> 
> Good luck


Thanks. It says in the letter that I need to have an escort drive me home (I guess they put that in there to avoid any liabilities. Maybe some people get a bit of a dizzy spell afterwards?) so I'll follow that precaution but then drive to Bathurst/Bloor afterwards since the MRI shouldn't affect your ability to drive at all. It would shave off maybe 15 mins tops off my commute if I just drove there directly from Credit Valley Hospital instead of heading home first so it's not a big deal.


----------



## nothing to fear

me, Jay-Son, pheonixwright, fanatic203, dullard (but he said he'll back out if there's over 6 people)

iam2452??, Zeeshan???


So how about 7:30pm for tomorrow? I'm not sure where we should meet, since I don't know what time exactly our table will be ready. In the past we'd meet at the subway station but it's crappy weather and might be annoying for drivers so maybe a cafe in the area?

phoenixwright you probably having Jay-Son's number, right? 

Does anyone want or need my cell number?


----------



## phoenixwright

I probably won't make it for 7:30pm (I estimated 7:30-7:45pm but maybe 7:30 is too generous of an estimate) but I'd imagine I would only be a little late. I have Jay-Son's number.


----------



## Jay-Son

nothing to fear said:


> me, Jay-Son, pheonixwright, fanatic203, dullard (but he said he'll back out if there's over 6 people)
> 
> iam2452??, Zeeshan???
> 
> So how about 7:30pm for tomorrow? I'm not sure where we should meet, since I don't know what time exactly our table will be ready. In the past we'd meet at the subway station but it's crappy weather and might be annoying for drivers so maybe a cafe in the area?
> 
> phoenixwright you probably having Jay-Son's number, right?
> 
> Does anyone want or need my cell number?


Could i get a cell number from someone just to reduce anxiety in case I am late or can't find anyone?

Thanks


----------



## phoenixwright

I probably should get another person's number too. I will most likely be late (not by much). And if jay-son is late, then I won't know where you guys are if I arrive before him. Just PM me.

For anyone besides me who is driving, there is a Green P on Palmerston Ave intersecting with Bloor (it's a one way street so you can't enter from bloor! You have to enter from the other way) that is like a 1 min walk from snakes n lattes. $4 parking for the night. Pay and display parking. I parked there before to go to the cne last year (I took the Bathurst streetcar with the Toronto support group from Bathurst station to the cne).


----------



## nothing to fear

Let's meet in the Green Beanery cafe, since it's close to Snakes & Lattes.
It's on the south-east corner of Bathurst and Bloor (address is 565 Bloor Street West M5S 1Y5, for those who like it for their GPS.)

Here's a streetview photo of the cafe:









We'll meet inside the cafe at 7:30pm and once everyone's there we'll walk over to Snakes & Lattes, which is on the north side of Bloor just a couple minutes west of Bathurst.
By the way there's a ~$5 cover charge (they have 1000's of games and you can stay as long as you want so I think that's worth it). Also they sell food and drinks.

I'm kinda worried that I'll get the call for our table early but maybe one or two of us can walk over and hold the table. We'll figure it out. 

(Sometimes I feel like I'm too thorough haha, but if anyone has any questions let me know.)


----------



## Jay-Son

Good stuff Heather.

Geez, 1000 games, it might take us hours to get a consensus on what game to play, haha.


----------



## fanatic203

nothing to fear said:


> me, Jay-Son, pheonixwright, fanatic203, dullard (but he said he'll back out if there's over 6 people)
> 
> iam2452??, Zeeshan???


I like your faith in me even though I didn't confirm lol :b
But I don't think I'll come, sorry. I forgot about this and I'm pretty tired. I'm here for reading week, though, so if you meet again next week I should be able to come.

And dullard's been to meetings of more than 6 people before...


----------



## iam2452

Sorry for the late reply guys...I'm in for this


----------



## nothing to fear

fanatic203 said:


> I like your faith in me even though I didn't confirm lol :b
> But I don't think I'll come, sorry. I forgot about this and I'm pretty tired. I'm here for reading week, though, so if you meet again next week I should be able to come.
> 
> And dullard's been to meetings of more than 6 people before...


No problem. 



iam2452 said:


> Sorry for the late reply guys...I'm in for this


Allright, see you later


----------



## phoenixwright

Well my MRI was postponed.  One of their machines was broken or something. They say it should be about 1-2 weeks until I get rescheduled.

So I'll be able to make this in time unless of course traffic is bad or something.


----------



## GunnyHighway

Not being able to catch these things sucks. I'll try to make it out to the next one that you guys plan for a weekend.


----------



## dullard

It was super nice meeting you guys. 

I am glad that we gave something new a try; restaurants are good and all but it is nice to have an activity of some sort. Board games seem to be good for this type of get together. I would definitely be up for it again.


----------



## Jay-Son

Yea time flew by really quickly. I need to make a list for next time, maybe i'll get the instructions beforehand. Nice to see people still appreciate a good old-fashioned board game.

Thanks for setting it up Heather!


----------



## phoenixwright

I had fun. It's kinda of a bummer that I'm practically deaf in my right ear at the moment (hopefully my doctor is able to resolve that on Tuesday. But somehow I doubt it. lol). It makes it almost impossible for me to have a conversation in a noisy environment.


----------



## iam2452

Nice meeting everyone yesterday...it was a good night. What time did you guys end up leaving?


----------



## phoenixwright

We left past midnight.


----------



## nothing to fear

I had a really good time! I'd definitely like to do it again some time.


----------



## MortimerKrueger

It's too bad I just joined yesterday, I would have loved to go to the Snakes and Lattes meetup. Well I'm Trevor, live in the GTA and I came across the Toronto thread so I thought it would be cool to talk to other people from the Toronto area.


----------



## StNaive

I also joined just a little too late for the last meetup, but I'd love to meet some other people in the GTA. Do you guys know roughly when the next one might be(I don't mean to sound like I'm rushing you guys, I'm just curious)?


----------



## Jay-Son

Not sure when the next one is. We need some ideas as to what to do or where to go and who should organize.


----------



## Jay-Son

bumping this up..anyone want to do something this weekend maybe? i have no ideas off the top of my head.


----------



## MortimerKrueger

If I'm free, I work on call so I can't quite plan anything but i'd probably be down if i'm not working


----------



## nothing to fear

Yes, I am up for doing something.


----------



## Jay-Son

ok...any ideas?

Keep it simple with dinner or pub?

Or an actual activity?


----------



## GunnyHighway

This may not be something you guys and gals might enjoy, but what about paintball? I've gone a few times and it's been an absolute blast. Minimal talking seeing as you're too busy not getting shot :b The only place I can get to though is in Mississauga, Paintball Nation.


----------



## mezzoforte

GunnyHighway said:


> This may not be something you guys and gals might enjoy, but what about paintball? I've gone a few times and it's been an absolute blast. Minimal talking seeing as you're too busy not getting shot :b The only place I can get to though is in Mississauga, Paintball Nation.


Meh. What about this really nice brothel on 8th street?


----------



## Jay-Son

mezzoforte said:


> Meh. What about this really nice brothel on 8th street?


Huh? Are you from Toronto?

Anyways i tried paintball a few times, not into it personally. Other son here might though.

What day is everyone free for?...


----------



## funkypresident

I don't participate anymore on this site, and this is my first post in years (i think lol)..... *but* if anyone here is into Retro 80s/90s music (rock, new wave, post-punk, alternative, britpop, etc...and bands like Joy Division, Sisters of Mercy, Depeche Mode, New Order, Pulp, The Cure, The Smiths, NIN, Bowie, Talking Heads, etc) then there's a few places downtown on the weekend to check out.

Anybody interested in going? or do some of you already participate in these events? They're loadssssss of fun, especially after a "few" drinks in your system 

The age group we usually go around with is 23-33. Really diverse and easy going crowd. It'd be cool to get more people to attend with us and get to know more anxious peeps from T.O.


----------



## mezzoforte

Jay-Son said:


> *Huh? Are you from Toronto?*
> 
> Anyways i tried paintball a few times, not into it personally. Other son here might though.
> 
> What day is everyone free for?...


No :b


----------



## Jay-Son

I would love to go to the Rebel house

http://www.rebelhouse.ca/

Yonge and Rosedale i believe. heard good things about it.


----------



## Limmy

Hey im new here, id love to here about any meet ups you guys do


----------



## Jay-Son

bump


----------



## Eazi

Hey peeps nice little thread goin on here. I'm down to chill if anythings going down


----------



## F1X3R

This thread sure has a lot of replies. Social anxiety must be very popular in Toronto.


----------



## vicente

F1X3R said:


> This thread sure has a lot of replies. Social anxiety must be very popular in Toronto.


Yeah it is. When I lived there there was never a shortage of shy people who wanted to meet up. I'd say social anxiety is pretty popular throughout all of Canada, it's a cultural thing.


----------



## saffant

Anything new happening?


----------



## monotonous

yeah this friday lets get it on, woohoo


----------



## kamq

wow I just found this. Please let me know if there are going to be any new meet ups.


----------



## StNaive

Next week is the last week for a while that I'll going into Toronto with any regularity. So if anyone has any ideas, between now and Thursday is when I'd be most able to join up with you all.


----------



## red fang

Let's get something started y'all. Some ideas: High park, BBQ, Hackysack, Movie night, 'Doors open Toronto', paintball, Toronto islands, The beaches, Hanlan's point (hee hee), hiking at evergreen, distillery district, etc. etc.


----------



## cj66

Raptor game, anyone? They'll be in the playoffs. Never been to a game before and I'd love to know what it's like.


----------



## Dunban

Classes are almost over for me. I'd be interested in a meetup. Haven't done anything like this before.


----------



## Crisigv

Why is it all guys posting here?


----------



## cj66

I'm not a guy


----------



## Crisigv

cj66 said:


> I'm not a guy


Oh okay, lol. Couldn't tell by your avatar. :b


----------



## Jay-Son

I am done exams next week. I am gonna be fairly free after that, if anyone cares!


----------



## cj66

Crisigv said:


> Oh okay, lol. Couldn't tell by your avatar. :b


Yeah, that coat hides my cleavage.


----------



## gunner21

cj66 said:


> Raptor game, anyone? They'll be in the playoffs. Never been to a game before and I'd love to know what it's like.


Tickets are super expensive. $120 is like the cheapest.


----------



## Crisigv

cj66 said:


> Yeah, that coat hides my cleavage.


Hahaha!

Also, I might consider going to one of these if it's something simple, like coffee or something. I'm not much of a drinker.


----------



## cj66

gunner21 said:


> Tickets are super expensive. $120 is like the cheapest.


Where are the seats? Just curious. I wouldn't rule out going at that price completely but it would definitely be the most I'd be willing to pay.

Dammit I've been watching the NBA for years and never have I had the opportunity to chant DEFENCE or stand up and cheer a good play or just any of it!


----------



## cj66

Crisigv said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> Also, I might consider going to one of these if it's something simple, like coffee or something. I'm not much of a drinker.


That sounds so intimate :kiss


----------



## Crisigv

cj66 said:


> That sounds so intimate :kiss


I meant as a group, lol.


----------



## cj66

Crisigv said:


> I meant as a group, lol.


:whip


----------



## gunner21

cj66 said:


> Where are the seats? Just curious. I wouldn't rule out going at that price completely but it would definitely be the most I'd be willing to pay.
> 
> Dammit I've been watching the NBA for years and never have I had the opportunity to chant DEFENCE or stand up and cheer a good play or just any of it!


Well, it's the cheapest, so I'd be the farthest seats. I don't mind watching the game from there, but I'm not gonna pay $120 for it.


----------



## cj66

gunner21 said:


> Well, it's the cheapest, so I'd be the farthest seats. I don't mind watching the game from there, but I'm not gonna pay $120 for it.


That's crazy! (and unfortunate)

Another season of no basketball for me then :rain


----------



## Mousey9

I'd definitely come to a meet up if it meant meeting IKEA monkey.


----------



## jtea

Can I join you guys when you figure something out?


----------



## Crisigv

jtea said:


> Can I join you guys when you figure something out?


Everyone is welcome, the more the merrier!!


----------



## Princesspoopla

cj66 said:


> That's crazy! (and unfortunate)
> 
> Another season of no basketball for me then :rain


umm they still have like 'Parties at the Square' for all of the Raptors games, where all the fans get together at Maple Leaf Square, it sounds like alot of fun, I wish I had someone to go with lol >.<

Go Raptors ! *.*


----------



## zookeeper

cj66 said:


> Another season of no basketball for me then :rain


Isn't that every season as a raptors fan?

Heyoooooooooooo!


----------



## Jay-Son

Princesspoopla said:


> umm they still have like 'Parties at the Square' for all of the Raptors games, where all the fans get together at Maple Leaf Square, it sounds like alot of fun, I wish I had someone to go with lol >.<
> 
> Go Raptors ! *.*


Sorry, I enjoy basketball but that environment is a bit too raucous for me.


----------



## cj66

Princesspoopla said:


> umm they still have like 'Parties at the Square' for all of the Raptors games, where all the fans get together at Maple Leaf Square, it sounds like alot of fun, I wish I had someone to go with lol >.<
> 
> Go Raptors ! *.*


This:


Jay-Son said:


> Sorry, I enjoy basketball but that environment is a bit too raucous for me.


Yeah, 'Jurassic Park' or whatever they've temporarily renamed it I'd prefer to enjoy from the comfort/safety of my own home. Wouldn't want to get stuck in that.


----------



## cj66

zookeeper said:


> Isn't that every season as a raptors fan?
> 
> Heyoooooooooooo!


:bah

Regular season games, post season ones .. I've yet to attend either, hence the sadness!


----------



## gunner21

Do you guys wanna catch the game on tuesday in a bar?


----------



## cj66

^That idea scares me ****less but I'll think about it. It'd be excellent/much-needed/long overdue exposure therapy that I know I need to stop running from.


----------



## Princesspoopla

Jay-Son said:


> Sorry, I enjoy basketball but that environment is a bit too raucous for me.





cj66 said:


> This:
> 
> Yeah, 'Jurassic Park' or whatever they've temporarily renamed it I'd prefer to enjoy from the comfort/safety of my own home. Wouldn't want to get stuck in that.


lol Jurassic Park xD um wow i guess it is kinda scary with people everywhere.....just everyone goes with friends and stuff to watch together ;_;



gunner21 said:


> Do you guys wanna catch the game on tuesday in a bar?


either way it would be really cool and fun to watch with you guys :3 >.<


----------



## gunner21

^ So, do you guys want to? I'd be down. Infamoose, where you at?


----------



## cj66

Game 5'll be Wednesday, time TBD. 

If it's a 7:30 or 8 start I can probably make it; 7 not so much because I get off work at 6.

Have people here met at a bar before? And gunner21 - did you have a location (or possible locations) in mind?


----------



## cj66

You guys inspired? I am. Wow. Go Raps.


----------



## gunner21

I'm not sure of I can meet 1v1


----------



## kamq

I'm down to go. how many people would that make? four?


----------



## cj66

gunner21 said:


> I'm not sure of I can meet 1v1


1v1? One on one? Hell I wouldn't do that either! (No offence)

I'm feeling right now like my love for this team will override the anxiety of a meetup situation...Or I'm hoping so anyway.


----------



## cj66

8 pm start time. 

Can someone throw out some location options?


----------



## cj66

Princesspoopla said:


> either way it would be really cool and fun to watch with you guys :3 >.<


Please come!


----------



## Mousey9

I work that day but i probably can take work off...but no promises.
As for possible locations, Boston pizzas or real sports bar and grill? idk, I might as well be a foreign exchange student, I hardly go out so my knowledge of the city is very limited.


----------



## cj66

Infamoose said:


> I work that day but i probably can take work off...but no promises.
> As for possible locations, Boston pizzas or real sports bar and grill? idk, I might as well be a foreign exchange student, I hardly go out so my knowledge of the city is very limited.


****! You sound like me. I don't know where to do these things either.

The weather's supposed to suck that night .. and the middle of the week may just be a bad time in general for something like this I'm starting to think .. uh oh anxiety.


----------



## kamq

I think real sports bar and grill is a good idea. Its close to the ACC. Everyone knows where that is right? 

Maple Leaf Square
15 York Street
Toronto, Ontario

That's the address.


----------



## Princesspoopla

cj66 said:


> Please come!


I would really like to >.< 
I think it depends on the weather too lol so i'll see

Lets go Raps :high5


----------



## gunner21

The start time is 730 now. Also, you have to call and reserve your table at Real Sports bar. (unless you wanna stand awkwardly through the whole game)


----------



## cj66

Princesspoopla said:


> I would really like to >.<
> I think it depends on the weather too lol so i'll see
> 
> Lets go Raps :high5


The weather is crap. :/


----------



## cj66

gunner21 said:


> The start time is 730 now. Also, you have to call and reserve your table at Real Sports bar. (unless you wanna stand awkwardly through the whole game)


I read about the time change... didn't know about the reserving a table thing. I suppose it's a negative then. But it's ok, I wouldn't want to travel down there in this kind of weather anyway.


----------



## Zeeshan

Even if you guys dont meet today, your gonna get lots of opportunities. 

The Nets look old and tired

I think its Raps from here for sure


----------



## cj66

I'm high-fiving you all in spirit, just so you know. Go Raptors!


----------



## Mousey9

Good thing the plans fell apart. Nearly had a heart attack in the 4th.


----------



## cj66

Infamoose said:


> Good thing the plans fell apart. Nearly had a heart attack in the 4th.


Me too! Was not in a celebratory mood afterwards because that collapse nearly killed me... Fouling guys behind the arc, leaving Teletovic open.. and Joe Johnson seemingly having free reign. And T Ross, guys. Yikes. I wish Greivis (who makes me crazy) could give him some of his confidence.


----------



## cj66

We'll get em next year :rain


----------



## Princesspoopla

Yea.... that was too close, so heartbreaking...


----------

